# Arena Season 4 - und die Folgen fürs PVE.



## bstr (1. Februar 2008)

Hiho,

Ich dachte mich trifft ein Schlag als ich die News auf Buffed gelesen habe.
Zwar war es offensichtlich, dass mit der nächsten Season neue Teile kommen werden und es die alten
wahrscheinlich für Ehre geben wird.
Nur habe ich mir bis jetzt noch nie die Folgen fürs PVE überlegt.
Ich spreche hier aus der Sicht eines Off-Warris, was natürlich zu Folge hat das nicht jeder die Probleme bekommen wird, die ich sehe.

Meiner Meinung nach macht es Blizz neuen Leuten viel zu einfach an Raidtaugliches-Eq(Kara+). zu kommen.
Gewiss soll es nicht allzu lange dauern, aber ich finde es nicht gut, dass man nach 1-2 Wochen fast full Epic eq. sein wird und dann auch noch so gut das man eigentlich schon Maggi und andere Raid-Inis besuchen kann.
Selbstverständlich kann sich kein Tank oder Healer so gutes PVE-Eq. über PVP besorgen.
Doch wenn man sich dies aus der sicht eines DD's anschaut, siehts schon ganz anders aus.
Warum soll ich da noch lange in Inis rumwipen und hoffen das dann auch noch genau das Item für mich droppt?
Vom Würfeln / DKP ganz zu schweigen...

Da mach ich doch lieber mal nen halben Monat PVP und freu mich über Epics auf ssc/eye niveau.
Desweiteren kann ich da gehen wann ich will und bekommen die Items zu 100% nach einer gewissen Zeit.
Wenn man effektiv PVP macht sind die 75k ehre in 2 Wochen kein Problem. (Kommt natürlich darauf an wieviel Zeit man investieren will.)
...In 2 Wochen komlett S2, was in den meisten Fällen sogar T4 schälgt...

Vorallem die Waffen sind für Rouges / Warris einfach nur zu gut. S2 Waffen halten locker mit SSC und EYE mit. Sie reichen meiner Meinug sogar aus um erfolgreich Hyjal zu raiden. Und Hyjal ist momentan die 2 shwerste Instanz die es gibt....

Auf meinem Realm ist die entwicklung in Richtung PVP bereits im vollem Gange und ich habe mit mehreren Leute gesprochen die jetzt vomm High-End-Raiden auf PVP umsatteln, weil sie PVE nicht mehr als lohnenswert erarchten.

Ich bin für eine krassere Skalierung der Items. Sodass PVP-Items schlechter in Raidinstanzen zur Geltung kommen, oder dass die Loots in 25er-Raids verbessert werden.

Denn ch sehe es schon kommen das man ab der neuen Season kein persönliches Rating mehr für S3-Waffen braucht und dann ists mit PVE meiner Meinung nach eh vorbei.. Den Waffen mit 103 DPS sind besser als die meisten BT-Loots...

lg. bstr


/dont flame "whine thread" -->discuss plz


----------



## b1ubb (1. Februar 2008)

das ist blödsinn

was soll es für auswirkungen haben ?
wenn du nen guten raidleader hast - wird er niemals einen pvp char mitnehmen in den raid
weil er ganz einfach nichts taugt.

ein pvp off warri wird niemals soviel dmg machen wie ein pve off warri
ganz einfach 

also hat das 0 auswirkungen.

das einzige wie gesagt sind die waffen, aber das war es auch schon


----------



## Mnemosyme (1. Februar 2008)

Das einzige was ich schade finde ist 
das jeder dannm mit einem set rum laufen wird das verdammt geil aus sieht
und dann nur für ein bischen PvP versteht mich nihct falsch ich gönne es ihnen ja
nur ich musste mich dafür in der arena rumschlagen und 
ssc raiden...
ich finde S1 reicht völlig aus für den einstieg in gutes arena PvP
man wird damit nicht auf rang 1 kommen vll auch nicht unter die
500 besten aber es reicht und es ist besser als PvE zeugs (high end Waffen ausgenommen
Mfg MeMo


----------



## shadow24 (1. Februar 2008)

Hi, ich möchte das nur aus meiner Sicht, als gelegenheitsspieler,erklären wie ich das sehe:da ich berufstätig bin,verheiratet bin und ein kleines Kind habe und auch ein geregeltes RL habe, komme ich leider gar nicht dazu irgendwelche raids zu machen,weil sie einfach viel zu zeitintensiv sind...
wenn jetzt blizz nicht die Möglichkeit von PVP-Belohnungen geschaffen hätte, würde ich noch mit hauptsächlich blauen Equip rumlaufen und praktisch von jedem Gegner, der mehr Zeit hat zu spielen, sofort umgenuked werden könnte...
du kannst jetzt natürlich sagen Pech gehabt oder ist dann halt so,aber irgendwie muss man ja auch den Nichthardcorespielern gerecht werden.zumal Blizz ja auch an uns Geld verdienen will...
auf der anderen Seite gebe ich dir recht, dass Belohnungen aus z.B. Festung der Stürme wesentlich höhere Werte aufweisen sollte als BG-Belohnungen,da die Leistungen die man im Raid aufbringen muss wesentlich intensiver sind als auf irgendeinem Schlachtfeld...
zu einem Punkt muss ich auch noch was schreiben:75 k Ehre in 2 Wochen?????????das können auch nur die machen die rund um die Uhr zocken. ich hab für S1-Set 2 Monate lang BGs besucht.also mal ebenso im Vorbeigehen krieg ich die begehrten Rüstungsteile auch nicht...


----------



## Dalmus (1. Februar 2008)

Mnemosyme schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich schade finde ist
> das jeder dannm mit einem set rum laufen wird *das verdammt geil aus sieht*


Whooooooot?
Das schöne, alte PvP-Set wurde rausgepatched und nun muß ich mit diesem häßlichen S1-Set vorlieb nehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist häßlich, häßlich, häßlich! *ausrast und um den Tisch hüpf*
Ich will das alte-PvP-Set wiederhaben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bstr (1. Februar 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Hi, ich möchte das nur aus meiner Sicht, als gelegenheitsspieler,erklären wie ich das sehe:da ich berufstätig bin,verheiratet bin und ein kleines Kind habe und auch ein geregeltes RL habe, komme ich leider gar nicht dazu irgendwelche raids zu machen,weil sie einfach viel zu zeitintensiv sind...
> wenn jetzt blizz nicht die Möglichkeit von PVP-Belohnungen geschaffen hätte, würde ich noch mit hauptsächlich blauen Equip rumlaufen und praktisch von jedem Gegner, der mehr Zeit hat zu spielen, sofort umgenuked werden könnte...
> du kannst jetzt natürlich sagen Pech gehabt oder ist dann halt so,aber irgendwie muss man ja auch den Nichthardcorespielern gerecht werden.zumal Blizz ja auch an uns Geld verdienen will...
> auf der anderen Seite gebe ich dir recht, dass Belohnungen aus z.B. Festung der Stürme wesentlich höhere Werte aufweisen sollte als BG-Belohnungen,da die Leistungen die man im Raid aufbringen muss wesentlich intensiver sind als auf irgendeinem Schlachtfeld...
> zu einem Punkt muss ich auch noch was schreiben:75 k Ehre in 2 Wochen?????????das können auch nur die machen die rund um die Uhr zocken. ich hab für S1-Set 2 Monate lang BGs besucht.also mal ebenso im Vorbeigehen krieg ich die begehrten Rüstungsteile auch nicht...




Ich bin Schüler in der 12ten Klasse.. Soll heissen ich habe noch massig Zeit. Und an nem AV-Wochenende seh ich immer mehr Leute die um 8 Uhr Abends um die 15k Ehre gemacht haben.. Daher meine Wertung.
Mir wäre ein ganzer Tag AV eindeutig zu langweilig.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings hab ich auch schon über 10k Ehre am Tag gemacht. Dauert halt, aber so bekommt man eben auch alle 2-3 Tage ein neues Epic. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (1. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Whooooooot?
> Das schöne, alte PvP-Set wurde rausgepatched und nun muß ich mit diesem häßlichen S1-Set vorlieb nehmen.
> 
> 
> ...



dalmus 

zeig mir ein geileres set als das Priester Arena 2 set ?

ich mein das sieht doch einfach nur GEIL ! - EINFACH NUR GEIL AUS !
bam. w000000000000000t is das geil - das könnt ich mir den ganzen tag ansehen 
und ich würde mir am liebsten 10 priester machen die alle das selbe set hätten !
BAM GEIL !


----------



## FERT (1. Februar 2008)

das spiel ist halt einfach nicht für gelegenheitsspieler ausgelegt. 
:/ 
ich bin auch gelegenheitsspieler und damit muss man leben, 
wenn man keine zeit für ein zeitintensives spiel hat, dann ist das einfach ein dickes "pech gehabt".

aber nagut, ich kann blizzard ja leider nicht beeinflussen, von daher. 

aber ansich find ich's schade, dass man soviel in den *rsch geblasen bekommt ... für so wenig aufwand

:E ok ich habe viel zeit, von daher kann ich nur meine sicht vertreten.


----------



## hunter2701 (1. Februar 2008)

Zitat: Auf meinem Realm ist die entwicklung in Richtung PVP bereits im vollem Gange und ich habe mit mehreren Leute gesprochen die jetzt vomm High-End-Raiden auf PVP umsatteln, weil sie PVE nicht mehr als lohnenswert erarchten.


du hast dir deine frage doch schon selber beantwortet und wenn du nun 1und 1 zusammen zählst, dann kommt natürlich nicht 11 raus, obwohl bei dir pupärtierender egoist, ich das wohl annehme!

leider sind ca. 80% der wow-spieler berufstätig oder habe eine familie oder ein rl. du gehörst anscheinend nicht dazu, und willst weiter mit deiner ausrüstung vor if bzw sw rumposen, und du willst weiterhin, dass nur dir die feuerbälle aus dem a**** fliegen und alle dich anhimmeln.

für gelegenheitsspieler und die, die nicht süchtig nach wow sind, so wie du, und nicht 24/7 spielen können, für die ist es super und hällt die leute bei laune. diese 80% haben es nämlich schwer in ein raid zu kommen, welches nach kara + geht, da sie nicht so oft können und daher ist das pvp eine super gelegenheit, das equipment zu bereichern. 

und denke immer daran, diese 80% machen es DIR möglich, dass DU spielen kannst, wer sollte sonst dein harz 4 bezahlen bzw. bezahlen diese 80% das spiel und helfen dadurch, dass das spiel weiter entwickelt wird.
denn ohne diese 80% würde das spiel ganz schnell vor dem aus stehen, da durch die gebühren der anderen 20%, dass spiel nicht das wäre, was es heute ist, und du könntest nicht mehr mit deinem tollen equipment vor if und sw posen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alles klar?
dann denke mal ganz schnell über deinen müll nach, den du da geschrieben hast!!!!


----------



## Dalmus (1. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> dalmus
> 
> zeig mir ein geileres set als das Priester Arena 2 set ?


Ach, das Priester-Set.... mein Priester ist holy geskillt, der überlebt keine 5 Sekunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber meine arme Magierin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da hol ich mir den Winterspring-Tiger, denke mir "Komm Dalmi, machste mal PvP", hole meine PvP-Schultern aus der Bank und wass sehe ich da? Die passen farblich perfekt zum neuen Tiger.
"Boah", denk ich mir. "Wenn ich jetzt noch die Robe hätte... überirdisch!"
Und dann trifft einen der Schlag, wenn man sieht, daß man die nicht mehr bekommen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das Magier-S1 find ich häßlich, häßlich, häßlich! ^^

Naja, heute Abend mal das Priester-Set ansehen. Aber wenn ich mit dem wirklich PvP machen will, dann muß ich erstmal mit meinem Addon zurande kommen und in meiner Freizeit zocke ich doch viel lieber als daß ich code. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mescaline (1. Februar 2008)

es ist doch immer wieder das leidige thema....

was die leute wollen die ihre raid taugliches equip haben und was die leute anschliessend bekommen ist immer nochn himmelweiter unterschied...

ein pve unfähiger spieler bleibt ein pve unfähiger spieler ob er tolle rüstung hat oder nicht. wie mein vorredner schon sagte wird ein erfahrener raidleiter sich sehr wohl gut überlegen ob jemand in s1/s2 ausrüstung mitgenommen wird. ich stimme schon zu dass es heisst man kommt sehr einfach mittlerweile an sehr gute ausrüstung ich selbst habe mir s1 waffe und schulter besorgt und war froh darüber weil ich nach mehreren raids eben die gleichwertigen sachen noch nicht bekommen habe aber eben nicht im equip weiter zurückfallen wollte. ich spiele übrigens nen magier. aber was passiert denn bitte für den pve content? na klar ein großer teil besucht raids wegen der ausrüstung aber genauso besuchen viele leute raids und zu denen zähl ich mich und die leute mit denen ich zusammen spiele auch, die den spielinhalt sehen wollen.. die wollen raiden um eben sagen zu können ja wir haben die und die instanz geschafft.

das spiel ist im laufe der zeit zu einfach geworden... und das kara auch mit ner 10er gruppe die komplett s1 ausgestattet ist geschafft wird liegt daran dass die instanzen eben viel zu benutzerfreundlich gestaltet ist.


----------



## Rem (1. Februar 2008)

Es soll ja Leute geben, die PVE spielen damit sie den Content sehen. Wir stehen mittlerweile vor ROS (BT), und diese Anstrengung und diesen Spaß den ich hatte um bis dorthin zukommen, würde ich nie gegen 5/5 S3 und 10/tägl. AV eintauschen...never ever

Wer pvp machen will solls machen, aber was hat man davon? tolle lila sachen...na imba oO...was hat man gesehen..3 bgs und die arena...irre... btw. viel spaß beim zergen ./auslachen


----------



## Seedian (1. Februar 2008)

Jo das Einzige was rockt sind die Waffen.
Aber das Off zeuch was in SSC usw.. dropt ist besser als das PVP zeug.
Gut ich spiele Vergelter da isse bissel anders wenn ich mir A2 oder A3 anschaue isses schon net übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich aber nur PVP mit meinem Pala mache isses mir wurst.
Meine Gilde nimmt mich auch mit PVP equip mit nach SSC und Auge ^^
Aber S2 für ehre is schon bissel derb muss ich ehrlich sagen.


----------



## Viivelas (1. Februar 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> Zitat: Auf meinem Realm ist die entwicklung in Richtung PVP bereits im vollem Gange und ich habe mit mehreren Leute gesprochen die jetzt vomm High-End-Raiden auf PVP umsatteln, weil sie PVE nicht mehr als lohnenswert erarchten.
> du hast dir deine frage doch schon selber beantwortet und wenn du nun 1und 1 zusammen zählst, dann kommt natürlich nicht 11 raus, obwohl bei dir pupärtierender egoist, ich das wohl annehme!
> 
> leider sind ca. 80% der wow-spieler berufstätig oder habe eine familie oder ein rl. du gehörst anscheinend nicht dazu, und willst weiter mit deiner ausrüstung vor if bzw sw rumposen, und du willst weiterhin, dass nur dir die feuerbälle aus dem a**** fliegen und alle dich anhimmeln.
> ...



Denk du lieber uber den Müll nach den du geschrieben hast.

Bin selber Berufstätig, treffe mich ~3 mal die Woche mit Freunden.
Trotzdem hab ich bereits 3 Chars auf 70, einer davon rennt gerade durch Kara durch.

Wenn man in schwierigere Raids (z.B. SCC) gehen will muss man halt Kara und co durch haben.
Sollte auch kein Problem sein, wenn du keine Zeit hast in Kara zu gehen, hast du die Zeit für SCC auch nicht.


----------



## Ohulor (1. Februar 2008)

Naja ich finde eine raidtauglichkeit ergibt sich hieraus nicht zwingend, aber die Fähigkeit ins Raidgeschäft einzusteigen eventuell schon.

Ich persönlich finde das nicht schlecht, wenn ich daran denke was ich mit meinem Def-Warri damals alles abfarmen musste um Kara tauglich zu sein. Na gut, Def Kriegern bleibt auch weiterhin keine Chance, da es kein Def Equip im PVP Bereich gibt, sprich wir sind halt noch von der harten sorte, was auch der Grund sein könnte warum es immer weniger Tanks gibt.

Jedenfalls find ich es nicht verkehrt, sich für den Beginn mit PVP Sachen zu rüsten, dann Kara zu rocken und sich dort dann beginnend anständig zu equippen.

Spieler die denken Arena Equip wäre das ultimative Equip haben sich leider böse geschnitten. Wer auf den Testservern ab und zu aktiv ist wird das wissen. Zu der vorletzten Testserverzeit als es Premades gab waren diese mit S2 ausgestattet. Hiermit soll man dann mal versuchen zum Beispiel ZA zu raiden. War wohl nix, da geht man total unter. Da sieht man dann, dass PVP Equip nix für höhere Instanzen ist.

Also mein Tipp, holt Euch die PVP Sachen um ins Raidgeschäft einsteigen zu können und equippt Euch dann mit PVE Items.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mastacy (1. Februar 2008)

Nun ich muss sagen das es natürlich ein Zeitintensives Spiel ist. Damit muss man leben.

Ich würde es mir auch wünschen das die PvE Items besser wären als die Gladisets damit es wieder lohnt zu Raiden. Und ein Raid pro Woche sollte Zeitlich möglich sein.

Dazu schlage ich noch vor das ein Mindestalter von 18 Jahren erforderlich ist und eine generelle Wochenspielzeitbegrenzung von 30 Stunden. Dazu senkt Blizz den Monatspreis auf 8 Euro ab.


Dann würde mir das Spiel mehr spass machen und ich müsste mich nciht immer über die Kiddies aufregen die ihre gesamte Freizeit in das Spiel investieren.


----------



## Deadlift (1. Februar 2008)

bstr schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> Ich dachte mich trifft ein Schlag als ich die News auf Buffed gelesen habe.
> Zwar war es offensichtlich, dass mit der nächsten Season neue Teile kommen werden und es die alten
> ...


Hand aufs Herz besser als T4 zu sein Bedarf es nur den craftable Epics, würde S2 sogar noch ne Ecke höher ansetzen als das.

Ansonsten, ich sehe das auch als Gelegenheitsspieler der nei raidet und Arena macht genau wie du.

Bis dato wars für uns auch nicht möglich an ordentliches Episches Equip zu kommen ausser durch Hartnäckigkeit.
(Farmen für eben jene Epic Craftables, oder rnd Drop Epics)

Seit der Arena Saison 3 kann ich wieder zig davon durch S1 ersetzen, mit 4 wirds dann S2 etc.
d.h. das wofür ich lange und hart gefarmt/gearbeitet habe ist nichts mehr Wert
Sprich:
Item Entwertung hält an

Das ist aber bei Blizzard immer schon so gewesen, daran wirste dich gewöhnen müssen.
Die denken Gewinnorientiert, und Gewinnortientiert ist es Neue Kunden zu gewinnen, denn alte Kunden halten sich meist (ein netter Nebeneffekt des Abo Modells) auch wenn du sie vor den Kopf stößt(und sie a bissal rumheulen, gibts haltn Skill Nerf).

Neue Kunden bringen Umsatzsteigerungen und neue Kunden mögen es nunmal wenn sie schnell mit alten mithalten können.

Was das sozial für Auswirkungen hat sieht man immer wieder hier im Forum, oder durch die Entwicklungen in den BGs (Grün/Epic equippte Frisch-70er die schon seit Level 65 im 70er BG rumhängen, Farm-Bots etc.).

Da fällt mir ein, warum heißt der Community Manager nicht richtiger Community Wärter? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aelthas (1. Februar 2008)

Also ich besuche doch die Raidinis nicht wegen der Items sondern um mit 25 Kameraden zusammen Aufgaben zu meistern. Das ist doch der eigentliche Reiz des PvE.
Wer nur wegen Items in Inis rennt verdient mein Beileid.
Mir ist es auch vollkommen wurscht wer wie schnell irgendwelche Items hat, da achte ich gar nicht drauf.
Und ausserdem muss Blizz bei 10 Mio Spielern die mindesten 8 Mio Gelegenheitsspieler beschäftigen und bei Laune halten. Also wieso nicht... Skill siegt am Ende sowieso über Equip.
Gibt genug Videos wo nackten Schurken irgendwelche Lila-Equippten Char verdreschen

So far Aelthas/Frank


----------



## Deadlift (1. Februar 2008)

Die dann immer zufällig TS Mitschnitte der anderen Seite haben nä?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tethys (1. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> das ist blödsinn
> 
> was soll es für auswirkungen haben ?
> wenn du nen guten raidleader hast - wird er niemals einen pvp char mitnehmen in den raid
> weil er ganz einfach nichts taugt.




Sry aber das ist gequirlte *****.

Es ist nunmal so das das Arenaset (auch jetzt schon Set1) einfach viel viel schneller zu erarbeiten ist als vergleichbares PVE Equip, und genau darin liegt das Problem. Jeder DD für den es ein einigermassen sinnvolles Arenaset gibt holt sich das komplette Set innerhalb von maximal 3 Wochen. Wenn man die Zeit rechnet die du in Inis verbringen musst um vergleichbares PVE Equip zu besorgen dauert das doch wohl etwas länger als 3 Wochen, eher Monate.

Davon abgesehen gibt es einfach nicht für jede Klasse ein sinnvolles Arenaset. Für den Def-Tank z.b. ist das Kriegerset einfach nur Müll, klar was soll auch ein reiner Def-Tank sinvoll im BG, ist mir klar. 

Nur genau da ist doch der Knackpunkt. Ich selbst spiele seit Jahren einen Def-Tank und hab vor BC so alles an Instanzen und Raidinstanzen besucht was ging. Jetzt bin ich aber nunmal beruftätig und habe somit auch weniger Zeit. Wie soll ich als "normal" equippter Tank die Aggro von 3 Arenaset2 equippten DD halten? Gar nicht!

Tanks können also momentan nur noch sinnvoll gespielt und auch mit Ausrüstung versehen werden wenn sie :
a.) relativ viel Zeit zum Spielen haben (also keine Gelegenheitsspieler)
b.) einen freien Raidslot bekommen haben, denn nur da können sie Ihre Ausrüstung pimpen


Und was ist davon das Ergebniss? Ganz einfach gute Tanks werden über kurz oder lang nur noch für die Raids aktiviert und für Instanzen suchst du dich dumm und dämlich. Die ganze WOW-Welt stürzt sich wieder in die BG's um sich das Arenaset2 zu besorgen und wochenlang hat man wieder dauerlags und die ganze Welt regt sich wegen Leechern auf.

Sry Schneesturm, aber die Probleme sind hausgemacht. Ich hab ja gar nix dagegen dass die PVP'ler die hier wirklich viel Zeit investieren auch sher schöne Items bekommen aber dann muss die zu erbringende Ehre auf dem gleichen Nivieau liegen wie ein PVE'ler in Raidinstanzen braucht. So wars ja früher beim Großmarschall-Set auch.


----------



## Myhordi (1. Februar 2008)

bstr schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> Ich dachte mich trifft ein Schlag als ich die News auf Buffed gelesen habe.
> Zwar war es offensichtlich, dass mit der nächsten Season neue Teile kommen werden und es die alten
> ...


In 2 wochen bekommt man nicht soviel ehre zusammen das man dann s2 full hätte
@bstr:als schüler in der 12ten klasse hat man also soviel zeit dass man 6std am tag zocken kann^?Machsean den tagen auch was anderes?


----------



## Dalmus (1. Februar 2008)

Myhordi schrieb:


> In 2 wochen bekommt man nicht soviel ehre zusammen das man dann s2 full hätte


Hm, wieviel Ehre kostet das komplette S2-Set dann? Ich schätze genausoviel wie das S1-Set im Moment.
Und die Ehre kann man sich innerhalb von 2 Wochen ganz locker erarbeiten wenn man genug Freizeit hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Davon abgesehen erstelle ich irgendwann mal eine Petition zur automatischen Sperre für Fullquotes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## greenoano (1. Februar 2008)

Ich denke es wird den neuen 70igern schon einfach gemacht, aba was solls ein paar Monate dannach kommt das neue Addon und dann is das ewieso egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

FÜR DIE HORDE!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynd (1. Februar 2008)

ich finde es wunderbar! mir als gelegenheits-spieler fehlt ebenfalls die zeit für die großen instanzen. selbst wenn ich also meine nächte und wochenendtage im AV verbringen würde (was ich stark beweifle) werde mit dem equipment immernoch nicht die großen instanzen besuchen können (dafür fehlts mir an zeit). ich freue mich dass ich dann im PvE besser durchkomme und auch im PvP nebenbei noch gut mit ballern kann.

man darf ja nicht vergessen: wir bezahlen alle unsere 11-13 gold im monat - warum sollte der teil der spieler der wenig(er) zeit hat, und dem schon der end-content verborgen bleibt, nicht wenigstens das anrecht auf ordentliches equipment haben? weil dann auf einmal alle "cool" aussehen und man die "obergeilen" raider dann nicht mehr auf einen blick erkennen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

??

denke außerdem dass man mit so hochwertigen ehrenblohnungen auch mal die spieler aufs BG locken kann die sonst nicht hingehen. für manche bringt das sicher nochmal ordentlich spielspaß (sprich: zeit zum ehrefarmen, sprich: KOHLE für blizz!)


----------



## Heinzitaur (1. Februar 2008)

Puh, das sind ja mal Neuigkeiten...eigentlich wars ja aber klar...wenn ne Arenasaison 4 kommt, dann verschieben sich die Sets wieder um eine Stelle in die Kategorie "Für Ehre und Marken erhältlich".

Das is jetz wieder supi für DDs (mein mittlerweile als Bankchar dienender Jäger is S1/S2 equippt), nur ich mit meinem Heilerchen tu wahrscheinlich besser dran, mir PvE-Equipp für zukünftige Instanzen/Raids etc zu holen...

ABER: Da ich auch mit dem Priester mal PvP machen will, wirds für mich wohl drauf hinauslaufen, mir 2 Sets holen zu müssen (ja leck mich einer an der Schwarte, das wird ja was...). Und da bin ich ehrlich gesagt mehr als froh, dass ich wenigstens das PvP-Set mit einem relativ geringen Aufwand schonmal in guter Aussicht habe 
(wenn ich mir mal so die Mats für Urmondstoffroben und Kapuze/Hose des weißen Heilers ankucke...omfg...).

Ich meine Alterac-WE, jeden Tag so 2-3 BGs für die Marken...da hat mans dann auch nach 1-2 Wochen.




> Und was ist davon das Ergebniss? Ganz einfach gute Tanks werden über kurz oder lang nur noch für die Raids aktiviert und für Instanzen suchst du dich dumm und dämlich. Die ganze WOW-Welt stürzt sich wieder in die BG's um sich das Arenaset2 zu besorgen und wochenlang hat man wieder dauerlags und die ganze Welt regt sich wegen Leechern auf.



Jup, das is der Gang der Dinge leider...


----------



## hunter2701 (1. Februar 2008)

Viivelas schrieb:


> Denk du lieber uber den Müll nach den du geschrieben hast.
> 
> Bin selber Berufstätig, treffe mich ~3 mal die Woche mit Freunden.
> Trotzdem hab ich bereits 3 Chars auf 70, einer davon rennt gerade durch Kara durch.
> ...




da kann ich nur sagen, schon wieder einer der nicht nur postet und nicht denkt.
ich renne auch durch kara und das mit 2 70iger, also rede nicht so einen mist, dafür brauche ich, als beruftätiger familienvater, aber 10x solange wie 24/7 spieler. und meine gilde muss mich leider ab und zu ersätzen und bekomme dann auch nichts aus kara, und habe dann aber (laut deiner aussage und auch die vom TE) kein recht an epic´s zu kommen, die auch was taugen?
spinnt ihr oder teilt ihr euer gehirn mit euren avataren?
man man man, wer wenig zeit hat, hat also kein recht auf vernünftiges epic, darf aber das spiel bezahlen?
ihr spinnt doch, ihr egomanen!


----------



## Grivok (1. Februar 2008)

Wynd schrieb:


> ...
> 
> man darf ja nicht vergessen: wir bezahlen alle unsere 11-13 gold im monat -
> 
> ...



sorry der muss sein: ich zahl 13 €
gold waere schoen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@topic

S =/= T 
und das wird sich nicht aendern
dann laufen halt 25 S2-equippte Chars in ne Raidinstanz und wipen ca. 50 mal hintereinander an der ersten 4er gruppe
an und
versaut mir nicht den spielspass, da ich in meinem Raid solche leute nicht haben werde


----------



## Ocian (1. Februar 2008)

Da mit der neuen Season kein neues S set dazu kommt, denn es kommt in Sunwell ja auch kein T7 sondern nur besserer Loot als in BT. Und dafür das S2 für ehre, was solls, Sry jeder caster der denkt das Arena set ist super toll um den raid zu pushen hat verpennt das auf den Arena sets einfach sachen fehlen die im PVE sehr wichtig sind, einzig das Schurken und OffWarri set sind PVE tauglich, aber was nützt es einem Raid wenn die DD´ler zwar schaden machen können aber aufgrun des noch nicht so gut equipten def tanks (denn die haben nix von der arena) halt die aggro nicht halten und es zu Wipes kommt da die leute nur große Zahlen sehen wollen und weniger auf Aggro achten?

Außerdem relativiert sich das ganze ab Hyal eh wieder von der ausrüstung und ist von daher gar kein Problem mehr. Ein Boss im PVE ist noch nie umgefallen weil jemand 20 +damage mehr hat als 5 andere, sondern eher weil sich alle zusammen gerisssen haben und Diszipliniert an die sache ran gegangen sind.

Es gibt wieviele Raids die massig DPS machen aber Magtheridon nicht down bekommen? das liegt net am schaden sondern an der zusammenarbeit des Raids.
Von daher, um es wirklich E-Sport ähnlicher werden zu lassen, was blizzard ja will, sollen alle von mir aus das S3 Set direkt für Gold kaufen können, denn trozdem würden sie im PVE nichts auf die beine stellen können wenn sie es nicht auch jetzt schon schaffen würden.

Man kann sogar mit T2 set, also vergleich zu lv 65 Questitems SSC und FDS Clearen wenn man sich zusammenreisst also was solls. Regt euch doch net auf, durch bessere ausrüstung werden die spieler nicht auch gleichzeitig besser und wenn man Taktik besitzt kann man im PVP sowie im PVE viel gut machen was ausrüstung angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG Ocian 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (1. Februar 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> da kann ich nur sagen, schon wieder einer der nicht nur postet und nicht denkt.


Seinen Post direkt mit einem solchen Satz einzuleiten ist argumentativ nicht sonderlich sinnvoll.
Jeder der nicht Deine Meinung teilt könnte sich unweigerlich beleidigt fühlen und somit alle Argumente, die vielleicht nachfolgen instinktiv abblocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hunter2701 schrieb:


> man man man, wer wenig zeit hat, hat also kein recht auf vernünftiges epic, darf aber das spiel bezahlen?
> ihr spinnt doch, ihr egomanen!


Ob ich egoman bin oder spinne sei mal dahingestellt.
Ich bin ebenfalls berufstätig und werde den Tempel wohl nie von innen sehen. Ist zwar schade, aber so ist das nunmal. Ich werde dementsprechend auch vor dem Addon kein Equip bekommen, das dem gleichwertig wäre.

Tja, ich gönne es aber den anderen.
Warum sollte ich das gleiche Recht auf hochwertige Items haben, wenn ich nicht annähernd soviel Zeit investiere wie andere?
Nur weil ich das gleiche Geld für die Möglichkeit des Spielens bezahle?


----------



## Lamer2 (1. Februar 2008)

bin da irgendwie geteilter Meinung. Einerseits finde ich es super da ich es mit dem Magier von mir grad auch nicht anders mache und zum anderen ist es wieder scheisse. Aber ich finde es unterm strich, daß es eine gewisse balance hat.

Und ja das S1 Magier set sieht mehr als scheisse aus. xD Die Robbe geht ja noch aber den rest kann man nur in eine Tonne setzen.


----------



## Deadlift (1. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich das gleiche Recht auf hochwertige Items haben, wenn ich nicht annähernd soviel Zeit investiere wie andere?
> Nur weil ich das gleiche Geld für die Möglichkeit des Spielens bezahle?


Klar, gibt ja auch Bauchtrainer und automatische Muskeltrainer die dir Muskeln geben wie sie Arni mal hatte.
Ohne auch nur einen Finger dafür zu rühren, man muss es nur kaufen.

Argumentation zwar richtig, aber du kennst es so gut wie ich, das schnallt hier keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathcrusher (1. Februar 2008)

finds immer wieder lustig bzw schlimm, wenn sich irgendwelche pros aufregen wenn mal bestimmte Spielinhalte leichter werden.

An die pros dieser Welt. Bis Wrath of the lich king rauskommt, gibts noch genug für euch zu tun. Geht erst mal in den schwarzen Tempel und dann auf das Sonnenbrunnenplateu. Und bitte lasst doch Gelegenheitsspielern wie mir auch mal ihren Spass, wenn sie mal leichter an nettes Equip kommen.

Um richtig PvE zu machen muss man eh raiden und keiner wird mit seinem S2 set auf die Idee kommen SSc oder sonst wat zu gehen. 

Wenn ich demnächst meine ersten zaghaften Schritte in Kara machen werde is das S2 set immer noch besser als das D3 set. Und wenns den pro PVElern in meiner Gruppe nich passt, schneider ich mir halt das Eisschattenzwirnset zusammen oder spiel weiter PVP.

WoW is immer noch ein Spiel für jeden, für Gelgenheitsspieler, Pros und Sonst wat.


----------



## Ocian (1. Februar 2008)

Deathcrusher schrieb:


> finds immer wieder lustig bzw schlimm, wenn sich irgendwelche pros aufregen wenn mal bestimmte Spielinhalte leichter werden.
> 
> An die pros dieser Welt. Bis Wrath of the lich king rauskommt, gibts noch genug für euch zu tun. Geht erst mal in den schwarzen Tempel und dann auf das Sonnenbrunnenplateu. Und bitte lasst doch Gelegenheitsspielern wie mir auch mal ihren Spass, wenn sie mal leichter an nettes Equip kommen.
> 
> ...



Ich würde dir empfehlen falls du wirklich vor hast raiden zu gehen, dass du dann mit dem schneidern schonmal anfängst, das ist nur ein gut gemeinter rat, denn die geschneiderten items tauscht du erst sehr sehr spät wieder aus, ansonnstn jop s3 is besser als d3 außer man möchte direkt in ssc und fds starten, aber das hast du ja auch schon gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antilli (1. Februar 2008)

Ich habe mich damals schon etwas aufgeregt, als S1 für Ehre zu erhalten war. Aber nur halb so schlimm, weil mein Hunter S2/S3 equipped war/ist.

Aber wenn nun wieder jeder BG-Noob seine Punkte aussitzen kann für S2-Teile, dann verlange ich im Gegenzug von BLizz, dass sie die "ehrlich" erarbeitete S2/3-Teile auf das darüberliegende Set upgraded.

Kann doch nicht sein, dass jemand full S2 rumrennt und noch nie eine Arena von Innen gesehen hat...

Zum Thema PvP-Equip im Raid:

Bis zu einem gewissen grad kein Problem, aber für die höheren Ini´s (Bosse) braucht man einfach die Trefferwertung, die halt auf PvP-Equip keine Priorität hat. Wenn man 20% Miss-Rate hat, nutzt auch die ganze Crit-% nix.

MfG


----------



## Eroberer_Dânîel (1. Februar 2008)

Naja weiss ja nicht wenn du später dann T6 hast machste du als PvE spieler schnneller einen S3 oder wenn es auch kommt S4 Offtank alle da due mit dem pve equip glaube 300 rüssi igno hast also net weinen ein s2 offtank kann kara und Grull Magh noch aber kein Eye oder SSC vergiss das nicht nur die vorteile sind die eben das man schnell epic als gelegenheits spieler bekommt


----------



## Dominanz (1. Februar 2008)

nun ich denke auch dass wirkliche raider mit ihrem pve loot immernoch besser bedient sein werden
das einigen leuten der "einstieg" erleichtert wird ist doch ausserdem nicht falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (1. Februar 2008)

Deathcrusher schrieb:


> Um richtig PvE zu machen muss man eh raiden und keiner wird mit seinem S2 set auf die Idee kommen SSc oder sonst wat zu gehen.


Doch, doch. Da kommen genügend Leute auf die Idee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur wird die (wie B1ubb schon völlig zu Recht schrieb) kein vernünftiger RL mitnehmen...


----------



## Zultharox (1. Februar 2008)

Ich würde mich ja auch über die Ehre-Items freuen nur bin ich auf Blutdurst, wir bekommen das nicht so einfach wenn wir keine Leecher sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gumbie (1. Februar 2008)

sehen wir uns die die klassen an
Schurke. Ein s2 schurke wird keinen t4 schurke in pve schlagen. da ein schurke in pve auf beweglichkeit und trefferwertung setzt. ein pvp schurke macht das kaum. auf bew ja aber nicht auf trefferwertung.
also nimmt kein raid einen pvp char mit. ich bin auch raidleitung und wenn mir jemand kommt wo sagt bin 100%epic frage ich arena?.... ja... nein bei mir kannst nicht mit.
pvp equip bringt ganz einfach nichts in pve.
auch wenn s2 für ehre kommen sollte was es sicher einmal geben wird werden sich kaum t4 equipte das holen.


----------



## Saberclaw (1. Februar 2008)

Hab jetz nich alles durchgelesen, weils einfach immer das gleiche ist (fast immer), aber es is einfach so , dass die items für Melee DDs zum beispiel in Kara oder höher viel mehr ap o.ä. aufweisen, dafür hat man im pvp die abhärtung mit dazu...bringt im raid net wirklich was. Die Waffen taugen vll was, aber das eq is wenn dann ne notlösung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Februar 2008)

Hmm ich finde das Blizz da einen Weg einschlägt, der mit als PVEler Sorge macht.

Ich kann es sehr gut nachvollziehen wenn viele sich auf PVP stürzen.
Das Belohnungssystem im PVE (und von diesem lebt WOW nun mal) ist für Gelegenheitsspieler sehr gedulfordernd.
Hauptsächlich auch weil am eben für Innies auf mindestens 4 Mitspieler angewiesen ist. Und zwar nicht irgendwelche sondern Mitspieler, die spielen können, der Innie entsprechend ausgerüstet sind, lang genug Zeit haben und die Klasse spielen die für die Innie geeignet ist oder dem Team noch fehlt.
Und dann muss auch noch das richtige Item droppen und dann muss ich es auch noch erwürfeln

PVP dagegen geh ich alleine wann immer ich will und bekomme in iciht all zu ferner Zukunft genau das (ziemlich gute) Item auf das ich scharf bim

Wer solls verdenken

Ich bin weiterhin ganz ketzerisch und provokativ für die Forderung:

PVP Gear nur in Arena und BGs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meronizzor (1. Februar 2008)

die meisten übersehen doch dabei, dass man in raids mit pvp gear mal so gar nichts anfangen kann. ausnahme hierbei, sind nur die waffen.

ich bin schurke und kann mit dem S2 nicht wirklich viel anfangen. was soll ich mit abhärtung in einem raid? als schurken brauch ist hit hit hit .... mit dem S2 set kommt man selbst wann man es auf hit sockelt und auf den sockel bonus verzichtet, nicht mal annähernd an die werte welche man für kara oder höhere raids braucht. 

ohne mir jetzt die anderen klassen angeschaut zu haben, denke ich mal das es dort ähnlich aussieht.


----------



## prontopronto (1. Februar 2008)

bstr schrieb:


> Gewiss soll es nicht allzu lange dauern, aber ich finde es nicht gut, dass man nach 1-2 Wochen fast full Epic eq. sein wird und dann auch noch so gut das man eigentlich schon Maggi und andere Raid-Inis besuchen kann.




Keine Ahnung wieso man hin und wieder so einen satz zu lesen bekommt, könnte auch am Realmpool und der Fraktion hängen aber ich würde gerne mal jemanden kennenlernen der innerhalb von 1-2 Wochen "fast" Full Epic ist.
Für meinen Krieger (Allianz) habe ich ziemlich genau am 01.01.08 angefangen via Arena und Bg´s PvP Equipment zu sammeln. Nach jetzt ~ 4 Wochen trägt er : S1 Waffe links rechts , S1 Brust+Kopf+Beine+Hände.

Was fehlt : Hals , Schultern, Rücken, Handgelenke, Hände, Gürtel, Ringe, Schmuck, Fernwaffe

Ich spiele abends für 4 Std ca. WoW, d.h. momentan 4 Std lang durchgehend Bg´s (wovon die Ally ca. 7 von 10 Spiele verliert).
Also bitte vorsichtig mit diesen natürlich subjektiven Einschätzungen, danke!

Und 75K Ehre in 2 Wochen ? Jo, müßt ich mir nen Bot runterladen und den Rechner 24/7 laufen lassen, dann könnte das klappen, doof nur das es über 200k Ehre sind die man braucht bis man das ganze PvP Equip beisammen hat...


----------



## Tanknix (1. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> das ist blödsinn
> 
> was soll es für auswirkungen haben ?
> wenn du nen guten raidleader hast - wird er niemals einen pvp char mitnehmen in den raid
> ...




absolut meine meinung, wenn ein raidleader einen pvp equipten char mit in einen raid nimmt, taugt er nichts in seiner funktion.


----------



## Grivok (1. Februar 2008)

Antilli schrieb:


> Kann doch nicht sein, dass jemand full S2 rumrennt und noch nie eine Arena von Innen gesehen hat...
> 
> Zum Thema PvP-Equip im Raid:
> 
> ...



so what?
dann hat der halt S2
wenn er noch nie ne arena von innen gesehen hat solltest du ihm skill maessig sowas von ueberlegen sein
oder was stoert daran?
dass der auch epics hat?
na und?
beeintraechtigt dich das in deinem spielvergnuegen?

ich verstehe manche sachen nicht, ganz ehrlich
wenn alle spieler full epic rumlaufen, ist mir das immer noch sch....-egal, weil es mein spielvergnuegen beim raiden nicht beeintraechtigt
wenn wir Illidan legen und alle DDs haben im raid exakt den selben schaden gemacht im Damage Meter, was soll es
er liegt
sachen wie epix4free oder damagemeter oder diese, jene klasse ist besser-nerft die bitte sind diskussionen die echt sinnlos sind
oder definiert ihr euch ueber die epics die ihr besitzt, den schaden den ihr macht?
das ist ein spiel, dass in erster linie spass machen soll
solange ich ab und zu was schoenes beim raiden kriege, oder nen boss, den ich bisher nicht geschafft habe, leghe, ist das spass
wenn dann jemand im raid mehr damage macht oder mehr epics kriegt freut mich das fuer ihn

so long


----------



## Shasta (1. Februar 2008)

PvE Equip ist auf PvP abgestimmt(Abhärtung etc.).
PvP Equip auf's Raiden.

S3 und T6 sind nicht vergleichbar, da sie völlig unterschiedlich eingesetzt werden. Aber zur Not wird auch ein PvP-equipter Spieler mitgenommen. Aber die sind lange nicht so effektiv, wie die T(1,2,3,4...)-equipten. Genauso ist ein PvE-Typ weniger für's PvP geeignet.


----------



## Arilanda (1. Februar 2008)

Die Vorstellungen immer, mal 2 Wochen PvP machen und full Epic zu sein *g*. Also das sieht doch bissl anderst aus, wer sich drüber aufregt und der Meinung ist das es so schnell geht, solls doch machen und sich nicht drüber ärgern *g*. 

Ich mach es genau so mit meinem 2tChar. Mit meinem 1rst Char war ich auch Raiden wie nen Blöder und hab Arena PvP gemacht. Ich finds ok das ich meinen char jetzt so ausstatten kann, aber es benötigt viel Zeit, WSG alleine, die ganzen münzen, ich habe für 20ig stück 20loos BGs ertragen müssen... dazu um die 30mins pro BG, eines ging sogar 1h und 45mins.... also ob das so toll ist und easy an Epic zu bekommen wage ich zu bezweifeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thidus (1. Februar 2008)

ich lese immer nur bisschen pvp machen,auf ally seite auf unserm server is pvp bisschen viel arbeit weil da verlieren an der tagesordnung steht ^^


----------



## prontopronto (1. Februar 2008)

Arilanda schrieb:


> Ich finds ok das ich meinen char jetzt so ausstatten kann, aber es benötigt viel Zeit, WSG alleine, die ganzen münzen, ich habe für 20ig stück 20loos BGs ertragen müssen... dazu um die 30mins pro BG, eines ging sogar 1h und 45mins.... also ob das so toll ist und easy an Epic zu bekommen wage ich zu bezweifeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jup, das kommt noch hinzu, für die Ehre gibts für mich als Ally im RP Verderbnis eh nichts ausser AV, dort verliert die Allianz zwar auch standardmässig ca. 80% der Av´s aber man geht ja immerhin mit ca. 160-350 Ehre aus dem BG. Für die Beinlinge musste ich dann 20x Warsong, da dort die Ally absolut garnichts schafft, Auge und Arathi kommt man so auf 30% Win immerhin.
Man was hab ich gekotzt als ich die Ehre für die Beine zusammen hatte und 4 Abende mir den Warsong Müll antun durfte...
Schön ist es dann auch wenn die Horde bei 0/2 die Flagge nicht abgibt damit man die schöne Losermarke abholen darf, sondern noch nen halbes Stündchen in der Mitte zergen möchte...


----------



## Dubstep (1. Februar 2008)

prontopronto schrieb:


> Und 75K Ehre in 2 Wochen ? Jo, müßt ich mir nen Bot runterladen und den Rechner 24/7 laufen lassen



Falsch! Wenn Alterac Wochenende ist kannst du ziemlich fein Ehre machen (nicht durch leechen geht zwar auch, aber war nie fan von, da lauf ich doch gleich lieber mit anstatt blöd herumzustehen) da ich früher mit meinen Troll Schamanen beides gerne gemacht habe! Hatte vorher auf Nathrezim Troll Schamane und Troll Magier auf 70 (Account hat jetzt aber Bekannter und mich hat die Sucht wieder gepackt und neuen Account gecheckt und jetzt lvl ich Krieger - NUR ALS INFO, damit nicht kommt, ja du mit deinen lvl27 krieger sei mal leise *g*) und da haben wir damals Gildenintern mit paar Leuten AV gespielt! Einer unserer Krieger hatte sich über das gesamte Weekend ca. 50k Ehre geholt, hatte mit Schami knapp 35k Ehre. An einen Wochenende! War vor Patch 2.3!

Klar verbringst du da ziemlich viele Stunden im BG, aber es ist machbar! Nichts anderes sollte der Post jetzt sagen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also dann schönes Wochenende
lg Alex


----------



## Wynd (1. Februar 2008)

Thidus schrieb:


> ich lese immer nur bisschen pvp machen,auf ally seite auf unserm server is pvp bisschen viel arbeit weil da verlieren an der tagesordnung steht ^^



da hast du wahr! es ist ja wirklich nicht so als müsste man für ein komplettes set KEINE zeit investieren! auf dem wunderbaren realmpool verderbnis z.b. ist das als allianzler harte arbeit und kostet viel zeit und nerven! (als beispiel: hänge ich mich einen abend von 19.00 - 23.00 rein kriege ich so 2.000 - 3.000 ehre zusammen. richtig schnell geht das SO nicht!)

"geschenkt" und "hinterhergeworfen" bekommt man bei WoW doch gar nix! das entspricht doch gar nich dem wirtschaftlichen gedanken der dahinter steckt (nämlich die spieler lange zu beschäftigen damit sie monatliche gebühren zahlen)!


----------



## Borgut Kopfmoscha (1. Februar 2008)

Mastacy schrieb:


> Nun ich muss sagen das es natürlich ein Zeitintensives Spiel ist. Damit muss man leben.
> 
> Ich würde es mir auch wünschen das die PvE Items besser wären als die Gladisets damit es wieder lohnt zu Raiden. Und ein Raid pro Woche sollte Zeitlich möglich sein.
> 
> ...



*Zitat*Dazu schlage ich noch vor das ein Mindestalter von 18 Jahren erforderlich ist und eine generelle Wochenspielzeitbegrenzung von 30 Stunden.Dazu senkt Blizz das Monatspreis auf 8 Euro ab.

1.Blizzard würde es nicht machen , weil mindestens 60% unter 18 Jahre alt sind.
2.Wenn Blizzard es machen würde , würden die Eltern das Spiel für die Jüngeren Spieler kaufen.
3.Blizzard hat zwa sehr viel Geld durch die einnahmen die sie pro monat einnehmen , doch sie benutzen das Geld um die Angestelten zu bezahlen.Nicht zu vergessen die bezahlen dafür Entwickler damit sie neue Spieler unter Blizzard Namen erstellen.
Kurz und Knapp unmöglich.


----------



## B_e_a_V_e_R (1. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> das ist blödsinn
> 
> was soll es für auswirkungen haben ?
> wenn du nen guten raidleader hast - wird er niemals einen pvp char mitnehmen in den raid
> ...



/sign


----------



## benbaehm (1. Februar 2008)

es wird bei weitem nicht jeder pve´ler umsattel denn, man höre und stauen, nicht jeder betreibt wow nur um an geile epics zu kommen, sondern weil ihnen das raiden in einer gruppe spaß macht! ja, echt wahr, sowas gibt es wirklich =)

diese leute werden nie 100%ig auf pvp umsatteln. des weiteren sind pvp items nur beding für pve geeignet, man nehme hier den rogue als beispiel:

pvp: viel crit, viel stam vs. pve: viel hit, viel ap, was bringt dem raid ein schurke der zwar theoretisch hoch crittet, aber nie trifft? genau garnix.

ein pve´ler kann sein equip mit pvp-items höchstens teilweise verbessern, ihm wird aber aktives raiden um an pve-items zu kommen net erspart bleiben, will er weiter vorne mit dabei sein

soweit mein senf dazu =)


----------



## Waro (1. Februar 2008)

Jop, selbst die Leechbaren S1 Teile schlagen teilweise T4...

Bei Magiern z.B. ist auf ALLEN T4 Teilen Wille drauf... nur das braucht KEINE SAU (ausser Arkan-Mages). Ich hab beispielsweise die T4 Hose einfach auf der Bank rumgammeln... weil S1-Hose selbst für PvE einfach besser ist, weil sie die für mich aktuell wichtigeren Stats drauf hat.
Ich trage Aktuell eigentlich nur den T4-Kopf und rest S1... Wenn es dann S2 zum freeloot gibt kann man T4 völlig in die Tonne treten.
Das ist einerseits natürlich schade, andererseits gibt es Nachzüglern die Möglichkeit sich schneller gutes EQ zu verschaffen, damit sie auch am Raidcontent teilnehmen können. Gut die Arena Sets taugen vll. nicht für BT/MH aber sonst...
Wobei die Top-Gilden ja auch nicht mit Full T5 in die T6 inis gegangen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Die Meinung eines PvE Fire Mages


----------



## Favorit (1. Februar 2008)

Waro schrieb:


> Jop, selbst die Leechbaren S1 Teile schlagen teilweise T4...
> 
> Bei Magiern z.B. ist auf ALLEN T4 Teilen Wille drauf... nur das braucht KEINE SAU (ausser Arkan-Mages). Ich hab beispielsweise die T4 Hose einfach auf der Bank rumgammeln... weil S1-Hose selbst für PvE einfach besser ist, weil sie die für mich aktuell wichtigeren Stats drauf hat.
> Ich trage Aktuell eigentlich nur den T4-Kopf und rest S1... Wenn es dann S2 zum freeloot gibt kann man T4 völlig in die Tonne treten.
> ...



Du hast mal überhaupt keine Ahnung, bei deinem raid-progress auch kein Wunder.


----------



## Grivok (1. Februar 2008)

Waro schrieb:


> Jop, selbst die Leechbaren S1 Teile schlagen teilweise T4...
> 
> Bei Magiern z.B. ist auf ALLEN T4 Teilen Wille drauf... nur das braucht KEINE SAU (ausser Arkan-Mages). Ich hab beispielsweise die T4 Hose einfach auf der Bank rumgammeln... weil S1-Hose selbst für PvE einfach besser ist, weil sie die für mich aktuell wichtigeren Stats drauf hat.
> Ich trage Aktuell eigentlich nur den T4-Kopf und rest S1... Wenn es dann S2 zum freeloot gibt kann man T4 völlig in die Tonne treten.
> ...



hehe
made my day
danke!


----------



## Sternenmann (1. Februar 2008)

"aber ich finde es nicht gut, dass man nach 1-2 Wochen fast full Epic eq. sein wird "

LOL 120k ehre in 1-2 wochen ?? na dann viel spass^^

und equip auf ssc/auge niveau ? ^^   also mehr agi oder spell dmg wie das s2 zeugs hat ja auch das zeugs aus kara ..  

was will nen dd mit 13k hp beim raiden ( in manchen fällen ja nützlich aber generell .....)


----------



## Viivelas (1. Februar 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> da kann ich nur sagen, schon wieder einer der nicht nur postet und nicht denkt.
> ich renne auch durch kara und das mit 2 70iger, also rede nicht so einen mist, dafür brauche ich, als beruftätiger familienvater, aber 10x solange wie 24/7 spieler. und meine gilde muss mich leider ab und zu ersätzen und bekomme dann auch nichts aus kara, und habe dann aber (laut deiner aussage und auch die vom TE) kein recht an epic´s zu kommen, die auch was taugen?
> spinnt ihr oder teilt ihr euer gehirn mit euren avataren?
> man man man, wer wenig zeit hat, hat also kein recht auf vernünftiges epic, darf aber das spiel bezahlen?
> ihr spinnt doch, ihr egomanen!



Entscheide dich einmal für etwas.
Entweder du kommst *nur * an Epic über PvP
oder du machst auch Raidinstanzen und bekommst dort auch Epics


Das die Mehrspieler schneller an ihre items kommen ist doch nur gerecht.
Wie überall im Leben sollte Mehraufwand auch belohnt werden.


----------



## -dekagepe- (1. Februar 2008)

soll ja leute geben, die sich mühsam das s1 zusammentragen, um überhaupt ansatzweise raisfähiges equip zu haben...(leute mit rl>wow, z.bsp.)

oder wer nimmt nen grün/blau ausstaffierten grade-70-geworden-und-frisch-vom-lvln-gekommenen mit auf nen raid?


----------



## Delhoven (1. Februar 2008)

Es ist einfach völlig lachhaft, das Teams die Monate Arena machen, ihr S2 Equip in die Tonne hauen können, und jeder dieses über Ehre bekommt. die Bgs sind voll mit Leuten die sich S2 famrn, dabei kaum das pvp beherrschen.

Großes Minus an den entwickler


----------



## Grivok (1. Februar 2008)

-dekagepe- schrieb:


> soll ja leute geben, die sich mühsam das s1 zusammentragen, um überhaupt ansatzweise raisfähiges equip zu haben...(leute mit rl>wow, z.bsp.)
> 
> oder wer nimmt nen grün/blau ausstaffierten grade-70-geworden-und-frisch-vom-lvln-gekommenen mit auf nen raid?



man kann sein equipp mit S2 an manchen stellen ergaenzen
aber grundsaetzlich fuer karazhan z.B. gilt gruen/blaues equipp ist mir lieber als full-S1-epic solange die gruenen Teile nicht zu viele sind
hab nen hexer twink mit dem ich ab und zu kara mitgehe
der hat doch tat5saechlich blau,violettes,gruenes equipp, und darf trotzdem mit weil der damage stimmt und die skillung

und @ delhoven
ist doch toll wenn die kein PvP koennen
du hast S2 und kannst Pvp
die haben S2 und koennen es nicht... hmmm,.... wer gewinnt wohl?
und warum kannst du dein S2 in die tonne kloppen?
ist das dann auf einmal schlechter geworden?


----------



## Bannkreis (1. Februar 2008)

Also ich sprich jetzt aus Erfahrung als ehemaliger Deffkrieger. Ich hab Kara und Gruul mit getanken und hab dann aber auf fury geskillt. Was bringt einen Deffkrieger 150 oder mehr Abhärtung? Nichts! Also ist die S1, 2, 3, Sachen alle nicht gut für deff Krieger, also muss man sich Sachen suchen die blocken, ausweichen und parieren drauf haben. Als Ich dann umskillte hat ich nur ein Problem: Wo soll ich als ehemaliger Deffkrieger gute Offsachen herbekommen, das ich wieder mit in Inzen kann? Da blieb mir nur eines PvP. Und den größten Teil von meiner Ehre hab ich noch als Deff gemacht. Als ich dann meine 3 Teile hatte macht ich nur noch Inzen und so kam ein guter mix aus Arenasachen und Inzsachen zusammen mit genug Trefferwertung drauf das nicht jeder zweiter Schlag daneben geht. Also mein Tipp an die, die mit in Inzen wollen. Holt euch 2 bis 3 Sachen aus Arena oder jetzt PvP und den Rest aus Inzen und ihr werdet locker mitgenommen weil die Mischung stimmt, aus genug Schaden aber nicht so schnell Aggro. Und Abhärtung bring keinem was im PvE wen es wirklich vorkommt das der Mob oder Boss auf euch prügelt und nicht auf den Tank hab ihr was falsch gemacht oder der Tank und als DD ist man meist mit 1 bis 2 Schlägen Tod.


----------



## Heydu (1. Februar 2008)

@bstr
sowas nennt man/nenn ich Neid!!
Du bist neidisch, dass die chars von anderen leuten, die nicht soviel Erfahrung haben wie du, schneller Full Epic ausgestattet werden können als du. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Genau das ist der springende Punkt!!!!! Nichts anderes. Alles andere ist/sind Ausreden -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dark   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Favorit (1. Februar 2008)

Delhoven schrieb:


> Es ist einfach völlig lachhaft, das Teams die Monate Arena machen, ihr S2 Equip in die Tonne hauen können, und jeder dieses über Ehre bekommt. die Bgs sind voll mit Leuten die sich S2 famrn, dabei kaum das pvp beherrschen.
> 
> Großes Minus an den entwickler



Alle paar Wochen/Monate von neu anzufangen - das ist der Sinn des Spiels! Noch nicht gecheckt?


----------



## Telyar (1. Februar 2008)

Tethys schrieb:


> Sry aber das ist gequirlte *****.
> 
> Es ist nunmal so das das Arenaset (auch jetzt schon Set1) einfach viel viel schneller zu erarbeiten ist als vergleichbares PVE Equip, und genau darin liegt das Problem. Jeder DD für den es ein einigermassen sinnvolles Arenaset gibt holt sich das komplette Set innerhalb von maximal 3 Wochen. Wenn man die Zeit rechnet die du in Inis verbringen musst um vergleichbares PVE Equip zu besorgen dauert das doch wohl etwas länger als 3 Wochen, eher Monate.



lol, wo spielst du denn? xD
Du suchst dir eine Gilde die Kara in 3-4 Stunden cleart gehst einmal mit nimmst dir alle Epix die du brauchst und schon biste nach 4 Stunden um 6 Epics reicher, easy going sag ich nur. dann haste nach ca 2 Runs und bisschen PvP full epic und bis rdy für Gruul Maggy usw!


----------



## Unterhosenwichtel (1. Februar 2008)

Hmmmm meiner Meinung nach eine der Hauptursachen für das ständige Rumgeheule der PVE´ler
is wohl das die meinen :

So nu geh ich mal ín ein BG und hau alles um was sich bewegt ... hehe hab ja T5 ne ? 

nach 2 min sind sie dan tot weil sie im PvP nix draufhaben!!!

die denken sich dan ... hmmmm da stimmt was nich ... verloren ? mit meinen Raid Sachen ?

Neeeeee das kan mal nich sein ... liegt bestimmt an den PvP Sachen ... die sind zu gut ...

Das darf nich sein *pipi in die augen bekomm* muss mich gleich beschweren!!! 



Solche Beiträge wird man nie von Spielern sehen die wirklich spielen können.
Und wer ein gewisses Maß an geistiger Reife besitzt weis auch :

Skill is wichtiger als Equip !!!


----------



## bstr (1. Februar 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> @bstr
> sowas nennt man/nenn ich Neid!!
> Du bist neidisch, dass die chars von anderen leuten, die nicht soviel Erfahrung haben wie du, schneller Full Epic ausgestattet werden können als du.
> 
> ...




Wer auf so nen epiceq neidisch ist tut mir leid.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin neidisch wenn so nen t6 warri vor mir rumhüpft.. bzw sein eq. hätte ich gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir gehts nur darum, das Kara, Gruul und Maggi Loots (schmuck etc ausgenommen) eig nix mehr Wert sind, da das PVP Zeugs einfach zu gut gemacht wurde...

@ unterhosenwichtel...
Also in ads etc bekommen wir eig so gut wie nie auf den sack.. und wenn dann nur von bessren spielern :/
Außerdem hab ich eh nen pvpeq. und lauf garnicht erst mit meinem pve zeugs rum, denn dann ist wirklich einfach eq > skill...

Was mich halt kratzt ist, dass mein pvp eq. bald besser ist als mein pve eq und es 20 leichter zu besorgen war.. 
Und in nem AV ehre farmen kann ja mal wohl jeder vollidiot.. darfst halt einfach nur net afk gehn.. das wars schon..
Wenn du aber boosloots haben willst, brauchste immerhin ein gewisses maß an skill^^

Und wenn ich mit Aufwand und "Skill" Eq. bekomme, während ein anderer Typ ohne skill in bg´s rumgammelt und am ende ähnlich gutes eq hat (und das auch noch schneller) find ich es nicht mehr i.o.^^

Daher sollte man auch im pvp viel mehr mit Ratings arbeiten.
Bzw. Pve-Loots aufwerten.

lg bstr


----------



## Telyar (1. Februar 2008)

wenns wirklich so schlimm ist, geh halt SSC und The Eye ...


----------



## Devilyn (1. Februar 2008)

denke nicht das es schlimm ist das s4^^

immerhin ist das s4 für pvp gedacht und wie schon viele denke ich vorher gesagt haben kein vernünftiger raidleader wird ein pvp equipten typen mit nach bt hyjal oder sonstiges nehmen.......

bei den waffen nu gut da isses schon geil dat stimmt...........aber komm erstmal uf das ranking um a3 und sofern a4 kommt die waffen abzustauben^^

so far^^


----------



## Grivok (1. Februar 2008)

bstr schrieb:


> Wer auf so nen epiceq neidisch ist tut mir leid..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ui man kann die also nicht mehr teuer im AH verkaufen
ach nee konnte man vorher auch nicht
ehmm in den BGs sind die weniger wert als S-sets....
nee waren sie vorher schon
aber im PvE...nee da sind sie immer noch mehr wert....
hmmmm
Wie definierst du den Wert des equipps? ich kapiers nicht


----------



## Telyar (1. Februar 2008)

ah genau, ich wollte nur noch kurz wissen, was an der S1 Mage Robe besser sein soll als an der T4 Robe bzw S2 Robe besser als an der T5 Robe. Ich hoffe du hast ein paar gute Argumente, denn ich sehe nur dass T5 im PvE Zig-Mal besser ist!


----------



## Yabba1969 (1. Februar 2008)

das spiel soll geld einbringen, gewinn erwirtschaften. also ist es rechtens beide seiten (pve/pvp) so gut wie möglich ans spiel zu binden.
aus meiner sicht sollte das zahlende volk so gut wie möglich in den genuss der eipics kommen. oder unterscheidet blizz beim einzug der monatlichen beträge unter hardcore und gelegenheitsspieler? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eine saubere trennung zwischen pve - pvp wird es nie geben. wenn ich lese das einige raidleader leute mit pvp equip nicht mitnehmen würden, breitet sich ein lächeln auf meinem gesicht aus. muh und blah! 

wie benbaehm geschrieben hat geht es vielen nicht nur um die items (pve) sondern um spass mit freunden oder hansels-bansels und die bosse in den instanzen zu legen. epics sind vergänglich. ein first kill bleibt immer in erinnerung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bstr (1. Februar 2008)

Telyar schrieb:


> ah genau, ich wollte nur noch kurz wissen, was an der S1 Mage Robe besser sein soll als an der T4 Robe bzw S2 Robe besser als an der T5 Robe. Ich hoffe du hast ein paar gute Argumente, denn ich sehe nur dass T5 im PvE Zig-Mal besser ist!



s2 > t4...

s2 bald für ehre.. darum gehts hier eig die ganze zeit... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Grivok :

fasse es als "im vergleich nicht mehr lohnenswert" auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meiner Meinung nach steht der Aufwand nicht mehr in Relation zur "Qualität" der S2-Sachen für Ehre.
Im Vergleich ist es viel schwerer ähnliches Eq. in Instanzen zu bekommen.

Kleiner Vergleich:
S2-Sachen haben ein episches Itemlvl von 136.
Endboss-Loots in SSC/EYE haben ein episches Itemlvl von 138.
Bossloots in SSC/EYE haben ein Itemlvl von 128.

Wenn man also nach dem von Blizzard festgelegten itemlvl geht kann man bald ohne Großen Aufwand Eq. farmen was in der Regel besser ist als ssc/eye drops...
Von S3-Zeugs für Arenapunkte gar nicht erst zu sprechen...


----------



## Tethys (1. Februar 2008)

Telyar schrieb:


> lol, wo spielst du denn? xD
> Du suchst dir eine Gilde die Kara in 3-4 Stunden cleart gehst einmal mit nimmst dir alle Epix die du brauchst und schon biste nach 4 Stunden um 6 Epics reicher, easy going sag ich nur. dann haste nach ca 2 Runs und bisschen PvP full epic und bis rdy für Gruul Maggy usw!




Klar!, Genau das sind die Leute die ich überhaupt nicht leiden kann. Vielleicht bist du ein Typ der sich für ein paar Items verkauft, ich bins nicht. Ich will mir keine Raids suchen die schon alles haben und lass es mir in den Hintern blasen. Wenn ich Raide dann will ich mir das ganze erarbeiten, klar dauert länger und hat hohe Repkosten zur Folge aber es bringt definitiv mehr Spass

Ausserdem sieht man bei den ganzen Postings nur 2 Fraktionen:

1.) Die Leute die massiv Zeit haben sich jedem Raid anzuschliessen und somit fast die ganze Freizeit in Raids verbringen
2.) Gelegheitsspieler die es toll finden auch ganz schnell ohne Aufwand (sorry das Ehre leechen ist kein Aufwand) an die S1/S2-Teile zu kommen

Was ist aber mit den Gelgenheits PVE-Spielern? Die werden immer ganz vergessen! Warum motten wohl alle diese Spieler ihre Tanks ein und ziehen nen DD hoch? Genau aus den ganzen Gründen: Ich bekomm für ein bisschen Ehre farmen in kürzester Zeit ein komplettes, gutes Set.

Klar ist das vielleicht nicht für lange Bosskämpfe in Raidinstanzen geeignet aber genau da würden sie als Gelegeheitsspieler doch auch nie hinkommen! Die gehen maximal in ne Hero-Instanz und dafür ist das S1 dicke gut.


Wie gesagt: Nix gegen S1/S2 Teile für Ehre aber die muss dann wenigstens so hoch gesetzt werden das der Aufwand gleich dem Raidaufwand ist


----------



## Grivok (1. Februar 2008)

bstr schrieb:


> @ Grivok :
> 
> fasse es als "im vergleich nicht mehr lohnenswert" auf
> 
> ...



ohne T4 kein FdS, Maggi, etc
ohne T5 kein SSc, BT, etc
also bleibt es lohnend
also keine wertminderung


----------



## Grivok (1. Februar 2008)

Tethys schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Nix gegen S1/S2 Teile für Ehre aber die muss dann wenigstens so hoch gesetzt werden das der Aufwand gleich dem Raidaufwand ist



warum?


----------



## Nilknarf (1. Februar 2008)

T4 S2

also wenn ich die beiden vergleiche sind die T4 Brust zum Beispiel besser als das S2 Teil wenn man viel PVE macht, aber so solls ja auch sein Arenateile sind nunmal meiner Meinung nach gut für PVP und andersrum.


----------



## bstr (1. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> ohne T4 kein FdS, Maggi, etc
> ohne T5 kein SSc, BT, etc
> also bleibt es lohnend
> also keine wertminderung



Seit wann benötige ich Tier-Set teile um Instanzen betreten zu können? oO
Du wirst wenn du komplett S2 eq. bist ohne Probleme SSC/EYE gehen können.
Das gilt natürlich nur fuer Klassen wie Mages, Hexer, Schurken etc..
Natürlich darf der Kram dann nicht mit Abhärtung gesockelt sein...


----------



## jeNoova (1. Februar 2008)

Wenn Season 4 kommt, wird es warsch. auch schon bald WotLK geben, von daher nicht so schlimm, aber stimmt schon was du da erzählst.


----------



## Stasjan (1. Februar 2008)

bstr schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> Ich dachte mich trifft ein Schlag als ich die News auf Buffed gelesen habe.
> Zwar war es offensichtlich, dass mit der nächsten Season neue Teile kommen werden und es die alten
> ...


 na und?


----------



## Tethys (1. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> warum?



Ist das so schwer? PVP wurde als Ausgleich für die Spieler entwickelt die nicht gerne Raiden bzw. sich nicht gerne mit anderen in Innis rumquälen. 
Wieso soll es dort möglich sein eine solche Ausrüstung für so wenig Mühe zu bekommen? Bzw. wenn, dann soll es bitte schön für jede Klasse/Skillung so eine Ausrüstung geben und NEIN die gibt es nicht für jede Klasse/Skillung


----------



## bstr (1. Februar 2008)

Nilknarf schrieb:


> T4 S2
> 
> also wenn ich die beiden vergleiche sind die T4 Brust zum Beispiel besser als das S2 Teil wenn man viel PVE macht, aber so solls ja auch sein Arenateile sind nunmal meiner Meinung nach gut für PVP und andersrum.



Vergleich mal bitte:
T4-Hose - http://wow.buffed.de/?i=29022
S2-Hose - http://wow.buffed.de/?i=30489

Die S2-Hose ist einfach eindeutig Besser, sogar fuer Furys...
Und soviel hauen Setboni auch nicht raus..
vorallem bekomm erstmal soviele T4/T5 Teile.. das dauert einfach krass lange...


----------



## Grivok (1. Februar 2008)

Tethys schrieb:


> Ist das so schwer? PVP wurde als Ausgleich für die Spieler entwickelt die nicht gerne Raiden bzw. sich nicht gerne mit anderen in Innis rumquälen.
> Wieso soll es dort möglich sein eine solche Ausrüstung für so wenig Mühe zu bekommen? Bzw. wenn, dann soll es bitte schön für jede Klasse/Skillung so eine Ausrüstung geben und NEIN die gibt es nicht für jede Klasse/Skillung



jo verstehe ich schon
dann freu dich wenn du gerne PvP machst darueber, dass du leicht an das equipp kommst
wenn du es dir hart erarbeitet hast, kannst du deinen char spielen
wenn ein anderen "leicht" an das equipp kommt, kann er seinen char nicht spielen
sprich du gewinnst gegen ihn immer noch und beweist skills

und wenn du gegen die nicht kaempfen musst, kann dir egal sein ob sie das equipp haben oder nicht
wie gesagt nur weil 5 mio andere das selbe equipp haben wie ich, wird meines nicht schlechter


----------



## ElChefe1311 (1. Februar 2008)

Worum gehts bei der Disskusion eigentlich?

Darum dass Gelegenheitsspieler jetzt (wieder) an epics kommen? Das DDs ihr equipment ohne DKP-Punkte verbessern? Oder dass irgendwer der keinen Bock auf PvP hat keinen Raidplatz mehr bekommt, weil ers bei einem Raid versucht hat der nur aufs Equipment schaut?

Wenn letzteres der Fall ist solltet ihr entweder spielen lernen oder euch eure Raids besser aussuchen. Mag sein dass ein PvP-equipter DD weniger Schaden fahren KANN. Aber als Raidleiter nehm ich den mit der spielen kann. Denjenigen der nicht krampfhaft versucht den Tank in der Aggro zu überholen, denjenigen der nicht ständig aufgefordert werden muss seine Buffs zu erneuern, der auch mal selbstständig versucht den Mist auszubügeln der passiert, kurz gesagt jemand der PvE kann. Schaden ist sekundär, weil wenn ein DD ständig Aggro zieht nutzen ihm auch 1000 DPS einen feuchten Furzt, wenn er bei 75% des Bosses umkippt.

Also für die Zukunft: Wenn ein Raid keinen Testrun mit euch macht sind sie entweder nicht interessiert oder einfach nur Vollpfosten.

Achja ... hört bitte auf rumzuheulen nur weil andere Leute gutes Equipment haben ... spielt ihr weil IHR spielen wollt oder weil ihr von ANDEREN bejubbelt werden wollt? Und ganz im Vertrauen ... wenn ihr gutes Equipment habt, werdet ihr als Freak ohne RL bezeichnet ... kennen wir doch schon. Frei nach der Tabelle

schlechteres Equipment ---> eigenes Equipment ---> besseres Equipment

         Noob                     --->           cooler Typ        --->        Freak ohne RL

na? erwischt?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin mal gespannt was da jetzt kommt ...
mfg
Kelim/Eterna/Lucide


----------



## Nekramcruun (1. Februar 2008)

ja sicher kommt irgendwann S4 und dann werden die sachen noch besser.bestimmt hast du auch recht daß man die S3 sachen dann ohne rating bekommt und daß evtl S2 für ehre zu haben sein wird aber das dauert ja noch und dann kommt ja auch WOTLK raus.
da gibts dann wieder neue instanzen mit neuem besserem equip.....wahrscheinlich so gut daß man über S3 oder BT equip nur noch lachen würde......wie krass die entwicklung ist hat man ja gesehen als BC kam.
und ich denke daß dann das PVE equio owahrscheinlich erst mal wieder um einiges besser sein wird als das PvP equip und daß sich das erst später wieder angleicht.sagen wir mal mit S5 oder S6.
ich seh also das problem nicht so ganz.
ausserdem haben die meisten sachen vom PvP equip eh die falschen stats im damit erfolgreich PvE machen zu können.
ich denke es geht auch um den spass......wer gern PvE macht tut das ja nicht NUR wegen equip sondern die meisten mögen ja auch das gruppenspiel und die herausforderung.
anderen ist das zu blöd jede woche 5mal kara oder sonst was zu raiden und die machen lieber BG oder arena und ich finde es ok daß die PvP'ler auch anständiges equip bekomen schliesslich wird da auch zeit investiert und abgesehen davon....wenn du raidest hast du normalerweise eine stammgrp. was im BG meist nicht der fall ist und alle geben sich im normalfall mühe während im BG 25% leecher rumstehen wenn du pech hast.
da sind also schon die voraussetzungen für einen erfolgreichen run ganz anders.

ist meine meinung....sicher sehen das viele anders also bitte keine beleidigungen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guineva (1. Februar 2008)

Also ich persönlich habe kein Problem damit das es bei PvP so gute Gegenstände gibt.
Habe mir mittlerweile sogar selbst schon drei Gegenstände übers PvP geholt, unter anderem eben auch die Waffen.
Denke es ist zum einen eine gute Möglichkeit sein Equip zu verbessern wenn das benötigte Teil im PvE partout nicht droppen will und zum anderen haben auch Leute mit weniger Zeit die Möglichkeit sich ein paar lila Sachen zu besorgen.
Was der einzelne mit den Belohnungen aus dem PvP dann macht ist doch dann immer noch seine Sache.
Außerdem sollte es in dem Spiel nicht nur darum gehen, wer die "tollste" Rüstung oder Waffe trägt sondern jeder sollte dort mitmachen können wo er am meisten Spaß hat.
Schlecht wäre es meiner Meinung nach nur, wenn Blizzard es so gemacht hätte das man wochenlang PvP spielen müsste bevor man in einem Raid mitgehen könnte und das haben sie ja zum Glück nicht.

Außerdem mal andersrum:
Wäre es für euch ok, wenn in der Arena nur noch Hyjal equipte Leute auf den vorderen Plätzen stehen würden? Dann ginge das Gejammere doch von der anderen Seite los.

Also gönnt den Leuten doch ihre Sachen und jammert nicht, nur weil ihr vielleicht mit eurem ach so tollem Equip nicht mehr rumposen könnt.


----------



## Wynd (1. Februar 2008)

jeNoova schrieb:


> Wenn Season 4 kommt, wird es warsch. auch schon bald WotLK geben, von daher nicht so schlimm, ...



ja, sieht so aus. ich habe bisher nur die ehre für ne armbrust aufbringen können und spiele schon gefühlte 2 monate schlachtfelder. geht halt nur abends. und manchmal macht man ja auch was anderes (instanzen, farmen, jobs skillen, irgendwo aushelfen, usw.). ich kann mir jetzt also überlegen ob ich die nächsten 15000 ehrenpunkte JETZT für epixx raushaue oder sie vielleicht schon für die nächste season spare  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (1. Februar 2008)

...finds aus der sicht das PvE für viele weg fällt sau kagge ... pvp is langweilig und immer nur das gleiche ... also ich finds dumm


----------



## meronizzor (1. Februar 2008)

bstr schrieb:


> Seit wann benötige ich Tier-Set teile um Instanzen betreten zu können? oO
> Du wirst wenn du komplett S2 eq. bist ohne Probleme SSC/EYE gehen können.
> Das gilt natürlich nur fuer Klassen wie Mages, Hexer, Schurken etc..
> Natürlich darf der Kram dann nicht mit Abhärtung gesockelt sein...



sry, dass ist völliger schwachsinn! ich als schurke kann nie und nimmer mit S2 SSC/EYE gehen. naja, gehen schon, wenn ich mich damit abfinden kann im dmg meter noch unter dem tank zu stehen.

wie gesagt, betreten kannst du jede ini/raid. nur ob du da etwas bewirken kannst, seht auf einem anderen blatt. mit PVP gear kann man nach kara auf jeden fall nix mehr reißen. die stats sind halt nur auf pvp ausgelegt, weloche im pve content einfach sinnlos sind, sprich abhärtung. nicht umsonst sind verschiedene stats auf den sachen im pvp und pve bereich...


----------



## rufer (1. Februar 2008)

bstr schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> Ich dachte mich trifft ein Schlag als ich die News auf Buffed gelesen habe.
> Zwar war es offensichtlich, dass mit der nächsten Season neue Teile kommen werden und es die alten
> ...




.........................



Ähm ich sag nu so viel schon mal mitbekommen das die season kurz noach den addon kommt?

und hast du auch schon gehört das die teile dir nix mehr bringen selbst s3 nicht mehr? oder drägst du etwa das pvp set von dein 60 lvl noch in kara? öhm ne und waruM? weil der erste drop in der neuen welt besser war? ja? warum schreibst du dann so ein müll? sorry is hart ist aber so 

Also noch mal für die wo immer nur rumheuln und sagn ich hab mir das mein t4 so hart erarbeitet und die bekommen es schon fast für lau. Beim s1 habt ihr schon unrecht gehabt und nun werden die schreie wieder so lauf... typisch kinder wolln immer besser als andere sein und wenns mal dann was leichter gibt (leicher) weil braucht man ja nur die ehre und dann darf man sich ja was raus suchen oh man...

Das es das S1 set für ehre gab hat nur eine sinnvolle aufgabe gehabt und zwar das neue leute die wo mit pvp anfangen wollen (Arena) sich das s1 set hollen um net gleich so voll auf die mütze zu bekommen, Klar nu sagen einige klar bekommen sie nun auch da die adneren ja s2 haben ja klaro aber nur ist es net so krass als wärn die in PVE eqi

So und nu sag mit ja aber mit den Season teiln geht leichter in die inis Sag ich nur mal augen auf was will n Heiler mit abhärtung oder ein DDealer? kannst du mir das sagen `? und nun sag nicht fals der mal agro bekommt. Zeig mir einen Heiler in Season 1 full set wo ein PVE tank die agro weg nimmt oder ein Dmgdealer wo dir die agro wegnimmt...

Hoffe du weist worauf ich hinaus will es regt langsam echt auf die leute immer nur rumheuln zu seh da is ein neuer spieler da er ja s1 hat oh mein gott jeder fängt mal neu an hast du auch mal und wärst du nun in den seiner lage würdest du net so rumschrein sondern dich freun...

Achja nur so neben bei oder haste da auch rumgeheult hat dir ja sicherlich auch etwas von den neuen gegenständen von den Marken der gerechtigkeit geholt oder etwa nicht? hmm schon mal überlegt ob da welche rumheul die wo grad auge oder höher gehN? ne warum nicht? weil die leut genau wissn das bald eini neues addon kommt und jeder mal in den genuss kommen sollte in eine höheren raid heist nun nicht das du mit den teilen dann Blackt gehn sollst sondern mal gruul antesten oder mal auge mit sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hilft wenn man noch net soweit ist

PS: war nun zwar etwas hart aber irgendwann regt es halt mal auf immer nur das geheule zu hörn über die schlimmen pvp ehren sets


AChja und noch was warum heulst du den rum wenn du selbst dir das schulterstück für ehre geholt hast dein eqip ist auch net so imba... rofl


----------



## Larsson81 (1. Februar 2008)

Die Diskussion ist sowas von Sinnfrei hier und wurde schon in diversen Ausartungen in offiziellen, inoffiziellen und Gildenforen geführt mit dem Ergebnis, dass es kein Ergebnis gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedem das seine heißt es doch nach wie vor oder nicht?

Ich persönlich gehöre zu den Leuten im Spiel, die 1. wenig Zeit haben zwecks Arbeit und Studium, 2. ein RL haben und es auch pflegen, 3. aber trotzdem den Maximum an Content sehen möchten und dabei gerne noch Spaß haben wollen und nicht nur abgestumpft und gelangweilt die ganze Zeit irgendwelche blöden Mobs  farmen. Und ich kann Euch sagen, das geht, wenn auch sicherlich eingeschränkt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für mich zB war das mit dem Arena 1 Set Ideal. Ein guter Einstieg um auch mal eben bei nem Random-Kara,Gruul or Zul'Aman-Raid mitlaufen zu können und neue Bosse zu sehen und wenn möglich auch zu legen, scheiß egal was da für Items droppen. Klar sind Items schön und gut und bringen einen Raid weiter, aber im PvE droppen halt wenig. Bevor man jetzt mit ner Grp mit komplett blau equippten loszieht und rein vom Equip halt irgendwann nicht weiterkommt, sind die PvP-Items doch n Prima-Einstieg. 

Naja, die Kluft zwischen Itemgeilen Leuten und Abenteurern gab's ja schon immer. Alle die von PvE-Raiden komplett weggehen nur wegen der einfacher zu bekommenden PvP-Items gehören für mich ganz klar zu der Klasse Itemgeiler Leute. Der Entdecker und Abenteurer, der was sehen will, wird weiter raiden und wird völlig unbeeindruckt von den weiteren PvP-Items sein, weil er einfach Spaß am Raiden hat.

Und Spaß ist doch genau das, was bei einem Spiel im Vordergrund stehen muss.

Die Behauptung "Mit PvP Gear macht man im PvE kein Damage" würde ich so mal gar nicht sagen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wer seine Klasse spielen kann, kann sie spielen und wer nicht, schafft das auch nicht durch bessere Items.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Endeffekt geht's doch immer nur darum, dass sich irgendwer auf den Schwanz getreten fühlt, weil er ja kein Plan wieviel Zeit ins Raiden gesteckt hat und nun ca. gleichwertige Items für n Appel und n Ei bekommen könnte. Ja und? Ich würde mich viel mehr über die Bosskills freuen und darüber dass ich den Endcontent sehen konnte als Items hinterherzuweinen. Beim nächsten Add-On sind Eure Items eh nix mehr wert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habt Spaß und träumt nicht nur von Items.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich träum lieber von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindphlux (1. Februar 2008)

so schlimm find ich das alles  nicht...und außerdem gibt es eventuell leute, die sowohl pve als auch pvp machen wollen. und da man kaum beides sehr intensiv betreiben kann(normale leute  ) und wow eher als pvegame angedacht war/ist, find ich es schon i.o. , dass man das pvp zeugs irgendwann unkompliziert und relativ schnell erfarmen kann.

zu den stats...
...mein mage hat im pve  das zauberfeuer und zauberschlagset an.. pvp halt s1. das s1 liefert im vergleich ne ca. 8% geringere critchance und weit über 200 spelldmg  weniger-der gesamte zauberbonus fällt doch weg. variiert natürlich etwas, wie man die steine reinbaut. aber gleichwertig ist das pvpzeug in keinster weise. s1 soll doch dem t4 entsprechen..ist aber bei weitem nicht so gut. also pve-ler brauchen sich da keine sorgen zu machen... Pve-equip wird für pve immer besser sein und bleiben.


----------



## Tethys (1. Februar 2008)

Mindphlux schrieb:


> Pve-equip wird für pve immer besser sein und bleiben.



Da hast du natürlich unbestritten recht, obwohl man durch die Sockel natürlich einiges kompensieren kann.

Schau dich aber doch einfach mal in Shatt um wer PVE-Zeugs an hat und wer PVP-Zeugs. Allein das sagt doch schon alles aus. Die meisten DD#ler holen sich das komplette Set und sind da nicht unbedingt deiner Meinung ...


----------



## Grivok (1. Februar 2008)

Tethys schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich unbestritten recht, obwohl man durch die Sockel natürlich einiges kompensieren kann.
> 
> Schau dich aber doch einfach mal in Shatt um wer PVE-Zeugs an hat und wer PVP-Zeugs. Allein das sagt doch schon alles aus. Die meisten DD#ler holen sich das komplette Set und sind da nicht unbedingt deiner Meinung ...



muessen sie auch nicht
aber als Tank/heiler kann ich mir die DD gott sei dank aussuchen
und da haben S1/S2 typen nix zu suchen in der gruppe
da habe ich kein problem mit nem kick 
wer Pvp machen will soll das machen
wer PvE machen will soll einsehen, dass ein violetter Gegnstand nicht gleichbedeutend mit imba ist

ach ja und wenn ich neben jemandem in Shatt stehe, dessen equipp wirklich auffallend und interessant aussieht, stelle ich meist fest, dass es T5 oder T6 ist
und davor habe ich respekt


----------



## RevengerEE (1. Februar 2008)

Also die Arena Sets sind sicherlich schneller erspielbar und haben etliches an stats drauf, aber sie haben auch ganz klar erhebliche Nachteile. Außer auf Waffen und Schultern ist kaum, bzw keine Trefferwertung drauf. Ohne Hit, nützt mir der beste Crit und add Damage nix. Ich meine jeder komplett equipte T4ler wird nen S3ler im dmg stehen lassen, einfach weil der mehr trifft... Ausnahme sind die Heiler, die brauchen ja keine Trefferwertung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindphlux (1. Februar 2008)

Tethys schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich unbestritten recht, obwohl man durch die Sockel natürlich einiges kompensieren kann.
> 
> Schau dich aber doch einfach mal in Shatt um wer PVE-Zeugs an hat und wer PVP-Zeugs. Allein das sagt doch schon alles aus. Die meisten DD#ler holen sich das komplette Set und sind da nicht unbedingt deiner Meinung ...



ich hab s1 komplett und mir fehlen die werte, was will man da anderer meinung sein? bin arkan/feuer, vll sieht es bei einer anderen skillung nicht ganz so dramatisch aus... 
und s3 sieht auch nicht viel stärker aus, wobei man dazu sagen muss, für das komplette set braucht man ne 2000er wertung, da muss man erstmal hin kommen...

aber für paar instanzen reicht das pvp-zeug natürlich lässig aus.. da wir alle miteinander spielen, sollen wir doch froh sein, dass man auf verschiedene arten ein einigermaßen starkes equip zusammen bekommt ;-)


----------



## Wynd (1. Februar 2008)

da ich zeitbedingt auch im PvP nicht so oberviel reißen kann sammele ich, wenn die zeit da ist, die ehre für die sachen zusammen die mich im PvE auch weiter bringen: waffen, schmuck, stiefel, gürtel, usw. die standard-set-items sind da ja ganz klar auf PvP ausgelegt: da dominieren ausdauer und abhärtung während ich mir als jäger natürlich für den pve-einsatz int wünsche...


----------



## NarYethz (1. Februar 2008)

ich muss sagen ich finds einerseits unverdient, denn blizz richtet es so ein, dass immer mehr leute wow spielen. sprich die leute die heute anfangen einen char zu spielen, wissen ganz genau, sobald ich auf 70 bin muss ich nur 2-3 wochen intensiv spielen und bin epic voll. sprich es werden mehr leute anfangen wow zu spielen, weils einfacher ist gutes equip zu bekommen.
ich als rogue kann nur sagen: PVP zeug is als rogue genausogut wie pve. da sind dann zwar überflüssige sachen wie abhärtung drauf oda mehr ausdauer als bewe, aber am ende bin ich nur 4-5k dmg unter einem pve rogue und ich könnte an mein equip mit den jetzigen möglichkeiten in 4-6wochen locker ran kommen, da ich eig nur pvp zeugs anhab^-^ bei mages etc sieht das glaube bissl anders aus mit der set-gleichheit, weil die einfach auch bissarl mehr die setbonis brauchen können und oft auch das equip von skillung abhängt (sprich arkan-feuer-set oder schatten-eis-set).
Es is halt schade zu sehen, wie viele leute so schnell an epix kommen in wow und man sich dann denkt "na toll, was die in 2wochen haben musste ich nen monat lang mühsam mit arenapunkte farmen, wenn nicht länger".
Is halt dann schon schade, aber man sieht halt immernoch am skill, wer gut und erfahren spielt und wer eben nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


man sieht sich mfg learic


----------



## Theobald (1. Februar 2008)

Same procedure as every season.

Nichts Neues, so ist halt das Spielprinzip von WoW. Entweder man lebt damit, oder man läßt es sein.


----------



## bstr (1. Februar 2008)

rufer schrieb:


> .........................
> Ähm ich sag nu so viel schon mal mitbekommen das die season kurz noach den addon kommt?
> 
> und hast du auch schon gehört das die teile dir nix mehr bringen selbst s3 nicht mehr? oder drägst du etwa das pvp set von dein 60 lvl noch in kara? öhm ne und waruM? weil der erste drop in der neuen welt besser war? ja? warum schreibst du dann so ein müll? sorry is hart ist aber so
> ...




Hmm,

ehrlich gesagt hab ich nach der Hälfte deines Beitrags die Lust verloren in weiter zu lesen, da deine Ausdrucksweise und eher suboptimal ist.
Ganz zu schweigen von den Fehlern..
Nobody's perfect - Aber man sollte in einem gut 200 Wort langen Beitrag wenigstens 4 - 5 Pünktchen unter bringen.
Ich frage mich trotzdem was du bitte sehr für Schultern meinst? Ich gehe mal aus das du auf meinen Arsenal-Link geklickt hast.. Aber Ich seh da nur Schultern von Hydross wenn ich ehrlich bin..
Und hero Marken sind ja mal wohl was ganz anderes als Ehre, da man sie nur durch Instanzen bekommt und somit auch PVE-Marken sind.

Übrigens hab ich 1-2 Seiten zuvor einen vergleich von s1 und t4 Teilen gepostet, da sieht man das pvp-items auch noch mehr als nur Abhärtung haben.

Alles in allem scheinst du recht wenig Ahnung vom Thema zu haben, aber ein großes Bedürfnis in jedem 2ten Satz zu behaupten ich würde rumheulen, statt konstruktive Kritik an den Mann zu bringen.


----------



## kintaroohe (1. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> dalmus
> 
> zeig mir ein geileres set als das Priester Arena 2 set ?
> 
> ...



/signed

zum Thema: 

- war es nicht irgendwie absehbar dass Blizzard diesen Schritt macht ..... 
- PvP Equip kann kein PvE-Equip ablösen zB allein wegen der Trefferwertung bei Rogues und wie bereits erwähnt nimmt kein raidleader einen pvp char mit
- ich hab vor Leuden mit T5/6 großen Respekt das das Zeug X-Mal so schwer zu kriegen ist wie das S3 Equip
- das Einzige, was micht stört ist das Blizz einfach immer ne andere Farbgebung nimmt und aus dem jeweiligen T4/5 Set dann das Arena Set entsteht ... finds schade das Blizz in der Hinsicht irgendwie faul ist neue Arena-Sets zu basteln, denke mal die haben genug Leude beschäftigt um das irgendwie umzusetzen und neue Items zu kreieren...

Greetz Kintaro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rheinman (1. Februar 2008)

Der ganze Thread ist Oberblödsinn!


----------



## ink0gnito (1. Februar 2008)

kintaroohe schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> zum Thema:
> 
> ...





Priester T6/S3 sieht bei weitem besser aus wie S2/T5

Ups falsch zitiert, aber wayne^^.


----------



## bstr (1. Februar 2008)

Rheinman schrieb:


> Der ganze Thread ist Oberblödsinn!



Aha, weshalb beteiligen sich dann soviele? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind anscheinend alle zu Dumm für dich, klär uns auf! =D

Wenn man keine konstruktive Meinung hat sollte man es lieber gleich lassen und nicht so dumme,
inhaltslose Kurzsätze schreiben.

@kintaroohe:
Ja, es stimmt.. es ist echt ein bisschen traurig das sich Blizz so wenig neue Skins einfallen lässt. Ich will mal wieder wohin gucken und denken: "boah, das sieht schon hammer aus.. wo gibts das und was macht das?!"
Inzwischen sieht einfach sovieles so Monoton aus, ist echt Schade: :/


----------



## Dalmus (1. Februar 2008)

rufer schrieb:


> Ähm ich sag nu so viel schon mal mitbekommen das die season kurz noach den addon kommt?


War zwar nicht an mich gerichtet, aber ich hab das auch noch nicht mitbekommen und höre das heute zum ersten mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du hast nicht zufällig einen Link zum entsprechenden Bluepost? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bstr (1. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> War zwar nicht an mich gerichtet, aber ich hab das auch noch nicht mitbekommen und höre das heute zum ersten mal.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm hab mal gesucht, aber ix gefunden... War mir auch neu.
Naja Gerücht halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bzw. stimmt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Undeadmaster (1. Februar 2008)

Wenn du nur für items in die raid inzen gehst tust du mir leid sry ...
In erster linie sollte Teamwork stehen aber jedem das seine... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (2. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

wenn ich einiges von dem Zeuch hier lese, frage ich mich, mit welchen Leuten ihr raiden geht? Normalerweise ist doch der Raid-Verbund immer mit den selben Leuten besetzt, der Raid durch entsprechende Planer vorher abgeklärt usw. Kara-Random-Runs werden ebenfalls nur mit Leuten besetzt, die über entsprechende Erfahrung und Equip verfügen, denn immerhin geht es da nur noch um das schnelle Abfarmen der Bosse; da sind Neulinge nur störend.

In meinem Raid-Equip ist nicht ein einziges S1/2-Set vorhanden, bei meinen regelmäßigen Mitstreitern sieht es zum größten Teil nicht anders aus (anderes PvP-Equip, das sich für PvE eignet, natürlich schon). Wer regelmäßig zudem die Arena besucht, den dürfte S2 nur am Rande interessieren, denn der ist auf S3 aus. Wen interessiert der Schnee von gestern? 

Gutes karataugliches Equip gibt es übrigens auch für Heroic-Marken. Warum weint da keiner, denn immerhin braucht man nur täglich die Heroic-Quests zu machen, um an raidtaugliches Equip zu kommen? Ich finde es sehr gut, daß es mehrere Möglichkeiten gibt, an gute Ausrüstung zu gelangen, denn das stärkt die Leute meines Raids. Am Ende profitiere ich davon, wenn wir leichter durchkommen. Wer die Klamotten nur als Schwanzverlängerung braucht, ist selbst schuld. Was andere tragen bzw. wie sie an das Zeuch rangekommen sind, interessiert mich persönlich nicht die Bohne (oder nur soweit ich daran beteiligt bin, etwa wenn ich mit Leuten durch Heroics oder übers Schlachtfeld ziehe, damit sie ihre Ausrüstung für unsere Raids verbessern. Wenn es dann soweit ist, dann freue ich mich nämlich für diese Menschen).

Störend ist an der Sache mit den Arena-Sets für Ehre nur eines: Auf den Schlachtfeldern hängen mittlerweile selbst Wochen nach der Umstellung eine Vielzahl von Leuten herum, die sich nicht mal einen Guide durchgelesen haben, worum es auf dem betreffenden Schlachtfeld eigentlich geht. Auf Seiten der Allianz im Realmpool "Verderbnis" macht es nur noch Sinn, mit Stammgruppen auf's Feld zu gehen, weil ansonsten die Niederlage vorprogrammiert ist. Das AV meide ich mittlerweile, weil ich einfach keine Lust mehr habe - da rennen alle zur Garni oder steigen vor dem Ice-FH in der "Idiotenkurve" ab, statt zur Fahne durchzureiten und da zu kämpfen. 

Grüße
Bimmbamm, Gilneas


----------



## mumba (2. Februar 2008)

PVP Items für PVP
PVE Items für PVE
(Ausnahme sind Waffen)

Evtl. kann man sich auch noch 2-3 grünen Crap gegen PVP Item ersetzen vorm ersten Kara Raid. Diese sollten dann aber schnellst möglich gegen PVE Items ersetzt werden.

Als Beispiel, unser Schurke macht Full S3 6-8% weniger Schaden als im PVE Equip ...


----------



## Einsam (2. Februar 2008)

ganz einfach.....
arena s4 spielen dan auch alterac warsong usw.... die die aber nur schlachtfelder spielen.... und von arena abgeneit sind bekommen terp eine aufs maul!
auserdem was spricht dagegen ein equip zu farmen das ss tauglich ist?
ich meine die meisten raids sind an nen ersten raidinis schon vorbeigezogen und gehen da garnicht mehr rein.... was ist so falsch daran in 2 wochen die möglichkeit zu haben nachzuziehen und mit zumachen?
seit ihr alle so naiv und glaubt ihr könnt nur eure eier auf den tisch legen wen ihr das besste equip habt?
es geht um den contend und nicht um die beschissenen epics....

aber macht was ihr wollt ich bin froh das es so kommt.... ich meine gerade auf pvp servern.... da müsste man ja als blau oder s1 equpter char angst haben einzuloggen.... nur weil so epicgeilevollidioten wie ihr meint nur ihr habt es verdient...


mfg
einsam


----------



## mumba (2. Februar 2008)

Haben wa ja auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (2. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wenn du nen guten raidleader hast - wird er niemals einen pvp char mitnehmen in den raid
> weil er ganz einfach nichts taugt.



Im Gegenteil,ein Leader der so denkt kann man gleich vergessen.


----------



## mumba (2. Februar 2008)

oO Was höre ich da für ein Geräusch und was sind das für Rauchschwaden am Horizont ...
Jaaaa, es ist die Noobeisenbahn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Turican, bitte einsteigen -.-


----------



## Duplexhammer (2. Februar 2008)

Mhm, also mal kurz zusammengefasst:

PVP-Equip taugt im höheren raidcontent nicht viel. Bei Heroes, Kara , Gruul und MK noch gut zu gebrauchen und gerade als Einstieg in den raidcontent sehr gut. Abgesehen natürlich von Hea- und Tankequip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Pvp-Waffen sind generell sehr gut bis man es gegen besseres Raidequip in SSC/Tk austauschen kann.

Achja und iiiiiiiihhhhhhh welfareepics! Andere sollen genauso lange heroes abfarmen gehen bis sie brauchbares Pre-Karaequip haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jarwa (2. Februar 2008)

ich weiss warum man noch in inis gehen soll und mit wipes rechnen muss oder das nicht genau das item droppt was man haben will. der spaß am spiel!

omg verdammt viele spieler vergessen den in wow....


----------



## Twofaceoo (2. Februar 2008)

achja ich erinner mich noch daran als man mit t0,5 noch ein Gott war...
Und als man sein erstes epic aus mc bekommen hat war weihnachten...
lila equip ist einfach nur noch standard für jeden 70 mit playtime auf 70 >1 std....
echt erbährmlich

mfg


----------



## Slayv (2. Februar 2008)

Es ist ja klar gewesen, dass irgenwann was  kommen wird, aber wie hier schon viele sagen für kara kannst du, wenn du ne tollerante gilde hast mit pvp equip mit, aber wenn es dann an die grossen inis geht, kannst du nie mit, ausser ihr hab es auf farmstatus, aber was nützt dir als heiler oder dd 450 abhärtung und 12k hp, wenn dir dafür als shadow zB bis zu 500 spell dmg fehlen? oder trefferwertung? nix überhaupt nix. dann fehlt dem ganzen raid der schaden. also pvp items sind für grosse inis überhaupt kein thema.

MfG slayv


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Februar 2008)

lasst doch season 4 erstmal kommen. wer bis dahin nich kara clear hat, hat so die chance vlt noch etwas content als dd zu erleben. heiler und tanks haben davon ja nix. -> t4 weiter nötig


----------



## Tal (2. Februar 2008)

Hi also ich kann nur dazu sagen das PvE und PvP equip nicht verglichen werden kann. Ich habe mit meinem Schurken die Gladi-Schwerter und sonst rüssi aus inis. Letztens war ich dann mit nem Komplett-Gladi Schurken in ner ini ... ja is nicht die perfekte kombination gewesen aber egal ... und obwohl meine Waffen das einzige Epische sind hab ich mehr Dmg gemacht als er weil, so denke ich, ich Trefferwertung auf Klamoten hab und dementsprechend auch öfters treffe also so nen PvP-Char. 

Gruss Tal

Die Sig ist nicht aktuell, nichtd as komsiche posts bezüglichmeines lvl`s kommen^^


----------



## Heydu (6. Februar 2008)

Larsson81 schrieb:


> Die Diskussion ist sowas von Sinnfrei hier und wurde schon in diversen Ausartungen in offiziellen, inoffiziellen und Gildenforen geführt mit dem Ergebnis, dass es kein Ergebnis gibt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




*klatscht* respekt
endlich mal wer, der/die die meinung von nicht epicgeilen spielern vertritt. danke, danke vielen dank!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zermeran (6. Februar 2008)

DANN MACH DOCH VERDAMMTNOCHMAL EINFACH PVP!!!!!

HASTE DEINE DOOFEN REPKOSTEN GESPART, HAST DEINE TOLLEN ITEMS UND KANNST AUFHÖREN, IN DEN FOREN RUMZUFLENNEN!!!

ODER NOCH BESSER:


HÖR DOCH EINFACH AUF MIT WOW!!!!!


Am Anfang hab ich auch immer noch gedacht, oh man, jetzt muss man doch nicht schon wieder flamen, aber wenn man hier jeden Tag reinschaut, und sehen muss, WIE DUMM UND FAUL doch manche Menschen sein können, oder das sie wegen jedem scheiss rumflennen, geht einem das tierrisch auf den Sack!!!


----------



## Hamstax (9. April 2008)

ach ja passend zu nahezu jedem thread dieses forums




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manuel82b (16. April 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Seinen Post direkt mit einem solchen Satz einzuleiten ist argumentativ nicht sonderlich sinnvoll.
> Jeder der nicht Deine Meinung teilt könnte sich unweigerlich beleidigt fühlen und somit alle Argumente, die vielleicht nachfolgen instinktiv abblocken.
> 
> 
> ...



Das Problem daran ist, das man in WOW einfach ein nichts ist wenn man schlechtes Equip hat. Ohne gutes Equip wird man mittlerweile nicht mal mehr in 5er Heroic inis mitgenommen.

Ich finde, in einem Spiel das Geld kostet sollte jeder die Chance haben das gleiche Equip zu bekommen ob nun Vielspieler oder Gelegenheitsspieler.


----------



## Darantar (16. April 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> leider sind ca. 80% der wow-spieler berufstätig oder habe eine familie oder ein rl.
> 
> für gelegenheitsspieler und die, die nicht süchtig nach wow sind, so wie du, und nicht 24/7 spielen können, für die ist es super und hällt die leute bei laune. diese 80% haben es nämlich schwer in ein raid zu kommen, welches nach kara + geht, da sie nicht so oft können und daher ist das pvp eine super gelegenheit, das equipment zu bereichern.
> 
> ...




Bei sowas kommts mir echt hoch
Wieso muß man , wenn man raidet immer gleich arbeitslos sein und kein RL haben ?
Ich arbeite im Schichtdienst , drei Schichten , sieben Tage die Woche und gehöre also mit zu den von Dir beschriebenen 80%
Allein aus dem Grund sollte ich Deiner Aussage nicht raiden können bzw es schwer haben , in einen Raid zu kommen 
Allerdings spiel ich immo im (momentanen) Endgame Contest mit 
Soll heißen MH clear , BT 5 down
Sicherlich sind bei uns im Raid auch einige Studenten und Schüler , doch die meisten sind ganz "normal" berufstätige Leute , die einfach nur den Ehrgeiz haben , weiter zu kommen als in 5er Inis rumzudümpeln , was auch recht gut klappt
Und Deine Flames hab ich ausm quote mal rausgenommen , sowas kann man sich nämlich sparen

Aloha


----------



## Annovella (16. April 2008)

Ich gehe mal von einem glücklichen Run aus:

DD-> Gerade 70 geworden->

PvE: geht 1x Kara und bekommt von jedem Boss 1-2 epische items aus Kara(markenfarmraid und so)
Fazit: 2-5 Stunden arbeit und nahezu-fast full episch

PvP: Muss pro Item im schnitt 14k Ehre farmen
Fazit: Kann mehr oder auch weniger Arbeit sein



Gesammtes Fazit: WEIN nicht rumm, wenns dir nich gefällt spiel halt n anderes Spiel, niemand zwingt dich WoW zu zocken... man oh man.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GiNk (16. April 2008)

der off warri der s2 t4 für pve vorzieht, ist ein noob. 

lol son müll hab ich nochniue gehört ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. April 2008)

s3 ist vom dps her auf t4 niveau, ganz zu schweigen vom fehlenden hit.
der raidleiter der nen full s2 dd einpackt, der hat ziemlich wenig ahnung vom spiel.


----------



## Shrukan (16. April 2008)

Ich sag es bestimmt zum x'ten mal:
Trennt PvE von PvP!

wie B1ubb am Anfang schon gesagt hat, nen Off Warri mit PvP-Equip macht nie so viel Schaden wie ein PvE Warri.

Sollen die anderen doch PvP machen!
Ich wette keiner von denen weiß wie es sich anfühlt nach langem Rumprobieren mal nen Boss umzuhauen wie Kael, Archimonde, Illidan und die ganzen anderen Bosse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man im Ts schreibt: Jaaaaaaaaaa! Juhuuuuuuuu endlich isser down!
Das kennt keiner von den PvP-Freaks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oh... schon wieder ein BG gewonnen...
oooh... wieder ein Team besiegt...

boah toll ^^ 
ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich versuche rüberzubringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heavy-metal (16. April 2008)

Ja, wenn man nen Raidleiter hat der sich gut auskennt wird der PvE  Equipte mitgenommen, niemals der PvP DD.
S4 ist das T5/T6 für PvP.
Und der Pve DD hat noch den Vorteil das er sich viel besser bei den einzelnen Bossen auskennt.
Der PvP DD wird erstmal bei jedem Boss fragen was er machen soll.
Das hält den Raid (ein bisschen) auf - OK. aber wenn er für jeden Boss ne Erklärung dauert kann sich das schonmal nen bisschen hochrechnen, blödes Beispiel, aber ein Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Cytus (16. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> das ist blödsinn
> 
> was soll es für auswirkungen haben ?
> wenn du nen guten raidleader hast - wird er niemals einen pvp char mitnehmen in den raid
> ...



du hast anscheinend noch keinen ordentlich kompletten s3 krieger spielen sehen, einer der versteht seinen Krieger zu spielen haut einen damage raus das mancher pve krieger mit der kinnlade beim untermieter hängt...

kenne selber einen und dieser hat dem tank mit autoschlag die aggro geklaut...richtige skillung und ordentliche spielweise und das funzt schon...

sehe es ein das ein kompletter pvp spieler nichts in nem raid verloren hat aber wer seinen char spielen kann schafft auch mit diesem setteilen schaden zu machen und dazu sind die ersten bosse in ssc, hyjal und bt ja nun wahrlich nicht mehr der kracher...


----------



## MihAmb (18. Juni 2008)

-dekagepe- schrieb:


> soll ja leute geben, die sich mühsam das s1 zusammentragen, um überhaupt ansatzweise raisfähiges equip zu haben...(leute mit rl>wow, z.bsp.)
> 
> oder wer nimmt nen grün/blau ausstaffierten grade-70-geworden-und-frisch-vom-lvln-gekommenen mit auf nen raid?




dafür sind ja die normalen und heroischen instanzen gedacht, um dort blaues und (für den anfang) passables epic equip zu sammeln, dann ahlt kara, gruul, maggi und dann die "großen" 25er... 

und pvp equip als raidfähig zu bezeichnen is ja wol mal roflmao... fängt schon bei nem ganz einfachen beispiel an: hitcap!! in nem raid geht zum dmg machen NIX über hit/spellhit, was du auf diesem pvp crap null finden wirst... also an alle raidleader, die pvp equippte chars aufstellen: hängt den job an den nagel


----------



## summoner777 (18. Juni 2008)

MH...mh.... 

Also, was soll ich dazu sagen? 

Fakt ist doch, ein neu-70er der noch keinen Raid und keine HCs gesehen hat.... kann gegen S1 never ever anstinken.

Was sindn so die besten 2H Waffen für Lv 70, die man durch Qs oder vlt. Slabby etc. bekommt? Die kratzen grade so an den 100dps... 


Und immer dieses Hit-Cap Gerede^^ nicht jeder hat son Cap wie n Hexer Schurke oder Fury. Ich denke da mal an Vergelter und Shadows z.B. 

Wenn du da z.B. das Seher Trinket (32 Hit) nimmst als Shadow und in S1 bzw. jetzt S2 Hit Sockelst ist das kein Prob. Vllt. auch weil man für Kara definitiv nicht am Cap sein muss. 

Ich spreche aus Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine Hexe war 1st Run Kara mit 3 S1 Teilen (Affli) und war in den Boss-Fights problemlos oben dabei. Klar fahr ich mittlerweile mit Hit-Cap, Kara und Marken EQ (und ein paar Teilen aus ZA/SSC) wesentlich mehr Dmg, aber für Kara nja...


Ich erinnere mich an einen neuen 70er Tank, der schön den Guide für Tanks befolgt hat und kam dann auf unbuffed 11,5k Life, ~510Def und 12k Rüssi. Ich konnte in Horics kaum was reissen (um genau zu sein eig nur Slavepens) und einmal wurd ich dann tatsächlich Kara mitgenommen trotz nur Full Blau - und wurd von Attumen umgeknüppelt. Bei Moroes war NIX aber auch nicht annähernd mit 2. im Aggro sein. 


Ich hab ja nix gegen die tollen PVP Sets, aber ich finde da sollte Blizz schon etwas differenzieren... 

DDs können - für Kara wohl gemerkt, ich rede nicht von SSC - ohne PRobs mit Full S1 gut DPS fahren.

Heiler können i.d.R. nur ein paar Teile wirklich brauchen, da einfach oft Manareg oder sonstwas fehlt, weil so viel Ausdauer drauf is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tanks...ja... Palatank kann den S2 Kolben nehmen, Krieger vlt. den Schild. Toll. Okay. 


Das Problem ist doch, erstmal in einen Raid (normaler Weise Kara) zu kommen - und da habens DD's mit S1/S2 wesentlich leichter als ein Tank oder Healer. Und ist ja nicht so, dass die S X Leute in Kara nicht ihr PvE EQ für SSC/TK abstauben können. 

So far


----------



## Gothikor (18. Juni 2008)

Also ich finde das gut das es immer wieder neue PVP Items für Ehre gibt.

Es loht sich schon auch raiden zu gehen, zB als Verzauberer da man durch das entzaubern der T-Sets und Random Epics aus den Instanzen beim Addon dann gute verzauberer Mats hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich selbst hole mir immer in 1 oder 2 Wochen wenn ich die Zeit mal habe das neuere PVP Set + Waffen und geniesse WoW, mache nur das worauf ich Lust habe.

Sehe genug Leute die immer und immer wieder die Instanzen Raiden und Dailys machen ohne das diese wirklich Spass an dem haben was sie tun nur um irgend ein Item zu ergattern oder haufenweise Gold zum farmen, bis es diese nicht mehr freut und dann mit in einem WoW-Abschiedspost im Forum oder dergleichen schreiben. "Ich habe keine Zeit mehr für WoW, darum höre ich auf, der Spass ging verloren" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...
Da spiele ich lieber weniger, mache nur das worauf ich Lust habe und hole mir zB S2 durch BG´s die mir auch Spass machen (ist tatsächlich so, ich spiele echt gern BG´s, vor allem Alterac 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) so bekomme ich gutes Equipment für Ehre durch das was mir Spass macht und im open PVP zB Halaa bekommen die T-Equipten die viel mehr Zeit investrieren oft trotzdem eins auf die Mütze weil diese oft 0 Abhärtung haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Blizzard weiss eben welche Leute Ihnen das Geld bringen und legen das Game auch für diese aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

lg

Gothikor


----------



## DieSchachtel (18. Juni 2008)

So jetz mal mein Senf zu der sache:


Ich spiel noch net lange und hab auch net viel Content gesehen, aber eins kann ich mit sicherheit sagen:

"Wer zu schnell rennt, fällt eher auf die fresse".

Was will ich damit sagen? Wer zu OFT Spielt, dem wird es eher langweilig, das sind die 20% der Spieler die mit ihrem Mega Imba char vor SW oder IF stehen und angeben was für tolle sachen sie haben. Und eher sie es sehen, stehen sie 2std. in einer Stadt, kruschen in ihrer Bank und taschen rum, loggen sich dann aus und sagen, "jeah ich habe heute mal wieder WoW gezockt". 
Ich finde es gut das Blizzard das Spiel für Gelegenheitsspieler ausrichtet. Und das will ich damit sagen. Die Leute die jetzt von WoW gehen oder sonst wo hinlatschen die sind einfach zu schnell gerannt und dann auf die fresse geflogen. Mann muss das Spiel genießen, sich darauf Konzentrieren, dann sieht man auch sein Content und bekommt seine Traumitems. Außerdem ist ja immer noch der Sammeltrieb auf legenderies vorhanden was wenigstens für manche total Imba leute einen anreiz zum spielen gibt. 
Das mit dem pvp leicht Epics zu ergattern sind ist wol war aber das ist es um gelegenheitsspieler auch Epics zu bieten. Wer in höheren inis zurecht kommen will, wird wol Tier Sets sammeln müssen. Denn ein S3 wird dir nichts mehr in BT, hyal oder Sunwell nutzen. S1 und kara ist ok. Ein guter einstieg für hohe Instanzen. Der Rest der pvp sachen trägt, soll sie behalten und sich net früher oder später wundern, warum er nit in Inis mitgenommen wird, wenn er schon alle Sets im pvp gesammelt hat und besseres nur in Inis fällt. 
Daws Spiel entwickelt sich nunmal anders weiter als es manche Veteranen gewohnt sind, da ja auch viele Mitarbeiter von Blizzard gegangen sind, die damals an der Urversion von WoW werkelten. Das macht schon was aus. 

In diesem Sinne,


eure Schachtel




PS: Diablo3 wird niemals erscheinen!! NIEMALS!


----------



## Michi- (18. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> Zitat: Auf meinem Realm ist die entwicklung in Richtung PVP bereits im vollem Gange und ich habe mit mehreren Leute gesprochen die jetzt vomm High-End-Raiden auf PVP umsatteln, weil sie PVE nicht mehr als lohnenswert erarchten.
> 
> 
> du hast dir deine frage doch schon selber beantwortet und wenn du nun 1und 1 zusammen zählst, dann kommt natürlich nicht 11 raus, obwohl bei dir pupärtierender egoist, ich das wohl annehme!
> ...




ALso dieses gelegenheitsspieler argument is doch völliger schwachsinn. Ich arbeite auch von 07:00-19:00 und habe trotzdem 5/8 t6 obwohl ich wenns hin kommt vielleicht 2-3h spiele am tag. Wenn ihr das nicht hin bekommt liegts einfach nur da dran das ihr zu wenig zkill habt zum raiden und einfach alles haben wollt ohne etwas dafür zu tun.


----------



## QcK (18. Juni 2008)

Zeig mir einen Raid, wo jemand Eye oder gar Hyjal mitgenommen wird, wenn er Arena Sachen trägt... Ich würde als Raid-leader so einen nicht mals SSC oder Mag mitnehmen...

Zimlicher unsinn was du sagst... es ist viel gewichtiger dafür, dass man keine vernünftigen Hero gruppen mehr bekommt, weil hero fast nur noch die leute gehen, die arena sachen haben, aber in raids nicht mitgenommen werden...


----------



## Numbuk (18. Juni 2008)

Hallo

ich weis ja nicht was diese threads immer sollen.


Wenn einer gerne PVP zockt soll er sich eben das ehre und arena zeug holen.



wer raiden will soll nicht immer rumjammern das das Arena epic so easy zu haben ist.


Dann besorgt es euch doch selber und jammer nicht rum.


ich find es persönlich super das es das Arena gear gibt.



grüsse


----------



## Freshman123 (18. Juni 2008)

Ich denke viele regen sich einfach unnötig auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wir ( die PvE und die PvP'ler ) sollten einfach in Ruhe nebeneinander leben, so wie wir es eh tun...

Ich meine, es ist doch so.... Ich bin einer dieser Typen, die Arbeiten, und 3-5 Abende die Woche
spielen, wenn ich nicht gerade Zeit mit meiner Frau verbringe.

Die Zeit, die ich im Spiel verbringe, die bin ich auch im TS und unterhalte mich mit
Spielern aus meiner Gilde. Ich denke, wir spielen ein ganz anderes WoW als die, die
Items für Ehre farmen gehen.

Wir stellen uns selbst gruppen mit unseren Twinks zusammen, und nehmen nur selten
PvP spieler mit. 

Wenn jemand einen neuen 70er hat, dann wird er 1-3 mal durch Kara gezogen, und dann ist
er Voll Episch. Das dauert in der Regel 3-4 Stunden pro Woche, dann haben wir wieder einen 
fertigen Twink. 

Am wochenede machen wir zum Spaß Gruul und holen unseren Twinks die restlichen T4 Teile!

Dieses tun wir alles, ohne groß etwas von dem PvP Ehre Farmern mitzubekommen....


Ich weiß nicht, warum man sich drüber aufregen sollte, denn im Grunde genommen haben 
wir Raider garnichts mit den PvP'lern zu tun, außer das manche sich aufregen...


Des weiteren bin ich der Meinung, dass niemand nur durch PvP auch nur ein annähernd gutes
Equip farmen kann, wie wir mit unseren Mains, jedenfalls was PvE angeht, denn PvP interessiert
die meisten von uns eh nicht... ( außer die PvP Waffen für die Melee twinks )


Also regt euch nicht auf, denn wir brauchen die PvP Arena 1 Spieler ( 12€ Monat ), und Sie brauchen
uns, damit es überhaupt PvP S1 für Ehre gibt ( Itemlvel anstieg durch PvE ). Würden wir PvE'ler keine
Items farmen, so würde kein S1 oder S2 für Ehre kommen, und ohne die 12€ im Monat durch all die PvP S1 
Spieler würden wir keine Raidinstanzen haben!

Ich finde es gut wie es ist, und ich finde, dass auch die, die nicht soviel Zeit wie ich in das Spiel stecken
Ihre Items bekommen sollen... nicht die gleichen wie ich, aber Sie sollen welche bekommen.... von mir aus
auch Markenbelohnungen, die besser sind als mein T5!

So Far...


Amagus


----------



## Baloron (18. Juni 2008)

Mit jeder Saison des gleiche gesülze...will hier gar ned viel zu sagen....ausser ob du vielleicht schon mal den Zusammenhang von +Hit und dem Dmg nachgedacht hast und was die für nen DD mit PvP-Gear bedeutet?


----------



## Riane (18. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mir mal nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, da 90% eh nur Flames und Whines sind. Deshalb schon mal eine Entschuldigung im vorraus, wenn ich hier ein paar wiederhole.
Alle die hier also rum whinen, warum es Blizzard Casuals so einfach macht, haben immer noch nicht begriffen, was Blizzard vor hat.
Es ist ganz einfach. Da ja schon bald das neue Addon raus kommt, will es Blizzard halt denen ermöglichen- die bisher den Endcontent noch nicht gesehen haben, ihn zu erforschen. Es ist ja logisch, dass danach kein einziger Mensch mehr (oder Spieler) die Instanzen in der Scherbenwelt Raiden wird, da sich dann alle auf die neuen Instanzen konzentrieren werden. 
Ich find das ein nobler Zug von Blizzard. Und das mein ich ernst. Wir bezahlen alle gleich viel für das Spiel, also sollten die, denen die Zeit fehlt, auch alles sehen dürfen. Gleichberechtigung ftw!
Also hört bitte auf, hier rumzuheulen. Denn schon bald dürft ihr mit den 80er Epixx wieder in den Haupstädten rumprollen. Viel spass dabei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüssle


----------



## Mystic Wolf (18. Juni 2008)

Ich kann dem nur zustimmen.
In den höheren Raids ab Eye oder SSC sind die PvP Sets nutzlos.

Es geht ja schon bei der fehlenden Trefferwertung oder der Fehlenden Verteidigungswertung los, 
was dann doch schon einiges ausmacht.

Bin auch PvE equipt und mit einer Trefferwertung von 315 liege ich momentan bei einer MissChance von 1,3%.
Mein PvP Kolege mit seinem PVP Equip hat hingegen eine MissChance von 20%, was sich schon deutlich auf den Schaden auswirkt.

Genauso ist das auch beim Tank, der sollte auch versuchen seine Verteidigungswertung auf 490 zu bringen, 
was mit dem PvP Set einfach nicht zu schaffen ist.

Aus diesem Grund wird es auch sehr schwer werden mit PvP Set in solche Raids zu kommen.


----------



## J4RUL3 (18. Juni 2008)

Tethys schrieb:


> Sry aber das ist gequirlte *****.
> 
> Es ist nunmal so das das Arenaset (auch jetzt schon Set1) einfach viel viel schneller zu erarbeiten ist als vergleichbares PVE Equip, und genau darin liegt das Problem. Jeder DD für den es ein einigermassen sinnvolles Arenaset gibt holt sich das komplette Set innerhalb von maximal 3 Wochen. Wenn man die Zeit rechnet die du in Inis verbringen musst um vergleichbares PVE Equip zu besorgen dauert das doch wohl etwas länger als 3 Wochen, eher Monate.
> 
> ...



Also für Gruul und Maggi braucht man 1-2 Stunden und für Kara 2-3... wo soll da ein großer Aufwand dahinter stecken? Selbst für t5 oder t6 muss man nicht mehr viel machen.


----------



## Alsiria (18. Juni 2008)

yo zum #1 theard post soweit mir bekannt ist wird man auch für die s3 waffe ab s4 ein 1800 perso rating benötigen

weiß nich obs schon wer gschrieben hat zu faul alles zu lesen greetz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J4RUL3 (18. Juni 2008)

Tethys schrieb:


> Sry aber das ist gequirlte *****.
> 
> Es ist nunmal so das das Arenaset (auch jetzt schon Set1) einfach viel viel schneller zu erarbeiten ist als vergleichbares PVE Equip, und genau darin liegt das Problem. Jeder DD für den es ein einigermassen sinnvolles Arenaset gibt holt sich das komplette Set innerhalb von maximal 3 Wochen. Wenn man die Zeit rechnet die du in Inis verbringen musst um vergleichbares PVE Equip zu besorgen dauert das doch wohl etwas länger als 3 Wochen, eher Monate.
> 
> ...



Also für Gruul und Maggi braucht man 1-2 Stunden und für Kara 2-3... wo soll da ein großer Aufwand dahinter stecken? Selbst für t5 oder t6 muss man nicht mehr viel machen.


----------



## hödr (18. Juni 2008)

hmm sind die meisten in diesem Forum neidisch das man sich S1 bald S2 für ehre kaufen kann?
Sind die meisten immer noch EPIC geil? (Ich habe ein EPIC das du  nicht hast!)

Sx Teile sind 1. bedingt nur PVE tauglich, sprich warum regen sich die PVEler auf, das sich Leute S1/S2 holen wenn sie eh nicht zum Raid mitgenommen werden?

Sry aber RUHE bitte.

Da ich selbst mit meine Main Char nur PVP betreibe finde ich es gut das S2 für ehre auf den Markt kommt.

Denken wir doch einmal aus der sicht eines neulings. Gehen wir davon aus das es S1 für ehre gibt (kein S2) und Arena Spieler können sich schon S4 kaufen.

Dann werden neulinge schon auf geringen wertungen auf fast full S3/1 bis 2 Teile S4 Gegner treffen. Hat man da mit S1 eine chance? Ich würde sagen die ist recht gering. Daher finde ich es gut das es einen maximalen unterschied von 2 S-Teilen gibt.

An die hardcore Arena Player die jetzt ggf. meinen müssen wieder zu jammern....  Wenn Ihr es nicht schafft mit euren full S3 Chars einen S1 Player zu killn dann L2P.


Und nochmals zum besseren Verständnis.

S2 / S4 wird keine Auswirkung auf PVE haben. Ggf. werden wieder mehr im BG spielen als zu Raiden, aber ich denke für eine bodenstämmige Gilde wird es keine Folgen haben.


Noch etwas aus eigener Erfahrung. 
Du meintest "Meiner Meinung nach macht es Blizz neuen Leuten viel zu einfach an Raidtaugliches-Eq(Kara+). zu kommen."... Hmm ich frag mich langsam warum ich dann ruf bei Fraktionen farme um besser PVE Items zu bekommen? Warum lass ich mir Items von einem Lederverarbeiter machen? Warum farm ich Gold für die Materialien die ich für die Herstellung benötige?




Gruß




BTW WIE OFT IN GOTTES NAMEN WOLLN WIR NOCH ÜBER PVE / PVP FOLGEN, UNTERSCHIEDE, SCHWIERIGKEIT etc. REDEN?


----------



## Nottingham - Nefarian (18. Juni 2008)

ich finde das mit dem pvp klamotten ok ... man muss nur meinen schurken ansehen ^^ aber der hat 6 Monate gebraucht um auf den stand zu kommen ... und ich wurde mit pvp skillung und hauptsächlich pvp equiped mit nach kara genommen und war trotzdem einer der dd-ler die weit oben waren ... 

aber umso höher man im content steigt um so schlechter wird das pvp zeugs ... da fehlt einfach die trefferwertung, es bringt einfach nichts wenn ich theoretisch 1.000 dps fahre aber nie treffe ;-)


----------



## Telgos (18. Juni 2008)

Übrigends, die These, dass man mit BG schneller an gutes Equip rankommt stimmt definitiv nicht. Einige Gilden nehmen nach Kara auch ein oder zwei wenig gut equipte Leute mit. Nach dem Run (also innerhalb von Stunden) haben diese Leute dann meistens 5-6 lila Items.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (18. Juni 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Hi, ich möchte das nur aus meiner Sicht, als gelegenheitsspieler,erklären wie ich das sehe:da ich berufstätig bin,verheiratet bin und ein kleines Kind habe und auch ein geregeltes RL habe, komme ich leider gar nicht dazu irgendwelche raids zu machen,weil sie einfach viel zu zeitintensiv sind...
> wenn jetzt blizz nicht die Möglichkeit von PVP-Belohnungen geschaffen hätte, würde ich noch mit hauptsächlich blauen Equip rumlaufen und praktisch von



mein char trägt das t6-set und der wird auch von leuten umgehauen die in 2 wochen ihr s1 gefarmt haben^^...aber ich bin auch raid geskillt muss ich dazu sagen und habe auch null abhärtung....naja...was solls...ich hatte mir ja nen pvp-server ausgesucht u da wird man von blizzard halt dazu gezwungen sich pvp-equip zu farmen, sonst muss man sich auch damit abfinden dass ein s1-er der in 2 wochen sein sein equip hat einen t6-er der ein jahr gebraucht hat um sich sein equip zu erraiden umgehauen wird...

und noch was zu dem herrn der dieses thema eröffnete, wenn du s2 mit ssc-, tk- equip vergleichst hast das spiel noch net ganz verstanden^^


----------



## Thoryia (18. Juni 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> mein char trägt das t6-set und der wird auch von leuten umgehauen die in 2 wochen ihr s1 gefarmt haben^^...aber ich bin auch raid geskillt muss ich dazu sagen und habe auch null abhärtung....naja...was solls...ich hatte mir ja nen pvp-server ausgesucht u da wird man von blizzard halt dazu gezwungen sich pvp-equip zu farmen, sonst muss man sich auch damit abfinden dass ein s1-er der in 2 wochen sein sein equip hat einen t6-er der ein jahr gebraucht hat um sich sein equip zu erraiden umgehauen wird...
> 
> und noch was zu dem herrn der dieses thema eröffnete, wenn du s2 mit ssc-, tk- equip vergleichst hast das spiel noch net ganz verstanden^^


Immer diese brutalsten Übertreibungen! Zeig mir einen der komplett S1 und vielleicht noch Verteidiger Zeug in 2 Wochen hat! Und dann sag mal welche Klasse das war, denn als *T6 WL* egal welcher Skillung sich von einem S1 umhauen zu lassen...da empfehle ich Dir geh mal Duelle üben. Das hat weniger mit dem Equip zu tun!


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (18. Juni 2008)

Telgos schrieb:


> Übrigends, die These, dass man mit BG schneller an gutes Equip rankommt stimmt definitiv nicht. Einige Gilden nehmen nach Kara auch ein oder zwei wenig gut equipte Leute mit. Nach dem Run (also innerhalb von Stunden) haben diese Leute dann meistens 5-6 lila Items.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja das stimmt wohl....aber das sind halt twinks und somit kannst du das nicht vergleichen....die twinks aus meiner gilde haben auch schon t5 equip ... wir haben mit den mains damals auch zahlreiche wipes durchgemacht und wir kennen alle bosse nun halt alle bosse, demnach kann man sich hier auf erfahrung berufen und demnach auch mit schlecht ausgestatteten die bosse legen....twinks sind immer schneller equiped als mains...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (18. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Immer diese brutalsten Übertreibungen! Zeig mir einen der komplett S1 und vielleicht noch Verteidiger Zeug in 2 Wochen hat! Und dann sag mal welche Klasse das war, denn als *T6 WL* egal welcher Skillung sich von einem S1 umhauen zu lassen...da empfehle ich Dir geh mal Duelle üben. Das hat weniger mit dem Equip zu tun!



nee...die skillung ist nicht egal....mit ner 0 / 21 / 40 skillung kann ich im pvp nicht viel machen...die skillung ist einfach nur auf max dps ausgelegt und für pvp absolut untauglich.....wenn ich umskillen würde würden einige kein land sehen...

...aber ich beschwere mich ja auch garnicht....ich schrieb dass man sich auf nem pvp server damit abfinden muss


----------



## Genli (18. Juni 2008)

Hmm, 

ich finde das Blizz das "Lila" einfach zu billig gemacht hat.

Wie wäre es denn wenn T4 halb Epic und halb blau wäre?
Wenn Karasachen alle noch und nur blau sind.

Auch sollte man eventuell das PvP-Set blau und ein bissi
abgeschwächt bringen und das Arena Set dann eben in 
Epischer Qualität. 

Wer in der Arena seine Teile verdient und das Set voll 
machen möchte ist damit Wochen beschäftigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ist 
das nicht gerade unfair wenn man dafür auch was bekommt.

Das S1 kann man bis auf die Waffen nicht im Raid nutzen,
zumindest hat ein Schurke mit ganzen 5% +hit im Raid 
wohl nur einen der unteren Plätze im DMG. Entbehrlich also.

Das S2 bietet aber bei manchen Klassen auch ein wenig 
Trefferwertung was es dann doch interessant macht. Zwar 
ist es nicht so gut wie T5 aber die Teile mit +hit sind auf 
jeden Fall besser als T4. 

Zum PvE ... offensichtlich ist eben nur ein kleiner Teil der
25iger bisher von dem grossteil der Spieler gesehen worden.
Oder gar als abgeschlossen zu betrachten. 

Die Mehrheit ist eben gerade in den T4-T5 Ini´s unterwegs
während die Elitegilden schon durch sind. Letzteres ist mir
aber egal ... ich gehöre zu denen die noch in dem T5 Bereich
wandeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Wir rennen nicht wir haben Spass und spielen. 

MFG
Genli

P.S. Der grösste Unterschied macht nicht das Set, es ist die Skillung
und vor allem anderen der Skill des Spielers. Ich sag nur Full S3 
mit 300 gemachten spielen 2er und 3er auf 1600ter Wertung -- OMG .


----------



## walker20 (18. Juni 2008)

> So wars ja früher beim Großmarschall-Set auch.


Jo, das war ganz großes Tennis früher, ne?
Ich hab damals mit dem alten Ehresystem mit den Leuten auf meinem Server in ner Stammgruppe gespielt, die die ersten Ränge belegt haben und von denen hatte keiner ein geregeltes Erwerbsleben. Auf Deutsch, die waren alle arbeitslos oder Schüler.
Ein sinnloseres PVP-System hat es wohl in keinem anderen Spiel jemals gegeben.
Gut, dass Blizzard das geändert hat und ich will so ein dämliches Abgestrampel auch nie wieder sehen in WoW.



> Wer in der Arena seine Teile verdient und das Set voll machen möchte ist damit Wochen beschäftigt


Jo, und ich bin in meinem Serverpool Monate damit beschäftigt mir die Arena-Sets für Ehre zu erarbeiten. Die Dauer ist extrem davon abhängig wie die PvP-Landschaft im eigenen Pool ausgeprägt ist und mit wem man zusammenspielt. Das kann man nicht einfach über einen Kamm scheren. Das ist ein Fehler in Blizzards PvP-System, aber die machen ja auch scheinbar keine Anstalten den auszumerzen.


----------



## Vatolocoporlomenos (18. Juni 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Hi, ich möchte das nur aus meiner Sicht, als gelegenheitsspieler,erklären wie ich das sehe:da ich berufstätig bin,verheiratet bin und ein kleines Kind habe und auch ein geregeltes RL habe, komme ich leider gar nicht dazu irgendwelche raids zu machen,weil sie einfach viel zu zeitintensiv sind...
> wenn jetzt blizz nicht die Möglichkeit von PVP-Belohnungen geschaffen hätte, würde ich noch mit hauptsächlich blauen Equip rumlaufen und praktisch von jedem Gegner, der mehr Zeit hat zu spielen, sofort umgenuked werden könnte...
> du kannst jetzt natürlich sagen Pech gehabt oder ist dann halt so,aber irgendwie muss man ja auch den Nichthardcorespielern gerecht werden.zumal Blizz ja auch an uns Geld verdienen will...
> auf der anderen Seite gebe ich dir recht, dass Belohnungen aus z.B. Festung der Stürme wesentlich höhere Werte aufweisen sollte als BG-Belohnungen,da die Leistungen die man im Raid aufbringen muss wesentlich intensiver sind als auf irgendeinem Schlachtfeld...
> zu einem Punkt muss ich auch noch was schreiben:75 k Ehre in 2 Wochen?????????das können auch nur die machen die rund um die Uhr zocken. ich hab für S1-Set 2 Monate lang BGs besucht.also mal ebenso im Vorbeigehen krieg ich die begehrten Rüstungsteile auch nicht...





Genau meine Meinung. Ich selbst spiel WoW wirklich sehr gerne, habe aber genau wie mein Vorredner echt nicht die Zeit WoW so intensiv zu spielen, wie es anscheinend für die meisten Gang und Gebe ist. Für 75k Ehre brauch ich bei meinem momentanen Spielaufwand mind. 3 Monate, was auch daran liegt, dass ich Spass an dem Spiel haben will, soll heißen, das Spiel macht mir in dem Moment keinen Spass mehr, wo ich ausschließlich, wann immer ich on gehe ins BG muss um Ehre zu bekommen. Mir gefällt der PvE Content wesentlich mehr und somit hab ich meistens nach kurzer Zeit einfach keine Lust mich zum x-ten Male auf nem BG rumzuschlagen. (Macht nebenbei bemerkt auch keinen Spass wenn man mit 100 Resi weniger innerhalb von 4 Schlägen weggekloppt wird). Und ja, es wird auch an meinem Skill liegen, woher soll er aber auch kommen, verglichen mit nem S2, S3 Char. 

Außerdem glaub ich nicht, dass ich jemals BT, MH oder vergleichbares raiden werde, weil ich mir einfach keinen festen Termin für's zocken nehmen kann. Ich spiel halt dann, wenn ich die Zeit dazu habe, aber ich kann net sagen, dass ich nächsten Samstag um Punkt 18:30 gereppt und mit dem entsprechenden Buff-Food versehen irgendwo rumstehe und warte bis es losgeht. Mal ehrlich, die Spieler, die pro Woche 3-4 feste Raidtermine haben, brauchen glaub ich keine Angst vor uns Gelegenheitsspielern zu haben, die sich mühsam (vom Zeitaufwand her) ihr PvP Equip zusammenfarmen. 

Ich würde mir an eurer Stelle nicht so viel Gedanken um den ganzen Kram machen. Für mich persönlich finde ich es 1000 mal interessanter nen full T4 Char zu sehen, als jemanden der full S3 rumläuft. Die Aufmerksamkeit von uns Gelegenheitsspielern habt ihr also schon sicher^^ ...und das ist ja schließlich auch etwas worum es in dem Spiel geht. Die Anerkennung zu bekommen, wenn man ein Teil trägt, dass es eben nicht über Punkte gibt. 


...so long....

Ich wünsch euch allen nen schönen Tag

Chris


----------



## Undeathjenna (18. Juni 2008)

sagt mal: gibt es eigentlich schon eine offizielle Aussage über die Preise? 
Bleiben die so wie bei den derzeitigen S1 Teile oder werden die neuen teurer? 
Wäre ja auch verständlich.

Zum Thema PVP Items im PVE Content: 
Ich will mir für meine Schami die S2 Spaltbeile und die S2 Hose holen. Ich spiele meine Schami allerdings fast immer solo zum farmen oder zu zweit mit ner Katze.
Raiden oder so würde ich damit nicht.
Für meine Druidin hol ich mir den S2 Kriegsstab denn der ist definitiv in allen belangen besser als Terroks Schattenstab den sie derzeit trägt und somit (wie ich finde) voll PVE tauglich.


----------



## Michi- (18. Juni 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, da 90% eh nur Flames und Whines sind. Deshalb schon mal eine Entschuldigung im vorraus, wenn ich hier ein paar wiederhole.
> Alle die hier also rum whinen, warum es Blizzard Casuals so einfach macht, haben immer noch nicht begriffen, was Blizzard vor hat.
> Es ist ganz einfach. Da ja schon bald das neue Addon raus kommt, will es Blizzard halt denen ermöglichen- die bisher den Endcontent noch nicht gesehen haben, ihn zu erforschen. Es ist ja logisch, dass danach kein einziger Mensch mehr (oder Spieler) die Instanzen in der Scherbenwelt Raiden wird, da sich dann alle auf die neuen Instanzen konzentrieren werden.
> Ich find das ein nobler Zug von Blizzard. Und das mein ich ernst. Wir bezahlen alle gleich viel für das Spiel, also sollten die, denen die Zeit fehlt, auch alles sehen dürfen. Gleichberechtigung ftw!
> ...




Das ist doch völliger schwachsinn. Nehmen wir ein mal ein Beispiel.  2 Leute kaufen sich ein auto, genau das gleiche um genau gleichviel €. EIner von beiden steckt mehr zeit rein um das auto herzurichten. Dere andere weniger. Der, der mehr zeit reinsteckt wird auch mehr belohnt da sein auto dann schöner ist. Wegen dem whined der der weniger zeit hat auch nicht die ganze zeit rum das der andere ein schöneres auto hat.

Und so ist es halt auch in wow der jenige der mehr zeit reinsteckt hat mehr davon. Und so sollte es auch bleiben find ich. Und die ganzen leute die hier die ganze zeit rumwhinen : "Ich bin casual also gebt mir gratis epics und ich will auch ohne was zu machen in alle raidinstanzen." finde ich überhaupt zum kotzen.

Meiner Meinung nach sollt Blizzard die ganzen pre's in bc wieder einführen. Das is doch ein witz dass man nicht mal mehr keal legen muss um nach hyal zu kommen.


----------



## Te-Rax (18. Juni 2008)

Season 4 wirkt sich keineswegs auf PvE aus. Du hast deine Gilde, und die sollten mit PvE equip antreten, sonst können sie zuhause bleiben. PvP für PvP - PvE für PvE.
Es ist dann auch klar das die Leute schnell full epic sind. Aber...na und? Epics waren früher deutlich schwerer zu ergattern, und heute ist es kein Problem mehr. Deshalb sollte man auch die Messlatte von PvP epics höher legen, sie sind halt keine Besonderheit mehr wie es zu T4/5 content zeiten waren. Den es ist wohl etwas anderes wenn man die S2 Brust hat, als die T5 Brust.


MfG


----------



## schrotz (18. Juni 2008)

ein S2 off-tank macht eindeutig weniger schaden als ein T4 off-tank, da auf S2 zwar eine menge ausdauer und auch krit drauf ist aber wichtige statts wie trefferwertung und AP fehlen. Als equip ergänzung sind aber die S2 sachen auf jeden fall zugebrauchen. ich denke blizz musste die S2 sachen für ehre einführen, da sonst pvp neueinsteiger keine chance mehr haben. als S1 einem S3/S4 gegenüberzustehen bedeutet den tod.


mfg schrotz


----------



## Fleischermeister (18. Juni 2008)

Also, ich hab mir zwar nur die Hälfte hier durchgelesen, werde wahrscheinlich das gleiche wie einige schreiben, aber ich sitzt mal wieder im Büro und hab langeweile.

Wer sich die ganze Sache mal nüchtern ansieht, merkt schnell das es für einige Klassen sehr wohl sinnvoll ist sich die S1 Sachen zu holen. Mit absoluter Ausnahme ist der Tank (Arschkarte) die einzige Klasse wo es wirklich keinen Sinn macht, bzw. spätestens in Kara die Erleuchtung kommt. Dennoch ist es möglich, wenn die S1 DD's und CC's aufpassen und den Tank unterstützen, bzw. die Sache rauszögern und weniger Dmg machen, geht !

Die Aussage, das ein guter Raidleader keinen S1/S2 equipten mitnehmen würde, ist ja wohl der allerletzte Blödsinn, als guter RL will man sich eine gute Truppe aufbauen (!) und warum sollte ein Spieler der sich S1 / S2 geholt hat sich nicht als guter Raidmember entpuppen ??? Klar sollte man langsam anfangen, nicht sofort in die Highend Dinger reingehen, das versteht sich aus meiner Sicht aber von selber. 

Das Problem ist nicht PVP und/oder PVE, das Problem ist der Neid und unsere egomanische Gemeinschaft in WoW, es beruhigt mich aber ungemein, das ich aus meiner Sicht sagen kann, es sind nicht alle so. In unser Gilde helfen wir anderen und wenn ein Krieger Items braucht aus bestimmten Ini´s um endlich sein S1 loszuwerden, dann gehen wir auch mit dem durch Kara, denn halt nicht als Tank sondern nur als DD und Items sammeln. Ein guter RL würde keine Leute mitnehmen die das nicht verstehen !

In dem Spiel geht es um das miteinander Spielen und nicht darum wer was oder warum hat oder nicht hat, natürlich ist das meine persöhnliche Meinung.


----------



## Teclador1982 (18. Juni 2008)

Mich stört an den ganzen PvP kram für Ehre hauptsächlich, das da wirklich 80% mit rumlaufen, und mich mit meinen warscheinlich härter erarbeiteten PvE sachen, umblasen. Ja Spiele auf nen PvP Server. Und wen jetzt alle mit S2 rumlaufen den sage ich mal gute nacht ^^


----------



## hödr (18. Juni 2008)

Teclador1982 schrieb:


> Mich stört an den ganzen PvP kram für Ehre hauptsächlich, das da wirklich 80% mit rumlaufen, und mich mit meinen warscheinlich härter erarbeiteten PvE sachen, umblasen. Ja Spiele auf nen PvP Server. Und wen jetzt alle mit S2 rumlaufen den sage ich mal gute nacht ^^




Tut mir leid ist auch richtig so....

Mit PVE Items kann man eben kein PVP betreiben und anders herum!!! WIE OFT N NOCH?

Warum sollten PVP Spieler in ihrem Bereich nicht anders gepusht werden als die Herrn PVEler?

PVP = Abhärtung, Leben
PVE = mehr SP, Hit, etc.

Sprich farm dir S1 dann kannst du das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Aber nicht wieder mimimimimi wein jammer heul schluchtz == kotz bei mir !

Gruß

ps. JEDER KANN SICH PVP ITEMS FARMEN auch DU


----------



## Teclador1982 (18. Juni 2008)

habe aber keine lust mir beim PvE machen (Questen) PvP sachen anzuziehen, ausserdem bin ich natürlich PvE geskillt -.- 

@ hödr

das war kein mimi, nur meine Meinung zu dem ganzen, bei flamer kriege ich das kotzen


----------



## Thoryia (18. Juni 2008)

Ich hab manchmal auch keine Lust bei Rot an der Ampel zu stehen. Nur wenn man da doch rüber geht, muss man eben mit der Konsequenz leben, zu sterben.

Ist exakt wie bei Dir, nur dramatischer. Du rennst eben zu Deiner Leiche und belebst Dich wieder. SO einfach, es zwingt Dich ja keiner mit S Zeug zu farmen, oder Dir S Zeug zu holen, oder gar auf einem PvP Server zu spielen. Lebe halt nur mit den Konsequenzen, mehr nicht.


----------



## hödr (18. Juni 2008)

Teclador1982 schrieb:


> habe aber keine lust mir beim PvE machen (Questen) PvP sachen anzuziehen, ausserdem bin ich natürlich PvE geskillt -.-
> 
> @ hödr
> 
> das war kein mimi, nur meine Meinung zu dem ganzen, bei flamer kriege ich das kotzen




Tja ich bekomme bei Leuten das Kotzen die immer das gleiche schreiben... 
Das Thema hat mitlerweile einen so langen Bart, dass es einfach nervt.

Jeder sollte doch über die Vor- und Nachteile seiner Items bescheid wissen.
Falls das nicht der Fall ist hör mit mit WOW auf. Danke


Sprich dein Beitrag war so wichtig / interesant wie der bekannte Reissack in China!


----------



## alexaner666 (18. Juni 2008)

> wenn du nen guten raidleader hast - wird er niemals einen pvp char mitnehmen in den raid
> weil er ganz einfach nichts taugt.


nein eigentlich nicht.
vergleiche doch mal die stats der pve und pvp sets.
die sind fast identisch und das bisschen abhärtung schadet doch nicht.


----------



## Teclador1982 (18. Juni 2008)

Also ich finde das traurig das man hier nichmal seine Meinung sagen kann ohne geflamet zu werden.

Und ich bleibe dabei. Mir gefällt es nicht das es S2 bald für Ehre gibt, aus den o.g. Gründen.


----------



## Thoryia (18. Juni 2008)

Und nun, was willst Du deswegen tun?


----------



## hödr (18. Juni 2008)

Teclador1982 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das traurig das man hier nichmal seine Meinung sagen kann ohne geflamet zu werden.
> 
> Und ich bleibe dabei. Mir gefällt es nicht das es S2 bald für Ehre gibt, aus den o.g. Gründen.




Sry ich glaub du verstehst mich net...

Dieses Thema hat einen sooooooo langen Bart; SuFu ftw
und ich kanns nimmer hören. 

Btw Ich bin son PVP Noob der genau DICH beim Questen tötet! (nicht becampt)


----------



## Alzaar (18. Juni 2008)

alexaner666 schrieb:


> nein eigentlich nicht.
> vergleiche doch mal die stats der pve und pvp sets.
> die sind fast identisch und das bisschen abhärtung schadet doch nicht.



Nein, ist so nicht richtig. Wie schon viele geschrieben haben, sind die Stats eben nicht vergleichbar, bzw. zeigen eben, dass PVP-Equip nix für PVE ist und umgekehrt. Abhärtung schadet nicht, nützt aber auch nix. Und die Stats, die Du im PVE brauchst, fehlen einfach. Trefferwertung bei DDlern z.B. Bitte nicht verwechseln mit Kritischer Trefferwertung. Ist was völlig anderes. Im PVE brauchst Du mehr Trefferwertung, im PVP ist krit. Trefferwertung wichtiger.

Ein anderes schönes Beispiel ist die PVP-Ausrüstung für Bäumchen - da ist natürlich viel mehr Ausdauer drauf, dafür keine Willenskraft. Die braucht ein Bäumchen aber im Raid. Ich spiele ein Bäumchen, gehe raiden und mache auch PVP - im Raid ziehe ich mein PVE-Equip an, z.B. T4-Zeug im Moment. In der Arena versuche ich mir grad das PVP-Zeug für PVP zu besorgen, weil mich meine T4-Sachen da nicht weiterbringen. Und die vor Kurzem erkämpften S3-Handschuhe ziehe ich beim Raiden wieder aus, weil die da halt "nix" bringen gegenüber den T4-Handschuhen. Willenskraft auf PVE-Items wichtig für PVE, Ausdauer auf PVP-Items, wichtig für PVP. Ist doch gar nicht so schwer ^^

Komisch, dass es so oft von so vielen begründet wird, warum PVP-Eq für PVP und PVE-Eq für PVE ist und trotzdem immer wieder die Diskussionen aufkommen.


----------



## Tk_Seppel (18. Juni 2008)

ich verstehe echt nich warum sich die casuals wieder aufregen das sie zu wenig zeit haben ok klar rl>vl aber man wird doch am tag 4 stunden für nen raid aufbringen können oder nicht ich habe auch ein geregeltes rl und gehe trotzdem raiden


so long


----------



## Teclador1982 (18. Juni 2008)

sowohl gegen das geflame noch gegen das kommende S2 für Ehre werde ich wohl nicht verhindern können. Aber darum gehts hier ja eigendlich auch nicht -.-

ich bitte alle die was gegen meine person oder was gegen meine Meinung habe, mir das bitte per PM zu sagen (oder es lassen) und nicht hier.


----------



## Undeathjenna (18. Juni 2008)

Undeathjenna schrieb:


> sagt mal: gibt es eigentlich schon eine offizielle Aussage über die Preise?
> Bleiben die so wie bei den derzeitigen S1 Teile oder werden die neuen teurer?
> Wäre ja auch verständlich.



Ich glaube ihr habt meine Frage überlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothikor (18. Juni 2008)

Tk_Seppel schrieb:


> ich verstehe echt nich warum sich die casuals wieder aufregen das sie zu wenig zeit haben ok klar rl>vl aber man wird doch am tag 4 stunden für nen raid aufbringen können oder nicht ich habe auch ein geregeltes rl und gehe trotzdem raiden
> 
> 
> so long



Es regen sich nicht die Causals auf sondern die PVE-"Hardcore Spieler" (Mehrzeitspieler übersetzt) die den Causals das PVP Zeug für Ehre nicht gönnen, nicht zuletzt deswegen weil die "Hardcore Spieler" zB beim Farmen von den Causals im PVP Zeug verdroschen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Oder anders gesagt, wir Causals liegen im Freibad oder sonstiges und haben ohne viel Aufwand auch sehr gutes Equipment das mit +Trefferwertung Sockelungen auch für die von den Causals besuchten Instanzen wie Kara ect. leicht ausreicht wo man wieder Marken bekommt für weiteres PVE Equipment.

lg

Gothikor


----------



## Ashaqun (18. Juni 2008)

Regt euch doch mal nicht auf. Es ist doch ganz logisch, warum Blizzard diesen Schritt gegangen ist; nämlich um die Leute länger bei der Stange zu halten. Ein komplettes s2 Set zu farmen dauert mal eine Zeit und da ist es nicht mit 1-2 Wochen getan, wie es der Fredsteller angegeben hat. Es geht doch schlichtweg darum Leuten neue Anreize zum Spielen zu geben. Wenn Blizz dies halt mit PvP Equip schafft, dann machen sie es auch. Wirkungsvoll ist das allemal, da kurz nach der Saison 3 die BGs voll waren. 
Ich persönlich finde es nicht unbedingt gut, da ich die s3 klamotten habe und sie damit quasi entwertet werden. Aber es ist auch kein Beinbruch. 
Überlegt es euch doch mal so: Spätestens zu Weihnachten kommt Wotlk. Bis dahin sind es noch ca. 6 Monate. Anstatt eure Zeit mit BGs zu verschwenden, spielt doch lieber noch einen Char auf 70. Das ist das wahre Kapital im Spiel. Mit Wotlk wird das S2 Set sowieso bedeutungslos. Euer neuer Char aber sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Alzaar (18. Juni 2008)

Ashaqun schrieb:


> Regt euch doch mal nicht auf.
> ...
> spielt doch lieber noch einen Char auf 70. Das ist das wahre Kapital im Spiel. Mit Wotlk wird das S2 Set sowieso bedeutungslos. Euer neuer Char aber sicherlich nicht.



/signed ^^


----------



## hödr (18. Juni 2008)

Tk_Seppel schrieb:


> ich verstehe echt nich warum sich die casuals wieder aufregen das sie zu wenig zeit haben ok klar rl>vl aber man wird doch am tag 4 stunden für nen raid aufbringen können oder nicht ich habe auch ein geregeltes rl und gehe trotzdem raiden
> 
> 
> so long



hmm Tk da kann ich dir ein Beispiel  geben, das auf mich zutrifft.
Ich möchte aber davor klar stellen, das ich nicht einer dieser Personen bin, der sich über die momentane Situation aufregt. Ich spiele gerne aus zeitlichen Gründen PVP und Arena (PVP schon vor BC). Ich war auch eine gewisse Zeit mit meinem Main Char raiden und habe es bis zum Ende von SSC geschafft. (Das dient nur zur Info und sollte bitte nicht als Angeberei verstanden werden; Danke)

Das hat alles wunderbar geklappt, bis ich festgestellt hatte, das ich zuviel WoW gespielt habe. Nach meiner "Erleuchtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" habe ich mir überlegt, was ich verändern könnte. Da kam mir leider nur das Raiden in den Sinn. Ich bin ein Spieler der nach der Arbeit online geht und dann gleich im BG verschwindet. Es kann vorkommen das ich nach dem 1. BG wieder offline gehe oder ggf. dies 2 Stunden betreibe und noch n bischen Gold farmen gehe. Würde ich Raiden gehen, könnte ich nich einfach mitten im Raid sagen:"So sry Jungs ich geh jetzt offline habe keine lust mehr auf WoW, bis Morgen"...

Ich hoffe das ist für dich verständlich genug geschrieben.

Gruß

btw. Ich möchte damit nur einen Grund aufzeigen warum nicht jeder PVE betreibt. Ich habe meine Entscheidung PVE aufzugeben nicht bereut.


----------



## Thoryia (18. Juni 2008)

Hödr, Du sprichst mir aus der Seele! GENAU das war der Grund warum ich kurz vor BC mit WoW aufgehört habe, die stressigen RAIDS, MC dann BWL, dann AQ, zwischen durch AQ 20 und ZG, farmen für den Raid usw. Man sieht das natürlich nicht so wenn man dabei ist man hat ja inGame viele Freunde, den super Zusammenhalt, die Gilde die voll hinter einem steht, alles macht Spass usw.

Wer aber mal da rauskommt aus dem magischen Teufelskreis erkennt: Wow, draussen fliegen Vögel, scheint die Sonne, gibts ECHTE Kumpels, nicht nur welche aus dem TS und erst die atemberauschende Grafik im RL!

Nach meinem Wiederanfang hab ich mich voll dem PvP verschrieben, denn genau wie Du sagst, da kann ich kommen und gehen wie es mir passt, und wenn ich keine Lust habe bin ich 2 Wochen ganz offline. Zeigt mir eine Raidgilde die da nix sagt oder macht.


----------



## Gothikor (18. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Hödr, Du sprichst mir aus der Seele! GENAU das war der Grund warum ich kurz vor BC mit WoW aufgehört habe, die stressigen RAIDS, MC dann BWL, dann AQ, zwischen durch AQ 20 und ZG, farmen für den Raid usw. Man sieht das natürlich nicht so wenn man dabei ist man hat ja inGame viele Freunde, den super Zusammenhalt, die Gilde die voll hinter einem steht, alles macht Spass usw.
> 
> Wer aber mal da rauskommt aus dem magischen Teufelskreis erkennt: Wow, draussen fliegen Vögel, scheint die Sonne, gibts ECHTE Kumpels, nicht nur welche aus dem TS und erst die atemberauschende Grafik im RL!
> 
> Nach meinem Wiederanfang hab ich mich voll dem PvP verschrieben, denn genau wie Du sagst, da kann ich kommen und gehen wie es mir passt, und wenn ich keine Lust habe bin ich 2 Wochen ganz offline. Zeigt mir eine Raidgilde die da nix sagt oder macht.



100% Signed genau mein reden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (18. Juni 2008)

Naja schön das drausen die vögel scheinen aber das heißt ja nicht das man nicht dorztdem raiden kann bzw das es andersrum nicht geht

mein ex hat immer freitags und samstags abend geraidet den rest der woche hatte er immer zeit für mich.... und es gab auch mal tage wo er denen gesagt hat das er lieber was mit mir macht und sie halt nen ersatz nehmen solln... Es kommt auch stark drauf an obs jetzt ne elite gilde oder ne normale raid gilde ist die sich hatl zeit lässt
...und die wo halt viel raiden wollen weil sie lieber mal Computer spielen sollens halt tun deswegen sind sie auch keine schlechten menschen....freizeit kann jeder eintellen wie er es will


----------



## Denewardtor (18. Juni 2008)

Gothikor schrieb:


> Es regen sich nicht die Causals auf sondern die PVE-"Hardcore Spieler" (Mehrzeitspieler übersetzt) die den Causals das PVP Zeug für Ehre nicht gönnen, nicht zuletzt deswegen weil die "Hardcore Spieler" zB beim Farmen von den Causals im PVP Zeug verdroschen werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du kannst keinen T6/SW Schurken mit deinem scheiß S2 kloppen, glaubs mir^^

edit: und alle anderen Klassen eigentluich auch nicht, es sei denn sie schlafen...

Abhärtung wird einfach überbewertet, Punkt.


----------



## yilmo (18. Juni 2008)

Wie gesagt,jedem das seine wer pvp machen will solls machen und sich fix die pvp sachen holen ,nur das ding ist ja das ALLE die pvp machen das gleiche anhaben.Da hat man doch eher Respekt vor einem der mit BT sachen rumläuft,oder mitnem ZA bären da man weiss das der sich eingesetzt hat und das es bei ihm nicht 1-2tage gedauert hat um sein eq. zusammen zu stellen also hf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jupiter (19. Juni 2008)

ich halte S1/2/3.... für Ehre auch für nicht so eine tolle Lösung. Ok es ist immer wieder lustig wenn beim Prinz ein Hunter mit Missdireckion pullen soll und dan 30 sec wartet und dann im TS so ganz verwundert frägt: "Warum hat Missdirecktion nicht funktioniert" und dan im /o steht: Hat er S1 an? Sicher oder xD

Ich meine generell wird bei uns in 25er (Magi/Gruul( keiner mit PVP Equipter mitgenommen wenn nicht einer mit D3 da steht, geschweige den SSC/FDS/MH/BT, aber sicher stellt es für viele eine gute Alterntive da vor allem für die, die nicht die Zeit für Inis haben (ja nicht mal für ne ini so was gibts (RL Opfer zb xD (nicht abwertend gemeint)), die einfach mal schnell AV machen und so auch an gutes Equip kommen ....

Allgemein denke ich hat Bliz nicht für die armen Twins eingeführt sondern für die Kundenneugewinnung (in weiten Sinne), sodass auch "Einzelkämfer" ohne große Probleme einene anreiz haben weiter zu spielen ...

So far
Gruß
Julian


----------



## Alùcárd1505 (19. Juni 2008)

Ich als Raidleader würde niemals nen PvP-char mit zu raiden nehmen...was briengen den einen die ganzen PvP boni´s im raid wo man andere viel besser gebrauchen kann...zum Beispiel *HIT* eines der wichtigsten Attribute...ohne dieses biste in ssc...fds and higher aufgeschmiessen....also briengt S4 nichts im raid...

Ich habe allerdings die Attribute von S4 net im kopf kann mir aber net vorstellen das dort HIT drauf ist...


----------



## mofsens (19. Juni 2008)

lol leute deswegen zu respektieren weil die in nem spiel weit vorankommen...ueberleg mal wer deine vorbilder sind ^^


----------



## Spineshank (19. Juni 2008)

da ich nicht das nachblubbern will was eh schon 100 leute vor mir gesagt haben, hier die kurzfassung (bin tank und daher hab ich auswahl recht in der gilde)

PVP Gear? nope, den will ich nicht.
PVP Specc? Nö, der soll Arena gehn.

Verständlich?

PVP in PVE is ein absolutes no go für mich und ich bin mit meinem denken nicht alleine ende

naja, und wenn manche glauben das PVP die erfüllug ist haben sie noch nie ein instanzen/raid event gesehn... allein schon deshalb muss man pve lieben. steigt mir jedes mal ne gänse haut auf ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## delyus (19. Juni 2008)

bstr schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> Ich dachte mich trifft ein Schlag als ich die News auf Buffed gelesen habe.
> Zwar war es offensichtlich, dass mit der nächsten Season neue Teile kommen werden und es die alten
> ...




you fail.

Schwerste Raidinstanz ist SWP ! Hyjal ist eigentlich Kinderkram, gehen schon Random hin.
PvP Waffen haben gute DPS, aber sonst eig. ziemlicher crap -> du kannst als Schmied o.Ä. schon gleichwertige Waffen machen, also kannst du dir theoretisch Gold bei Ebay kaufen, dich Powerleveln lassen etc und hast direk fullepic OHNE deinen Char wirklich einmal in action erlebt zu haben, dann lieber die S1 Gimps, die wenigstens wissen, was ihre Chars können (dmg machen / heilen / tanken / supporten).

Jemand, der schon auf SSC / TK Niveau ist, wird niemanden mitnehmen, der PvP Sets anhat, denn Crap bleibt Crap, die Waffen vllt. mehr aber auch nicht.

Du kannst am Tag, an dem du 70 bist schon fullepic rumrennen, also ist das 1-2 Wochen relativ hochgegriffen, bei uns nehmen die meistens nichtmals mehr die S1 Gimps mit nach Kara o.Ä., weils einfach Deppen sind, die weder wissen wie sie ihren DMG kontrollieren, noch ihren Char irgendwie spielen können, hauptsache FULLEPIC !!111 EINSELF
deswegen -> sinnloses rumgewhine - keke?


----------



## Genomchen (19. Juni 2008)

Also wie ihr alle rumredet, vonwegen s1 ist schneller erfarmt als jedes PVE taugliche Equip, etc. Freut euch doch einfach nur drüber, jeder für sich und gut ist. Oder freut euch nicht und behaltet es auch für euch.
Habt ihr schonmal daran gedacht, wie es war als noch kein S1 für Ehre da war? Als es S2 noch garned gab? Jaa, es gibt Leute die habe die Kara Pre gemacht und sich in deutlich schneller als drei Wochen über die ganz normalen Inis Equipt, Stichwort D3. Und mit diesem D3 sind diese Leute dann nach Kara gestapft und haben so ihre ersten Epics bekommen. Was ich sagen will ist, es waren keine S1 ITems nötig um Kara zu gehen. Man musste damals sein d3 Set haben oder vergleichbares und es hat gepasst. Nur was heute für Sachen kommen unter dem und dem Equip geht nix. Eben schon. Klar, wer nen Marken Speedrun will, der wird sich gut Eqipte mitnehmen. Und da muss ich sagen schau ich auch, dass keine PVP Equipten dabei sind. Aber wer nach Kara will, ist nicht gezwungen S1 oder Epics zu haben. Ein gepflegtes Equipment für die jeweilige Klasse (D3 oder vergleichbares) und Skill reichen völlig aus. Gönnt mal anderen was, ohne immer gleich wie andere schon sagten Neid zu empfinden. Ist ja schon krankhaft..-.-


----------



## Ataldor (19. Juni 2008)

PVP Equip für den PVE Content ist seit Beginn der Möglichkeit das S1 bzw demnächst das S2 für Ehre zu erwerben ein leidiges Thema! 

Ich selbst habe für meine Rogue die S1 Schwerter zusammengefarmt, aber im Endeffekt nur, weil in Kara kein vergleichbares Schwert dropt. Aber generell bringt einem ein PVP Set für Raid Contents herzlich wenig! 
Nen Kumpel hat es ausprobiert und mit seinem S1/2 Equip fährt er in Raids wesentlich weniger Dmg, als mit seinem PVE Equip, das noch das ein oder andere rare Item enthält! Es fehlt ihm beim PVP Set einfach an ausreichender Trefferwertung für Raidcontent!

Ein guter Raidleader würde eig auch nie einen Full S1/2 Char mitnehmen - trotzdem bis dato oft genug selbst erlebt. dass die Aggrokontrolle durch (un)kontrollierten Dmgoutput einfach in die Hose ging! Was bringen mir 2k +spelldmg, wenn ich nach 3-4 Crits dem Tank die Aggro klaue, weil ich nie gelernt hab auf Aggrometer zu achten?! Beim PVP muss ich nicht auf Aggro achten und haue alles raus was ich hab! Und dann wird wieder der Tank angeflamt, obwohl er vorher angesagt hat, a bisserl antanken lassen und auf Omen achten!! Und nur weil der PVP Mage meint, er müsse alles verbrennen, einen Crit nach dem anderen raushauen, nicht auf Omen achten und trotz Ansage im TS weiterballern, die Aggro ziehen, den Prinzen in der Entkräftenphase und anschließenden Schattennova in den Raid ziehen und erstmal die Hälfte auslöschen - da denk ich dann nur PVPler bleibt mit eurem Equip und eurer Spielweise beim PVP und überlasst denjenigen die sich ihre T-Sets erarbeiten die Raids, denn: PVP-Spielweise ist nicht gleich PVE-Spielweise! Und bevor das geflame wieder losgeht: Ja es gibt Leute die auch im PVP Equip raiden können, aber das, habe ich bis jetzt erlebt, ist oft die Ausnahme!!!

Nichts gegen diejenigen, die sich beides zusammenfarmen, aber meistens sind das dann auch diejenigen, die ihre Klasse komplett beherrschen und die Zeiten zwischen den Raids mit PVP überbrücken!

Naja, um es kurz zu machen PVP sollte PVP bleiben und darum sollen sich doch die frischen 70er ihr S1 Set anziehen, mit in die Raids würd ich sie trotz Fullepic net mitnehmen!


----------



## Reraiser (19. Juni 2008)

@ TE

Ich hatte vor n paar Tagen einen Thread namens: Ehre vs. Kara erstellt. 

Und daraus kam dass Ehrenitems einfach nicht gern gesehen sind in Raids. Da geht es halt net um die stats sondern um das Verhalten der Leute im Raid. Es tragen sicher nicht nur "Kiddys" S1 bzw dann S2 aber es wird halt davon ausgegangen. 

Als DD sind die Items natürlich sehr gut für "nicht Manaklassen" da einach null Manareg dauf ist. Für Off-Tanks oder Schurken sehr zu gebrauchen. Vor allem da genügend gelbe Sockel vorhanden sind um auf Trefferwertung zu gehen.

Die Stats sind auch sehr gut. Aber mal ehrlich. Bis jemand komplett S4 sein eigen nennt dauerts eh ne Zeit. Und wie ich damals schon geschrieben hab mit S1 taugs fürn Einstieg. Und für die größeren Raids glaub ich net selbst wenn die stats stimmen. Denn die Leuten haben einfach normal zu wenig Erfahrung. Die "reinen" Waffen des S4 Sets sind jedoch auch wieder sehr gut. Aber für die Mainhand musste auch erst mal die Wertung haben. 

Fazit: Es wird so bleiben wie es ist. Die Leute mit PvP Equip werden fürs PvE von den PvE'lern eh nicht mitgenommen. Egal ob se jetzt S1 tragen oder in n paar Wochen S4. Das zählt einfach net für den Content. 

Die Waffen werden aber dann bei Schurken oder Off-Warris dennoch gern gesehen. Insofern der Rest aus PvE Items besteht. 

Zu guter letzt. Das Zeug ist sicher gut, sogar sehr gut. Aber wenn man nicht mitgenommen wird auf Raids wird man nicht mitgenommen auf Raids. Für jeden der PvP sehr gerne macht und sonst nur farmt extrems empfehlenswert.

Gruß Reraiser


----------



## Crash_hunter (19. Juni 2008)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Also wie ihr alle rumredet, vonwegen s1 ist schneller erfarmt als jedes PVE taugliche Equip, etc. Freut euch doch einfach nur drüber, jeder für sich und gut ist. Oder freut euch nicht und behaltet es auch für euch.
> Habt ihr schonmal daran gedacht, wie es war als noch kein S1 für Ehre da war? Als es S2 noch garned gab? Jaa, es gibt Leute die habe die Kara Pre gemacht und sich in deutlich schneller als drei Wochen über die ganz normalen Inis Equipt, Stichwort D3. Und mit diesem D3 sind diese Leute dann nach Kara gestapft und haben so ihre ersten Epics bekommen. Was ich sagen will ist, es waren keine S1 ITems nötig um Kara zu gehen. Man musste damals sein d3 Set haben oder vergleichbares und es hat gepasst. Nur was heute für Sachen kommen unter dem und dem Equip geht nix. Eben schon. Klar, wer nen Marken Speedrun will, der wird sich gut Eqipte mitnehmen. Und da muss ich sagen schau ich auch, dass keine PVP Equipten dabei sind. Aber wer nach Kara will, ist nicht gezwungen S1 oder Epics zu haben. Ein gepflegtes Equipment für die jeweilige Klasse (D3 oder vergleichbares) und Skill reichen völlig aus. Gönnt mal anderen was, ohne immer gleich wie andere schon sagten Neid zu empfinden. Ist ja schon krankhaft..-.-



richtig! ich habe pvp und pve gear... mein pvp gear ist lila/blau mein pve lila/blau/GRÜN! ja ich habe noch grüne sachen und gehe kara... warum? richtig weil alle epics nicht über das grünen item gingen, also die ich bis jetzt gelootet hab^^. aber nur weil ich noch 3 grüne items hab werde ich net in manche heros mitgenommen! aber die s2 leute das is ok is ja lila-.- ich weiß wie man mobs in ner eisfalle hält. irreführung ist mir auch ein begriff, kenne hunter, die dat net so druf haben, aber  full epic sind-.-

na ja ist ansich schon alles gesagt... ist auch ansich alles wayne^^


----------



## Sin'dorei (19. Juni 2008)

Also ich kann das auch mal aus der Sicht einer Magiers erläutern...da ist nämlich das PvP zeug dem PvE karm^^ im PvE (asugenommen der waffen...wei schon oft gesagt wurde) weitaus unterlegen. Ich hab dann vll als Magier 11-12k HP aber nur 9k mana...nun was bringt mir die ganze HP, wenn ich oom bin? in diesem fall ist das gear auf kurze pvp Kämpfe ausgelegt, nicht aber auf lange bosskämpfe....also hat man dann vll seine tollen Epixxxx ui aber bringen tuts im pve nichts...wie da bei den anderen Klassen ist kann ich schwerlich beurteilen, weil es sich da anders mit enegrie/wut etc verhält.


----------



## Reraiser (19. Juni 2008)

Ich muss das jetzt mal schnell loswerden. Wenn Wotlk kommt erkennt man spätestens ab Lvl 77 eh nicht mehr wie man vorher gespielt hat. Warum? Lest euch die Infos durch oder schaut euch mal n paar Buffed Shows an.

Rein theoretisch kann man jetzt mit S1 rumrennen (taugt ja dicke für single play) und farmt sich dumm und deppert. 

Wenn Wotlk kommt ist jedem n Defftank mit lvl 80 lieber als n lvl 74 mit T6 (T7 soll erst mit Wotlk kommen). Und da das grüne zeugs mit lvl 80 besser ist als das lila zeugs das sich T6 nennt (die kommen mit dem 74 eh in die Raids net rein) nimmt keiner so jemand mit. Zählt eh für jede Klasse.

Und kurz mal zurück zu TBC und den anfängen (ich hab se lustigerweise net mal mitbekommen). Heute setzen alle voraus dass jeder min total episch PvE ist um nur alleine in Kara reinzukommen. Am Anfang ging man da mit nem "blauen" Raid rein. Nur checken das wohl zu wenige. Wenn heute nicht alles Lila ist kommt man auch net mal mehr in ne Hero-Gruppe. Andererseits heisst es man soll sich über Heros ausstatten. Tut mir Leid aber solche Leute sind sowas von sch... dämlich dass es nimmer weiter geht.


----------



## Vanevil (19. Juni 2008)

bstr schrieb:


> Seit wann benötige ich Tier-Set teile um Instanzen betreten zu können? oO
> Du wirst wenn du komplett S2 eq. bist ohne Probleme SSC/EYE gehen können.
> Das gilt natürlich nur fuer Klassen wie Mages, Hexer, Schurken etc..
> Natürlich darf der Kram dann nicht mit Abhärtung gesockelt sein...




Also den Raid möchte ich sehen der einen Schurken mit S2 in SSC mitnimmt also bitte denke bevor du schreibst !!


----------



## Reraiser (19. Juni 2008)

Sry. Falscher Button


----------



## the Huntress (19. Juni 2008)

Ich finde das gerade genau richtig das ich durch PvP vergleichbares Equip bekomme! Warum? Ich habe einfach nicht die Zeit und nicht die nerven Raiden zu gehen, diese Zeit ist vorbei. Ich konzentriere mich da lieber auf PvP denn WoW höre ich deswegen nicht erst auf da ich dieses Spiel gerne Spiele.

Du hast dich für PvE entschieden und im Gegensatz zu Früher, siehe Rangsystem, ist PvP nunmal nicht so zeitaufwendig. Dafür ist das Erfolgserlebnis mit 19 anderen Spielern Illidan zu killen schonmal größer als wenn du Spieler XY im BG XYzum 3ten mal tötest. Ich als PvPlerin beneide die Raider sogar dafür... Schonmal daran gedacht?

Das ist echt schlimm, den meisten gehts einfach nurnoch um Items....


----------



## Reraiser (19. Juni 2008)

bstr schrieb:


> s2 > t4...
> 
> s2 bald für ehre.. darum gehts hier eig die ganze zeit...
> 
> ...




Argh. Warum les ich den größten nonsens zuletzt. Beim Item-Lvl spielt auch die Abhärtung ne Rolle. Das bedeutet du kannst die komplette Abhärtung bei PvP items voll in die Tonne treten wennste manaunabhängiger DD bist. Die Abhärtung wird ins Itemlvl mit einberechnet. Das ist net vergleichbar mit PvE-Itemlvl xy zu PvP xy des gleichen Itemlvls.

Ich spiel noch net lang WoW. Aber das tut echt weh


----------



## Neolus (19. Juni 2008)

ach leute was gibt es denn zu streiten?

Es ist nunmal so das arena sets ein guter Einstieg für den pve Kontent sind! Da könnt ihr meckern wie ihr wollt.
Klar für Tanks nicht und das ist auch garnicht so schlimm. Klar müssen diese in inis gehen aber bei 99% aller lfg channel suche ist der tank der nachgefragte also wird es wohl nicht schwer sein als tank die inis schnell abzugrasen.
Beispiel: Tank hat in 1 woche 66 heromarken weil er immer schön 1 ini nach der nächsten abgegrast ist und angebote gibts ja bekanntlich genug. Und für heros muss man noch nicht mal zwingend krittimmun sein. Solange der Heiler aufpasst geht das (bin Heiler also aus eigener Erfahrung)

Klar ist das arena set nicht dafür da um Tempel raiden zu gehen und wer das damit vor hat muss sich auch nicht wundern ausgelacht zu werden, ABER lasst die Leute in ruhe die mit s1/s2 kara gehen. Ich bin froh wenn ich in randomgrp s1/s2 leute hab als diese grünequipten...

Und wer sagt das s1ler noobs sind und kein pve spielen können der tut mir leid! 95% der s1ler sind die 2. oder 3. twink. Die meisten können auch spielen. 
Klar gibts idioten die nich spielen können aber davon gibts auch t5 leute die von ihrer gilde aus freundschaft und arschkriecherei durchgeschlept werden.

Also habt euch alle lieb und lasst jeden sein spass haben. Wird sich eh nichts ändern weil ihr rumheult wegen s1/s2.
Und wer itemverfall nicht mag der sollte nach nem anderen spiel suchen..am besten singleplayer denn ein mmo entwickelt sich nunmal immer weiter und zwar in jedem mmo!!


----------



## Fredchen42 (19. Juni 2008)

Finde das mit dem S2 gegen Ehre eigentlich nich verkehrt, dann kann sone Raid-Heil-Schlampe wie ich vllt auch ma Arena machen ohne von dem ersten Offwarri oder Schurken direkt umgefetzt zu werden =)

Außerdem spielt man dieses Spiel ja auch weil es einem Spaß macht seinem Charakter neue Gegenstände zu besorgen, und wenn man nunmal nich die Zeit, oder Skill hat dafür Raiden zu gehen, dann sind immer wieder neue Items die man sich übers bg holn kann doch ganz nett, weil selbst wenn man nur ne Halbe stunde am tag spiel, irgendwann hat mans dann =)

mfG F42


----------



## Mitzy (19. Juni 2008)

Naja, allzu einfach auch nicht, finde ich. Außerdem- ich suche dauernd auf meinem Server mit meinem mage nach einer Kara Gruppe- finde allerdings nie eine weil sie nur intern raiden oder aber keine randoms wollen. Meine letzte Gilde hat sich, nach Inaktivität, aufgelöst. Nun sitze ich da, suche eine Gruppe und mach nebenbei PvP für PvP equip und später Arena- was gar nicht mal allzu einfach ist. Ich glaub ich zock nun seid Dezember dauernd PvP und hab gerade mal 70k Ehre (+ 100 ABzeichen von allen bgs). Ok, ich spiel nich massig und es dauert schonmal etwas (bis zu 5min) bei mir auf´m Server, bis ich in ein bg komme- und die Horde besteht leider aus vielen kleinen Heulern oder Leute die nur schnell loosen wollen...
Des weiteren denke ich mal, dass S2 bzw. allgemein PvP equip nich abgeschwächt werden sollte. Ansonsten haben wir das, was zu 60er Zeit da war. Die Leute mit (damals!) T1 und T2 haben einen recht schnell auseinander genommen. Man selber hat nur PvP und RP gemacht- sie nahmen einen trotzdem zackig auseinander. Klar, sie haben sich das equip erkämpft- aber damals waren PvEler im PvP überlegener als PvPler (und mit dieser MEinung stand ich damals schon nich alleine). Ich finde es selber sehr gut, dass ich mir S2 holen kann- vorallem weil ich dann eine Zusage für einen Kara Raid habe... Allerdings nur vielleicht, wenn sich bis dahin keiner meldet.

Und, soweit ich weiß bzw. gehört hab von einem Arbeitskollegen, soll in der neuen Saison auch auf die PvP Sachen (Also Schuhe, Gürtel, Armschiene- etc) eine Anforderung sein. Ich glaube für die Schuhe brauch man 1700 oder so- und da kommt ein normaler PvPler nich ran, wenn er sich gerade hochfarmt, was ich persönlich ziemlich blöd finde- aber nachvollziehbar (aber nur ein bisschen).


@Neolus: Du wirst lachen, aber wenn ich das sehe, dann werden bei uns oft DDler gesucht und keine Tanks oder Heiler (btw. hab einen Tank auf 70 und wenn ich suche kriege ich selten eine Gruppe. Und ja, ich kann tanken und habe nie irgendwas gehört von wegen ich kann nix als tank- wurde eher mal gelobt [ach das baut das ego auf *fg*]). Die meisten DDler machen PvP- und fehlen im PvE für Instanzen. Letztens wollte ich mit Freunden in eine Ini (Botanika war´s glaub ich- oder hdz2), wir haben fast 2 Stunden nach 2 DDlern gesucht- nix. Dann haben wir aufgegeben.


----------



## hunter2701 (19. Juni 2008)

bstr schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach macht es Blizz neuen Leuten viel zu einfach an Raidtaugliches-Eq(Kara+). zu kommen.
> Gewiss soll es nicht allzu lange dauern, aber ich finde es nicht gut, dass man nach 1-2 Wochen fast full Epic eq. sein wird und dann auch noch so gut das man eigentlich schon Maggi und andere Raid-Inis besuchen kann.
> Selbstverständlich kann sich kein Tank oder Healer so gutes PVE-Eq. über PVP besorgen.
> Doch wenn man sich dies aus der sicht eines DD's anschaut, siehts schon ganz anders aus.
> ...



und nun weisst du, warum soviele pvp machen!
weil kaum noch einer bock hat, mir irgendwelchen hansis sich in einer ini, in der er mind. 3-6 std. am tag ist, sich um EIN item prügeln will, weil zwei weitere es stylisch finden, es aber nicht gebrauchen kann oder weil einer dkp hat und der, der als ersatz mitgekommen ist, damit die anderen ihren spass haben, nicht würfeln darf.

sobald ich höre, mit dkp oder du musst in unsere gilde, dann war es das für mich, dann gehe ich mit meinen dd´s bzw. meinem heiler da nicht rein.
dann lieber hero mit netten anderen und wenigstens marken bekommen, damit man sich die ausrüstung später auch so holen kann.


----------



## Céraa (19. Juni 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> das ist blödsinn
> 
> was soll es für auswirkungen haben ?
> wenn du nen guten raidleader hast - wird er niemals einen pvp char mitnehmen in den raid
> ...



da muss ich b1ubb recht geben.
hab mir jetzt nich alle antworten durchgelesen, aber n pve-eq - sprich kara oder ähnliches  - ist besser als a2/s2 für pve. wofür brauch man als off-krieger bitte im pve abhärtung? da hab ich dann lieber 10, 20 oder 30 ap mehr.
den einzigen nachteil seh ich dadrin, das man sich relativ schnell ein set holen kann, das sehr cool aussieht.
aber probleme bringt s4 sicher nicht, weil es kann ja JEDER die sachen für ehre holen und das sogar ohne imba arena-team

mfg
céraa


----------



## Wohaaaa (19. Juni 2008)

Ich wollt ma wissen, warum viele davon reden, man könne in 2 wochen full epic sein?! Vollkommener blödsinn, außer ich spiele 24/7. dann hab ich aber auch in nem raid alles zusammen. full epic kostet ca 190.000 Ehre (ohne Schmuck) das will ich sehen, wie du das in 2 wochen hast!!!! wie gesagt, purer neid der pve´ler, denen wahrscheinlich gerade im raid was weggewürfelt wurde....


----------



## Churchak (19. Juni 2008)

mal vom rang ganz abgesehn den man haben mus um die s4 sich kaufen zu können *g* naja da der fred vorm krieg eröffnet wurde (naja fast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) kann man einige post eh ned so ernst nehmen (uh mal was neues *g*) ^^


----------



## delyus (19. Juni 2008)

Wohaaaa schrieb:


> Ich wollt ma wissen, warum viele davon reden, man könne in 2 wochen full epic sein?! Vollkommener blödsin, außer ich spiele 24/7. dann hab ich aber auch in nem raid alles zusammen. full epic kostet ca 190.000 Ehre (ohne Schmuck) das will ich sehen, wie du das in 2 wochen hast!!!! wie gesagt, purer neid der pve´ler, denen wahrscheinlich gerade im raid was weggewürfelt wurde....



Brust: 14500
Stulps: 10500
Helm: 14500
Hosen: 14500
Schulterz: 11250


Weaps
2h Weaps: 27000
MH Weaps: 18000
Caster / Heal0rweaps: 25200
Offhand: 9000
Wurfgedöns: 8000 


Kannst du rechnen?

Andere dumm anflamen und scheisse von sich geben, sei lieber ruhig wenn du nicht weisst wovon du redest.


----------



## Numbuk (19. Juni 2008)

delyus schrieb:


> Brust: 14500
> Stulps: 10500
> Helm: 14500
> Hosen: 14500
> ...






dir fehlt umhang halskette ringe schmuck 2x


mit epic schmuck 2x und 2x 1h bist WEIT über 200k ehre



also überdenke deine aussage


----------



## Tuzaker (19. Juni 2008)

delyus schrieb:


> Brust: 14500
> Stulps: 10500
> Helm: 14500
> Hosen: 14500
> ...





auch das ist noch ne menge ehre. ich habe jetz für 2 s1 waffen ca. 3 wochen gebraucht und davon ist eine auch noch ne wurfwaffe. in einem muß ich wohaaaa recht geben. wenn ich die zeit hätte, in 4 wochen full equipd s1 zu sein, hätte ich auch die zeit für nen raid. und die, die dem raid den rücken kehren sind ja die pve spieler, die eh viel zeit haben. 
wenn ich mich einlogge hab ich nun nicht das glück, dass 9 leute auf mich warten und sagen : schön das du da bist. haben ja nur 4 stunden auf dich gewartet. gehn wir?" also geht man 1-2 stunden bg um auch mal ein paar nette sachen zu tragen. und da braucht keiner angst haben, dass ich mit diesen sachen im raid auftauch, da ich wie gesagt nicht zeit zum raiden habe.


----------



## Thoryia (19. Juni 2008)

delyus schrieb:


> Brust: 14500
> Stulps: 10500
> Helm: 14500
> Hosen: 14500
> ...


Und weiter gehts:

Hals 15300
Gürtel 17850
Füsse 17850
Handgelenk 11794
Finger 15300
Fingerx2 11834
Rücken 7584

Insignie episch 40000
und zu guter letzt eventuell Kampfmeister Schmuck 30000.

NUN rechne mal selber Du ganz Schlauer...Zusammen OHNE Insignie oder Schmuck 187.112 Ehre, da lag er mit seinen geschätzten 190k sowas von richtig!

 Ich würd mal sagen, da hast Du Dir einen klassischen SELFOWN eingefangen. Andere mit "scheisse von sich geben" anflamen, aber im Rechnen selbst eine total Null sein.

Übrigens inklusive allem bist Du bei 257.112, also WEIT entfernt von mal eben in 2 Wochen erfarmt um mal auf die Ursprungsaussage zurück zu kommen!

Ps: Das hervorgehobene in Deinem Zitat empfehle ich Dir in nächster Zeit eher mal selber zu berücksichtigen.


----------



## Marrhoth (19. Juni 2008)

Hmmm...

mal wieder so ein dies und das gefällt mir nicht Thread, und ich habe doch mir doch mein Equipment so hart "erarbeitet"...

Leute das ganze Spiel besteht im Prinzip doch aus sog. Item Entwertung und das schon seit drei Jahren... wems nicht passt einfach aufhören. Die Topgilden hören jetzt gerade auf, weil Sie prinzipiell am Ende des Contents angelangt sind... alle anderen die jetzt anstatt S1 die Chance auf S2 Equipment haben... na und.... und wenn schon...wen interessiert das...

Angenommen du hälst dich ran und erfarmst jetzt in den den BGs dein S2 Equipment, ich schätze mal dauert so 3-4 Wochen manche mögen es auch schneller schaffen. D.h. ich spiele dann die nächsten 3-4 Wochen nur BGs (super Spielspass) und habe dann das volle S2 Set...und dann?

Dann könnte ich Arena gehen, wo mir wohl allerdings Leute begegnen werden die wahrscheinlich mit S3 und sogar neuen S4 rumlaufen...also kein so richtiger Vorteil für mich...

Du kannst in Inis gehen, sagen wir mal Kahrazan, in der Tat wird dir dann dein Equipment Level etwas helfen (S2 ist ja so ungefähr T5 Level), aber natürlich kommt es dann ja wohl doch noch auf Boss Taktiken an, sonst wirste auch mit S2 wippen, macht alles nur etwas leichter....

Prinzipell brauchste ausserdem immer etwas Equipment aus den Inis, oben wurde als sehr gutes Beispiel genannt das du als Jäger halt Trefferwertung brauchst, findest du auf keinem PvP Teil.

Ich habe in den drei Jahren seit dem ich Wow spiele (casual) inzwischen 3 70er Chars erspielt (Tank, Heiler, DD) wollte halt alle Rollen mal ausprobieren, jeder ist so t4/t5 equipt und hat meistens immer so 2-3 PvP Teile als Ergänzung bzw. als "Lückenfüller" fand ich immer sehr gut das es die Möglichkeit gab, kommt mir so auch recht ausgewogen vor...

Eins ist doch klar, wenn überhaupt noch neue Spieler anfangen mit WoW und die nicht total gefrustet sein wollen, dann musst du halt das Leveln erleichtern, Reittiere jetzt schon mit LvL 30 erhalten, schneller hochwertigere Ausrürtung erhalten... 

Der Rest der breiten Masse soll doch jetzt noch den Content geniessen und hat evtl. die Chance fast bis zum Endcontent vorzustossen. Und Ende 2008 ist die ganze Aufregung ehh fuer die Katz.. dann beginnt alles wieder von vorne.. macht euch gefasst voll gepimptes episches Equipment gegen geile grüne Sachen einzutauschen :-)

Gruss an alle die trotzdem noch Spass am Spiel haben...

Magunzel


----------



## Alexändria (19. Juni 2008)

Ich verstehs nicht dieses ewige MIMIMIMI der bekommt des so leicht schonmal versucht durch AV ehre zu bekommen es dauert mindestens genauso lang ich behaupte zugar das man Marken schneller farmt für die Items auf dem Sonnendings und die besser sind als klappe zu und denken... zudem ist PVP Zeug nicht zum Raiden geeignet...also ist jede Diskusion von dem Shit sinnlos wann checkt ihrs endlich? Zudem wurden alle Raids dermasen vereinfacht das ich es zweimal nciht versteh und wer sich trotzdem aufregt der soll PVP spielen


----------



## bluemumu (19. Juni 2008)

nur mal so gesagt hast du gesehn was du für wertungen breuchtest um die teile zu holen
anscheinen gibts nur die hanschuhe und ein ring/oder schmuckstück so für ehre zu holen alle anderen
teile brauchst du schon eine arena wertung und die ist nicht von schlechtern eltern

http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=7059.0


----------



## hödr (19. Juni 2008)

Spineshank schrieb:


> da ich nicht das nachblubbern will was eh schon 100 leute vor mir gesagt haben, hier die kurzfassung (bin tank und daher hab ich auswahl recht in der gilde)
> 
> PVP Gear? nope, den will ich nicht.
> PVP Specc? Nö, der soll Arena gehn.
> ...



Naja ich glaube du solltest ersteinmal die Personen hinter den S1 oder Sx Chars kennen. Nur weil ich Arena und PVP mache heist das nicht das ich ggf. auch einmal Raiden war. Wie bereits geschrieben habe ich mit PVE aufgehört da ich meine Zeit individuell Planen möchte.

Da jeder entschuldige die Ausdrucksweise aber mir gehts ehrlich gesagt auf n keks, Hans schreibt das PVP spieler nix im PVE zu suchen haben, könnte ich den Spieß umdrehen und sagen, das PVE geskillt Chars nichts im BG verloren haben, und wir nur deswegen  verlieren. Denk doch da einmal drüber nach. Mach ich das ? Nein! Jeden das seine und wie auch bereits von viele vor mir geschrieben kann man mit Sx bedingt PVE betreiben. Ich verstehs wenn Leute sagen das man nicht mit raiden darf, aber HC Instanzen gehen ohne Probleme. 

Ich selbst war einmal mit einer kompletten Sx Gruppe (ausgenommen Tank) in TDM HC und es hat wunderbar geklappt. 

Was ich auch schon einmal geschrieben habe. Die meisten Leute (würde schon fast 80 % sagen) stellen Items über Skill... und das kann nicht sein.


Gruß


----------



## delyus (19. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Und weiter gehts:
> 
> Hals 15300
> Gürtel 17850
> ...



OMG stfu wenn du nicht lesen kannst er meinte OHNE Schmuck -.-

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, nicht?


----------



## Thoryia (19. Juni 2008)

delyus schrieb:


> OMG stfu wenn du nicht lesen kannst er meinte OHNE Schmuck -.-
> 
> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, nicht?


Ja, und genau aus dem Grund das Du nicht Lesen kannst, wirst Du Dein Leben lang IM NACHTEIL sein! 

Da steht doch bei mir ganz klar und leicht zu erkennen schwarz auf weiss: *OHNE SCHMUCK 187.112 Ehre*, also fast genau seine geschätzten 190k. Sag mal bist Du nun so Dumm, oder tust Du nur so?

Hals 15300
Gürtel 17850
Füsse 17850
Handgelenk 11794
Finger 15300
Fingerx2 11834
Rücken 7584

sind eben KEIN Schmuck, aber die Dinge hast Du vergessen bei Deiner schlauen Auflistung!!!

*Mit den beiden Schmuckteilen sind es wie angegeben 257.112 Ehre* Du Rechengenie! Du schiesst Dir hier ein Eigentor nach dem anderen, wie heisst die Steigerung von Selfownen, weiss das einer? 

Auf jeden Fall passt die dann bei *Dir* perfekt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, und bevor Du Dich hier weiter disqualifizierst, das nächste mal erst lesen, dann denken, dann post schreiben, dann nochmal lesen und darüber nachdenken ob das Sinn macht, und DANN abschicken. 
Diese Rotation würde ich Dir immer wärmstens empfehlen, da Du ja offensichtlich eine kleine Leseschwäche hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tearor (19. Juni 2008)

Fakt ist:
full s2 krieger machen vielleciht nett schaden. wenn sie treffen!
und da liegt der knackpunkt: kein +hit auf pvpsachen. (den meisten)

ich zb bin hexer, werde mir auch die s2 schultern holen und sie wahrsch auch im pve tragen, weil sie einfach für mich etwas besser sind als die aus tdm hero die ich trage (bzw, je nach encounter).
aber ich habe sonst ein pvp und ein pve equip - also in ner guten gruppe kann man vll noch 1-2 s1 leute mitziehen, aber das dumme ist dass so s1 schurken die dann 3x mit in ner karafarmgr drin waren denken das ist das nonplusultra weil sie ganz gut im dmg sind... jo dann gehnse mit ihren s1 gruppen ssc oder ZA o.ä. und fragen sich dann warum da so oft "verfehlen" steht.


----------



## Magazad (19. Juni 2008)

Ich kann nur eines dazu sagen auf grund meiner erlebnisse....Ich habe mir auch gedacht hmm ein episches set mit guten werten naja erstmal schon im pvp rum dümpeln immer aufregen das allys nix gebacken bekommen...wie auch immer so dann hatte ich das set und war einen tag mal in einer ini damit...und was war der schaden war als jäger mieserabel da hab ich zu der grp gesagt das ich gehe da dieses equip nix bringt im pve...seit dem besorge ich mir pve Equip....ich will damit sagen das es vielleicht für die dauer pvp spieler gut ist aber es hat mir einfach nur zuviel zeit gekostet....und es bringt nix im pve...garnichts....Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf die Gimps die im s2 mit nach FDS und SSC wollen...und die dauer leecher im BG...


----------



## Mitzy (19. Juni 2008)

Ich würde sagen, wer in seine SSC und FdS Gruppe einen S2 char mit nimmt, der hat selber Schuld. S2 eignet sich evtl. für Kara, Gruul und Magtheridon- aber weiter würd ich mit meinen Vermutungen nicht gehen. Ich hol mir mit meinem mage komplett S2 und dann versuch ich eine Kara + Gruul Gruppe zu kriegen. Aber weiter will ich selber nicht gehen. Das wäre mehr zum heulen als freuen.


----------



## kio82 (19. Juni 2008)

Ein paar Monate vor dem BC Addon war es doch genauso. Man konnte damals die Rang 14 Waffen und die R12+ Kleidungsstuecke aehnlich wie heute S1 in BGs erfarmen.

Ausserdem kam S1 fuer Ehre erst zur "zweiten Haelfte" des Addons raus, so dass die "Raiting 1200" Leute auch kaum schnell an das komplette S1 rankamen. Weiter ist S1 insbeondere fuer Tanks und Heiler unbrauchbar, da einfach zu wenig Mana-Regeneration bzw zu wenig Avoidance drauf ist. D3 war also fuer PvE noch ein Tick besser und T4 dann sowieso. Es ist auf jeden ein guter Einstieg ins PvE Geschaeft, so dass auch Twinks eine Chance haben Kara besuchen zu koennen ohne staendig 70er Inis abgrasen zu muessen.

Es sind nun mit dem Einlaeuten der S4 Saison nur noch einige Monate bis zum Rauskommen von WOTL. S4 selbst kriegt der "10 Games die Woche" Spieler eh nie komplett zusammen, so dass S4 auch die Leute erhalten, die es sich verdient haben. Auch im 1800er+ Bereich demnaechst unterscheiden sich die Spieler nur durch die Schulter und die Waffe, so dass noch eine reelle Chance besteht 1 2 Monate nach dem Reset an S4 Waffen zu kommen, wenn schon sehr viele High Player diese besitzen.

Nun gibt es zwar S2, was wohl auf T4-T5 Niveau liegt, aber hey... was solls... BC ist eh durch und man kann sich in ein paar Monaten auf neuen Content freuen..


----------



## delyus (19. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Ja, und genau aus dem Grund das Du nicht Lesen kannst, wirst Du Dein Leben lang IM NACHTEIL sein!
> 
> Da steht doch bei mir ganz klar und leicht zu erkennen schwarz auf weiss: *OHNE SCHMUCK 187.112 Ehre*, also fast genau seine geschätzten 190k. Sag mal bist Du nun so Dumm, oder tust Du nur so?
> 
> ...




öh, dir ist klar, dass s1 lediglich 5 Teile umfasst, nicht?


----------



## Ronas (19. Juni 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> das ist blödsinn
> 
> was soll es für auswirkungen haben ?
> wenn du nen guten raidleader hast - wird er niemals einen pvp char mitnehmen in den raid
> ...


gang genau...pvp eq hat im raid eigentlich nichts zu suchen...karazhan ist noch so "low" dass man dort auch mit pvp equip recht gut durch kommt und Gruul vielleicht auch noch , aber mit full s2 wirste keine Raidgilde finden die dich mit ssc/tk nimmt....mfg


----------



## Mitzy (19. Juni 2008)

delyus schrieb:


> öh, dir ist klar, dass s1 lediglich 5 Teile umfasst, nicht?



S1 hat nur die fünf Teile. Aber ist es nicht komisch, dass die Teile aus´m bg PvP (als Beispiel S2 und Veteranen Sachen aus´m PvP) identisch aussehen?^^ Daher zählt man die als ein Set, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Thoralfus (19. Juni 2008)

s2 wird genauso wenieg auswirkungen auf pve haben wie s1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer kein plan hat  vom spiel  im pve  der wird halt gnadenlos einbrechen.  wer lernt  und und zumindest die rest plätze mit bissl (zauber)trefferwertung austaffiert. wird auch mit pvp equip  gut mit dabei sein.  

Mein krieger hat auch full  s1  (jop sind wirklich nur die 5 teile)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 allerdings  hat er auf den restlichen plätzen sich jede trefferwertung akquiriert .

und kommt bei den totenkopf bossen recht gut zu rande und da ist im prinzip egal ob  der prinz, illidan oder herr meier aus der steinstraße heißt . haben alle des gleiche verfehlchance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (19. Juni 2008)

Thoralfus schrieb:


> s2 wird genauso wenieg auswirkungen auf pve haben wie s1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oha, so schlimm?

Ich habe die Auswirkungen gemerkt, als ich meinen Def-Krieger hochgespielt habe: Kaum ein Spieler geht mehr in die normalen Instanzen, sondern holt sich den S1-/Ehre-Kram, um direkt auf "Heroic" loszulegen. Da die Erfahrung fehlt, kommt es in der Folge zu der geringschätzigen Meinung der PvE-Community gegenüber den PvP-ausgerüsteteten Spieler.

Bevor wieder Leute herumjammern: Meiner Meinung nach sind "Arena" und SX-Sets ein großer Designfehler von Blizzard. Mit immer besseren Arena-Sets muß natürlich auch gesorgt werden, daß der Nachwuchs in Form neuer Spieler überhaupt noch mitkommt (ansonsten kann in der Arena nur der spielen, der von Season 1 dabei war; auf PvP-Servern kann man sich nicht mehr aus den Städten trauen, weil Arena-Spieler einen sofort ohne jede Chance umnuken). Statt eine klare Trennung der Dinger vorzunehmen (SX-Sets nur für Arena; BG-Items nur für das BG - was wieder das alte Problem auf den PvP-Servern aufwerfen würde, daß gut gerüstete PvEler im Vorteil wären), wurde da wild vermischt. Auf den BGs treiben sich demnächst wieder jede Menge PvEler herum, die gar kein Interesse an PvP haben und nur ihre Items abfeiern möchten.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Thoryia (19. Juni 2008)

delyus schrieb:


> öh, dir ist klar, dass s1 lediglich 5 Teile umfasst, nicht?


ROFL wie Du jetzt kleinlaut versuchst, zurück zu Rudern, nun sind es nur noch 5 Teile soso. Selber hast ja noch alle Waffen und andere Items aufgezählt, Du machst Dich hier echt lächerlich! Das Problem ist eben das verstehende Lesen bei Dir. Ich helf Dir noch einmal auf die Sprünge, und heb die wichtigen Teile extra hervor:


Wohaaaa schrieb:


> Ich wollt ma wissen, warum viele davon reden, *man könne in 2 wochen full epic sein*?! Vollkommener blödsinn, außer ich spiele 24/7. dann hab ich aber auch in nem raid alles zusammen. *full epic kostet ca 190.000 Ehre (ohne Schmuck)* das will ich sehen, wie du das in 2 wochen hast!!!! wie gesagt, purer neid der pve´ler, denen wahrscheinlich gerade im raid was weggewürfelt wurde....


DAS war das Zitat, das Du nicht verstanden hast, und worauf Du Deinen WNB Flame gestartet hast, und nun schau mal, WO steht da was von only S1? GENAU, nirgend wo. Er schreibt FULL EPIC für 190k Ehre, AUSSER Schmuck, also bedeutet das ALLE EPIC Teile ausser eben den Schmuck! Diese kosten nunmal zusammen 187.112 Ehre, also lag er mit seinen ca. 190k exakt richtig.

Und nun Zitiere ich mich noch einmal, da Du es immer noch nicht berücksichtigst:

"So, und bevor Du Dich hier weiter disqualifizierst, das nächste mal erst lesen, dann denken, dann post schreiben, dann nochmal lesen und darüber nachdenken ob das Sinn macht, und DANN abschicken. 
Diese Rotation würde ich Dir immer wärmstens empfehlen, da Du ja offensichtlich eine kleine Leseschwäche hast."

Fehler eingestehen ist nicht leicht, aber Du Selfownst Dich nur immer weiter.


----------



## Georan (19. Juni 2008)

"...und die Folgen fürs Pve"

Folgen??? Was für Folgen??!
Glaubst du ernsthaft das irgendjemand nen Full S2 Typen mit in die 25er Raids?
Es hat gar keine Folgen für Pveler diese ganze rumgewhine "alles für Gelegenheitsspieler" auch Schwachsinn, die Pvpler wollen auch was zu tun haben und nicht ewig mit s3 rumlaufen.
Soweit, es ist/wird ein "mimimimi-Thread".


----------



## Lindi (19. Juni 2008)

Mach ma ned so n Aufstand...haben es die PvP Spieler nicht verdient mit neuen Items belohnt zu werden ? Immerhin sind die ebenfalls schon monatelang am selben Set dran...und welcher Raidleader nimmt BT und Sonnenbrunnenplateau PvP Chars mit ?

Hier und da is nen Item vielleicht ned so schlecht aber im Grunde sind das doch 2 verschiedene Welten...

Und zu dem Punkt das die besser als Kara & Co. Items sind is klar...die Instanzen sind ey von "gestern" und werden nun ohnehin schon mit random-gruppen gespielt...


Immer dieser Quatsch PvP zerstört PvE...jeder spielt das was Ihm besser gefällt und gut is...außerdem is das jetzt wohler eher n Zeitpuffer bis WOTLK.


----------



## Ayekat (19. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> Zitat: Auf meinem Realm ist die entwicklung in Richtung PVP bereits im vollem Gange und ich habe mit mehreren Leute gesprochen die jetzt vomm High-End-Raiden auf PVP umsatteln, weil sie PVE nicht mehr als lohnenswert erarchten.
> 
> 
> du hast dir deine frage doch schon selber beantwortet und wenn du nun 1und 1 zusammen zählst, dann kommt natürlich nicht 11 raus, obwohl bei dir pupärtierender egoist, ich das wohl annehme!
> ...




/sign
Ich sehe in der Anti-PvP-Einstellung selten mehr als eine Casualplayer-feindliche, arrogante Einstellung der Hardcoreplayer...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gloin (20. Juni 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Oha, so schlimm?
> 
> Ich habe die Auswirkungen gemerkt, als ich meinen Def-Krieger hochgespielt habe: Kaum ein Spieler geht mehr in die normalen Instanzen, sondern holt sich den S1-/Ehre-Kram, um direkt auf "Heroic" loszulegen. Da die Erfahrung fehlt, kommt es in der Folge zu der geringschätzigen Meinung der PvE-Community gegenüber den PvP-ausgerüsteteten Spieler.
> 
> ...



Teilweise nicht mal möchten, sondern müssen. Ich bin selbst kein großer PvPler, BGs sind ok, Arena hasse ich wie die Pest, allerdings werde ich aufgrund der Itemisation dazu gezwungen, teilweise PvP Items zu tragen.

Was mir ein bisschen fehlt, ist die bereits angesprochene stärkere Trennung von PvP und PvE und ein Konterpart zur Abhärtung fürs PvE. Das Problem ist, wie ja bereits angesprochen, dass viele nicht mehr den Weg über Instanzen gehn, um Chars zu equipen, wenn man es auch in kurzer Zeit über PvP Items besser haben kann, als es in normalen (und mit S2 auch in heroischen) Instanzen möglich ist.

Dadurch, und das merkt man häufig im Kara / Gruul / Maggi FFA Bereich, fehlt vielen das Verständnis für ihre Klasse. Das kann man natürlich nicht pauschalisieren, allerdings geht der Trend doch deutlich in diese Richtung, gerade was dem Umgang mit den klassenspezifischen Spezialfertigkeiten angeht (CC, Nutzung von CD-Fähigkeiten im richtigen Moment, ect.).


----------



## Chillers (20. Juni 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> das ist blödsinn
> 
> was soll es für auswirkungen haben ?
> wenn du nen guten raidleader hast - wird er niemals einen pvp char mitnehmen in den raid
> ...



Ich widerspreche Dir da mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin ein PvP-Magier, der sehr gerne mitgenommen wird in inis...Terrasse der Magister..bin arkan/feuer.
Und mit dem richtigen equipmix an 2, 3 Stellen darf ich sogar raids mit, um mein PvE-Equip aufzurüsten.

Es geht ja auch drum, zu überleben, die Heiler zu entlasten und damage viell. zum Ende hin zu machen.

Klappt ganz gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
richtigen equipmix

und achja..im BG selbst durch leechen in 2 Wochen lila equip geht nicht.

Und ist doch auch egal..die raider haben doch Spass am raiden, das Wohlfühlen in der Truppe/Kuscheln..oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Liut (20. Juni 2008)

Ich frage mich was die Seitenlangen Sinnlosen Diskussionen sollen. Seit Arena eingeführt wurde, gab es nur Probleme damit, meines erachtens sollen die, die Arena zocken wollen auf nen eigenen Server gehen, so wie jetzt bei dem Turnier und die Leute die PVE und PVP zur Entspannung spielen wollen in Ruhe lassen. Denn diese ominösen Sets drüben doch den reinen PVP Spielspass enorm. Ebenso hast solche Leute auch immer wieder, die in irgendwelchen Randomruns mitwollen. Nun wie gesagt, gebt ihnen nen Server und lasst uns andere mit eurer Arena zufrieden. Denn auch wir wollen Spielspass.


----------



## celion (20. Juni 2008)

Deathcrusher schrieb:


> finds immer wieder lustig bzw schlimm, wenn sich irgendwelche pros aufregen wenn mal bestimmte Spielinhalte leichter werden.
> 
> An die pros dieser Welt. Bis Wrath of the lich king rauskommt, gibts noch genug für euch zu tun. Geht erst mal in den schwarzen Tempel und dann auf das Sonnenbrunnenplateu. Und bitte lasst doch Gelegenheitsspielern wie mir auch mal ihren Spass, wenn sie mal leichter an nettes Equip kommen.



Ihr braucht kein besseres Equip und ob ihr auch welches verdient laß ich mal dahin gestellt


----------



## Technocrat (20. Juni 2008)

Aelthas schrieb:


> Wer nur wegen Items in Inis rennt verdient mein Beileid.



/singned


Die Amis haben eine schönes Wort für Itemjäger: Munchkins ("Vielfraß-Ähnliche") und in echten Rollenspielen (Pen & Paper) werden sie nach dem ersten Spieleabend nicht mehr eingeladen. In WoW regelt sich das von selber: Blizzard achtet drauf, das auch intelligente Spieler (Casuals) Items bekommen, und das nun hinwiederum ärgert die Munchkins dermaßen, das sie ihre Elitegilden auflösen und aus dem Spiel aussteigen. Ist schon ne Klasse Firma, Blizzard.


----------



## fereman (20. Juni 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> dalmus
> 
> zeig mir ein geileres set als das Priester Arena 2 set ?
> 
> ...





priester s3 sieht noch nen tick geiler aus.-)) der s2 kopf sieht einfach nur kagge aus


----------



## celion (20. Juni 2008)

Chillers schrieb:


> Ich widerspreche Dir da mal.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bei uns würdest du wegen zu wenig dmg schon nach kurzer Zeit wieder ausgemußtert werden


----------



## Aplizzier (20. Juni 2008)

Das priester s2  set ist echt einfach nur der Haaaaaaaaaammmmmmer . Hab leider keine Priester xD


----------



## corliote (20. Juni 2008)

also mal bene an alle die immer sagen kara geht noch, ob ir jetzt 3 mal die woche 3 std in kara oder in ssc rum hängst. man muss nur effektiv spieln und nicht den ganzen tag in if ab gammeln


----------



## lilzype (20. Juni 2008)

Finde es auch schade, das der Begriff "episch" in WoW langsam an Wert verliert. Dennoch ist es mir fast egal. Ich bringe Leuten, die in Full s3 rumlaufen, keinen Respekt entgegen, aus der Sicht eines PVE'lers. Klar haben diese gut PVP gespielt, bzw. haben es anscheinend drauf, aber mich reizt,und beeidruckt sowas heute nicht mehr. Wenn ich Leute sehe, die das T6 Set fast komplett voll haben, dann kann ich staunen und bringe diesen Respekt entgegen.Mir persönlich macht das Raiden halt viel mehr Spaß als die Schlachtfelder und die Arena. Mit meinen Kollegen gemeinsam einen Boss fallen zu sehen, ist einfach ein tolles Gefühl. Dazu gibts dann schöne Gegenstände, womit man sich bestätigt fühlt,und sieht "juhu ich hab was geschafft". Im PvP muss man nicht großartig viel schaffen, um sich für Ehre lila auszurüsten.

LG

lzpe


----------



## Dietrich (20. Juni 2008)

In den USA gab es zwei PVP Gilden, die innerhalb von 6 Wochen BT clear hatten. Ich kann mir daher nicht vorstellen, das der Sx kram so schlecht zum Raiden ist. 
Die Nachricht gab es mal auf irgendeiner engl. WoW Seite. Hab den Link nicht mehr, werd ihn aber nachreichen, sobald ich ihn wieder gefunden habe.
Eigentlich ging es in dem Artikel aber darüber, ob PVE Spieler mehr Skill brauchen als PVP Spieler....

MfG

Dietrich


----------



## Tôny (20. Juni 2008)

Also das mit den Waffen sehe ich ähnlich sie sind fürs Pve wirklich brauchbar.....mit den Rüstungen sieht es jedoch etwas anders aus. Für mich als Rogue ist das PvP set ganz einfach unbrauchbar.....es hat zwar viel mehr crit und stellenweise auch mehr AP dafür aber 0 +hit und als melee DD ist one hit nix zu holen.....ein miss ist 0 dmg egal wieviel AP und crit man hat.
Es kommt halt auch darauf an wo man hin will....in Karah kann man noch gut mit dem PvP Equip auskommen aber wenns in richtung SSc und TK geht wirds schon schwerer.


----------



## Tôny (20. Juni 2008)

Gloin schrieb:


> Dadurch, und das merkt man häufig im Kara / Gruul / Maggi FFA Bereich, fehlt vielen das Verständnis für ihre Klasse. Das kann man natürlich nicht pauschalisieren, allerdings geht der Trend doch deutlich in diese Richtung, gerade was dem Umgang mit den klassenspezifischen Spezialfertigkeiten angeht (CC, Nutzung von CD-Fähigkeiten im richtigen Moment, ect.).


Also da muss ich definitiv widersprechen.
Jede Fähigkeit (Deff Warris gehören natürlich nicht dazu) die du im PvE brauchst kommt auch im PvP zum Einsatz sei es CC, Purge, Spellsteal oder was auch immer und im PvP gibt es kein gemütliches Anvisieren vor dem Pull...keine Bossmods die anzeigen wann welche Fertigkeit eingesetzt wird...dazu kommen noch Insignien und Disspells die ganz schnell eine Situation anders aussehen lassen und reagiert werden muss.
Das viele ihre Klasse nicht kennen liegt nicht daran ob sie PvE oder PvP machen sondern am Spieler. 
Klar viele wollen sich nur die Items durch das PvP holen und zergen 24/7 am Hof und casten nur dumpf einen Spell nach dem anderem aber die die wirlich PvP machen kennen auch ihre Klasse (und das zum Teil weit besser als so mancher PvE Spieler)


----------



## Tôny (20. Juni 2008)

Ahja um nochmal auf die Urpsrungliche Frage zurück zu kommen ob es Auswirkungen auf das PvE hat? Nein.

Warum?
1. In den 25ern gibt es keine PvP'ler ( ja manche werden ab und zu mal mitgenommen aber ausnahmen bestätigen ja bekanntlich die Regel)
2. Es würde auswirkungen auf den 5er Berreich haben aber die die sich während S3 durch PvE ausgerüsstet haben werden das wohl auch während S4 tuen und die die sich den S1 Kram durch PvP geholt haben würden auch ohne S4 immernoch nicht in die 5er inis gehen
3. Wenn man sich die für das PvE brauchbaren Waffen holt freut das eher die anderen Raidteilnehmer weil dadurch Konkurrenz wegfällt ;P


----------



## birdra (20. Juni 2008)

bin ich der einzige, der ins pvp wegen pvp geht, und nicht nur wegen den item? (ok die will ich natürlich auch! schließlich wird man dadurch im pvp stärker)
ich steh auf pvp!
ich gehe auch gern in inis (hero atm), aber das is wieder ne andere sache.
von full s1/s2 und dann inis/raiden halt ich nicht soo viel..zumindest wenn man nur pvp items hat - es fehlt (zumindest beim mage) komplett die SpellHIT. wenn man aber pvp items mit paar anderen sachen mischt kann man so recht einfach brauchbare ergebnisse erzielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taipay (20. Juni 2008)

Also ich kann allen nur Recht geben die Spaß am Spiel auf Ihre Fahnen geschrieben haben und auf alles was mit Angeberei zu tun hat in die Tonne kloppen....Ganz großes SUPPI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
so und nun S4...naja bin selbst PvE weil die paar BG's und Arenen?naja tolle Abwechslung ne danke...was wird passieren wie immer werden ein paar hordler ein paar allis ganken und umgedreht und sich dann in pose stellen....He schau mal ich S4 du nix........Gratulation ihr langweiler aber das ist nicht die Geschichte von WoW und ich hab interesse diese zu spielen und da kommt kein PvP drin vor.Also weiterhin viel Spaß beim Ganken und freut euch schon mal wenn ich vor Euch stehe,denn Ihr könnt mich ruhig umhauen aber ich bin es der Euch auslacht , weil ich die Geschichte begriffen habe und und ihr Eure Monatsbeiträge für ein bischen S4 zum Fenster rausgeworfen habt.
Wer ich bin? Taipay,Tonja, Slowsnow,Appolina-Serv.Ner'a Thor


----------



## Tôny (20. Juni 2008)

Taipay schrieb:


> Also ich kann allen nur Recht geben die Spaß am Spiel auf Ihre Fahnen geschrieben haben und auf alles was mit Angeberei zu tun hat in die Tonne kloppen....Ganz großes SUPPI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> so und nun S4...naja bin selbst PvE weil die paar BG's und Arenen?naja tolle Abwechslung ne danke...was wird passieren wie immer werden ein paar hordler ein paar allis ganken und umgedreht und sich dann in pose stellen....He schau mal ich S4 du nix........Gratulation ihr langweiler aber das ist nicht die Geschichte von WoW und ich hab interesse diese zu spielen und da kommt kein PvP drin vor.Also weiterhin viel Spaß beim Ganken und freut euch schon mal wenn ich vor Euch stehe,denn Ihr könnt mich ruhig umhauen aber ich bin es der Euch auslacht , weil ich die Geschichte begriffen haben und und ihr Eure monatsbeiträge für ein bischen S4 zum Fenster rausgeworfen habt.
> Wer ich bin? Taipay,Tonja, Slowsnow,Appolina-Serv.Ner'a Thor


Gehört zur Geschichte nicht der Krieg zwischen Ally und Horde? Und ist da umhauen nicht unvermeidlich? ;P

Aber naja muss dir recht geben das Ganken nimmt zT Ausmaße an die nichts mehr mit PvP zu tuen haben.


----------



## Slavery (20. Juni 2008)

Ich hab erst vor kurzem neu angefangen und werde es wenn ich 70 bin, genau so machen wie mit meinem Krieger davor, ein bisschen PvP ein bisschen PvE, so wie is mir Spaß macht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es is nur ein Spiel, vergesst nich Spiele sollten Spaß machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckhexaule (20. Juni 2008)

Ich mach beides, sowohl PVE wie auch PVP.
Ich freu mich auch auf S4, ich weiss jetzt hassen mich alle :-)
Zum Raiden hab ich immernoch den Arenakolben. OK es gibt besseres, aber viele in der Raidgilde hab schlechtere Heilerwaffen, daher bekommen die das mal zuerst.
Ansonsten nehm ich zum Raiden lieber meine T4 Misch-masch-Klamotten mit, alleine weil mir der Wille sonst fehlen würde. Wahrscheinlich würd ich auch nicht mitgenommen werden.

Gebt mir mal einen Tip: Wo kann ich am besten mit meinem mittelmäßigen EQ posen? Gibts da einen besonders guten Punkt? Da sollte das GPS stimmen! (GPS = Gamer pro Sekunde) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist das geil! So könnten die Gespräche zwischen zwei Poser sein!

Hey Ihr Poser, nicht vergessen, mit Wotlk könnt ihr Eure Frisur ändern! Dann schaut auch das die Frisur zum Outfit passt! Gilt vorallem für Orcs :-).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich liebe Elfen!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long


----------



## Mitzy (20. Juni 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Oha, so schlimm?
> 
> Ich habe die Auswirkungen gemerkt, als ich meinen Def-Krieger hochgespielt habe: Kaum ein Spieler geht mehr in die normalen Instanzen, sondern holt sich den S1-/Ehre-Kram, um direkt auf "Heroic" loszulegen. Da die Erfahrung fehlt, kommt es in der Folge zu der geringschätzigen Meinung der PvE-Community gegenüber den PvP-ausgerüsteteten Spieler.
> 
> ...



Das stimmt. Meistens fehlen Heiler oder DDs. Und am allermeisten DDs. Wenn man bei mir auf´m Server (gestern erst wieder) ins SucheNachGruppe- System geht, sieht man meistens tank und Heiler- keine DDler. Ok, nicht immer kommt es vor, aber oft. Ich suche nun seid ca. 2 Monaten jeden Tag für eine Gruppe, die nach hdz2 geht um von da den Stab zu kriegen- ich bin vielleicht bisher 10x hingekommen. Es fehlten immer am Ende die DDler- ob ich nun mit meinem Mage oder meinen Warrior dabei war.



Gloin schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Was mir ein bisschen fehlt, ist die bereits angesprochene stärkere Trennung von PvP und PvE und ein Konterpart zur Abhärtung fürs PvE.
> (...)
> ...



Was meinst mit mit Konterpart zur Abhärtung für´s PvE? Ich würde jetzt denken du meinst die VErteidigungswertung der Tanks, allerdings schätze ich du meinst was anderes, oder?
Ja, stimmt schon das vielen die Fähigkeit fehlt, die Klasse zu spielen. In den wenigen KAra runs die ich gemacht habe, seid ich neu angefangen hab, hab ich lustiges erlebt. Als Beispiel einen "Heil" Paladin mit Vergelter Skillung, der dem Tank was wegneedet (er war leider der Leiter der Gruppe) weil auf der Waffe ja ein bisseln Ausdauer und Verteidigungswertung mehr ist. Ich hab gedacht ich muss heulen weil der Kerl so be... ach, lassen wir das.



lilzype schrieb:


> Finde es auch schade, das der Begriff "episch" in WoW langsam an Wert verliert. Dennoch ist es mir fast egal. Ich bringe Leuten, die in Full s3 rumlaufen, keinen Respekt entgegen, aus der Sicht eines PVE'lers. Klar haben diese gut PVP gespielt, bzw. haben es anscheinend drauf, aber mich reizt,und beeidruckt sowas heute nicht mehr. Wenn ich Leute sehe, die das T6 Set fast komplett voll haben, dann kann ich staunen und bringe diesen Respekt entgegen.Mir persönlich macht das Raiden halt viel mehr Spaß als die Schlachtfelder und die Arena. Mit meinen Kollegen gemeinsam einen Boss fallen zu sehen, ist einfach ein tolles Gefühl. Dazu gibts dann schöne Gegenstände, womit man sich bestätigt fühlt,und sieht "juhu ich hab was geschafft". Im PvP muss man nicht großartig viel schaffen, um sich für Ehre lila auszurüsten.
> 
> LG
> 
> lzpe



Nimm´s jetzt bitte nich falsch auf oder so, ist echt nicht böse gemeint- aber ich find´s blöd. Ich bringe jedem Respekt entgegen der spielt, sei es nun ein PvPler im PvE Bereich oder umgedreht. Aber was ich leider bemerkt habe- viele die T6 tragen sind ziemlich Arrogant geworden. Wenn ich einen alten Freund von mir frage (zu dem ich oft Kontakt habe) ob er mal als Heiler mitkommt in irgendeine Ini, weil uns nur noch der Heiler braucht- und er vorher gesagt hat ihm ist langweilig- kommt meist etwas in RIchtung "Ne, sorry, aber die Repkosten werden mir zu hoch dadurch"... Und wenn ich mit meinem noch ziemlich besch..eidenem equip in einer Ini stehe werd ich meist gekickt... Nun könnte man sagen "Klar, wenn du heroic gehst und so"- wenn ich gehen würde. Ich gehe Instanzen wie Schattenlabyrinth, hdz2 und sonst wohin um an Pve equip zu kommen, werde dann aber von T4lern und anderen epic Heinies gekickt, weil ich angeblich zu low equipt bin. Da frage ich mich- zu Anfang hat man es auch geschafft. Ich hab mit Freunden Bollwerk zu dritt (Krieger Tank, Pala Heiler und Jäger DD) geschafft. Die Instanzen wie Schattenlabyrinth haben wir grün-blau equipt geschafft... UNd nun komplett epic ausgestattet sein, obwohl die Inis sogar so runtergepatcht worden sind, dass warscheinlich sogar die Teletubbies die Ini clearen? Na super...
Ich finde es schön mit einer Gruppe zusammen eine Instanz zu säubern, gleichermaßen finde ich es auch gut, ein wenig PvP zu machen. Instanzen kann ich nich weil ich kein super high equip hab (ohne schei*, mit hat echt mal einer gesagt, ich brauche "super high equip" für schattenlabyrinth...) und wenn ich mir das PvP set hole, behalte ich den Rest PvE equip um noch Zaubertrefferwertung zu haben.
Ich verstehe jeden der sagt, dass PvPler nich zu den PvElern sollen. Ist klar, im PvP soll man den Gegner möglichst schnell töten (crit Wertung) aber lange aushalten (Ausdauer statt int und statt mehr Crit oder Spelldmg gibts Abhärtung- als Beispiel für den Magier). Im PvE sollte man länger aushalten (mehr int) und den Gegner auch ab und zu treffen, ob crit oder nicht (Trefferwertung- ich glaube ich hab mal gelesen im PvP trifft man den Gegner immer... Kann mich auch irren, wenn ja, bitte korrigiert mich) und wie viel man aushält ist herzlich wenig wichtig- wenn der Prinz meinen Magier mit seinen Äxten begrüßt kann ich eh nur noch dran denken, ob ich im Jenseits meinen Sommer- oder Wintersitz anlege...
Aber wenn ich dann sehe, wie arrogant einige PvEler sind gegenüber jeden- weil, sie tragen ja T4, T5 oder T6 und sind die super pros. Warum kann nicht jeder nett zu jedem sein. Und, warum kann man anderen nicht Fehler erklären? Wenn man irgendeinen mist fragt wird man auf´s übelste geflamet (wie ich warscheinlich nach diesem Post hier)... 

MfG
Meine Wenigkeit


----------



## Eckhexaule (20. Juni 2008)

@mitzy:

Ist einer der besten Kommentare bei diesem Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab mal einem Kumpel mit meinem Main im Bollwerk geholfen.
Mein kleiner Heal-Dudu, ein hunter lvl 60, ein Tankadin lvl 61, hexer lvl 59 und dann noch ein lvl 59 ele-schami.
Wir waren gerade am ersten Boss, da werd ich vom einem aus meiner alten Gilde zugeflamt, warum ich kleinen Noobs helfe.
Da musste ich mich doch mal selber fragen ob ich da noch richtig bin (in der Gilde).
Hab nachgefragt und dann hieß es, wir helfen keinen anderen, wir müssen zuerst alle bei uns t4-EQ werden.
Mein nächster Schritt war ADIOS Gilde!
Danach fragte mich der Gildencapo was mit mir los sei!
Ich nun das so erzählt und was war dann, der macht mich doch tatsächlich an.
Aber es kam noch besser. Ich wurde von 6 oder 7 Leuten total zu geflamt. Was ich für ein A... wär usw.
Alle auf ignore! 
Nur 2 RL kumpels von mir haben das ganze richtig mitbekommen und haben die Gilde auch verlassen.

Eins noch an die Gilde: Arrogantes Pack! (namen darf man ja nicht nennen)

Darum verstehe ich auch viele der "Kleinen", die immer schreien die "Grossen" seien arrogant!

so long


----------



## zhorin (20. Juni 2008)

Im Grunde war und ist es immer das Gleiche ...
Sicher wird das PvP und die neue Season Auswirkungen auf das PvE haben ... die Sachen sind zu einfach zu bekommen dadurch wird und bleibt es unrentabel PvE zu betreiben.
Wozu auch mehrere Abende pro Woche sich duch Raidinstanzen kämpfen, wipen usw ... dazu noch die ganze Farmerei für Pots und Repkosten... ?
Warum sollte man dies alles machen wenn es im PvP so viel bequemer geht... ?
Wenn ich dann lese das Leute schreiben " ich kann pro Woche kaum spielen weil ich berufsttätig bin - aber ich will ja auch die ganzen tollen Epics " - dann weiss ja jeder woran es liegt ... Blizzard hat sich dieser himmelsschreienden Ungerechtigkeit angenommen und man bekommt fast alles mitlerweile für lau ... ich warte nur noch drauf das man sich seine Wunschitems beim Login selbst aussuchen kann weil man ja keine Zeit hat durch Instanzen zu rennen oder sich Arenapunkte oder Ehre zu erspielen...

Auf Dethecus jedenfalls trägt das ganze langsam Früchte ... nahezu keine Allianzgilde kann mehr alleine Raiden weil immer mehr Leute aufhören, keine Lust mehr haben und sie das System einfach nur noch ankotzt.
Die die noch da sind machen Arena und BG. Dadurch wirds natürlich auch mit den Heilklassen auf dem Server immer knapper ... will doch jeder im PvP nen Imba DDler spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf unserem Server kenn ich keine Gilde die raidet die damit keine Probleme hätte


----------



## Mitzy (20. Juni 2008)

@Eckhexaule: Immer wieder gern

@zhorin: Das Problem mit Heilern ist recht nervig. Ich hab einen hochgezogen und keine Lust noch einen zu machen. Mein Fehler war allerdings das dies ein Ally Pala war, da ich nich auf Horde Palas warten wollte. Und jetzt nochmal hochziehen? Pala hab ich einen, Priester- näää, Druiden... Lassen wir das Thema, dass führt bei mir zu nichts... Und sonst ein shammy. Aber mit der Klasse komm ich nich Zurecht bzw. ich kann mich nich mit denen "identifizieren" (richtiges Wort entfallen).
Was ich im PvP aber lustig finde, btw... Du erkennst PvEler die auf PvP umsteigen ganz einfach folgendermaßen: Wenn du in mindestens 5min nicht gewonnen hast whinen sie rum und geben PvElern, RPlern und Casual Gamer die Schuld. Sie selber sind ja imba hoch zehn (imba^10)... Hatten gestern so einen Heinie bei uns. Flamete er geht lieber zur Ally und gewinnt imba mäßig als das er sich hier mit oben genannten Spielern rumschlägt, da sie alle kack naps seien... Falls dieser Spieler sich daran erinnern sollte und dies liest: WIr haben 3min nachdem du uns verlassen hast (Gott sei Dank) gewonnen.


----------



## Maximolider (20. Juni 2008)

Puh...
gott sei dank ist es in meiner gilde anders,da wird man auch mit blauen und ein paar grünen items mit nach kara genommen,und nein,wir sind nicht so dolle,das man die alle durchschleifen kann,dann wird eben ein paarmal gewhiped und ein paar bosse bleiben stehen....
warum man das tut?um spaß zu haben!nur deswegen...die items fallen dabei trotzdem von ganz alleine,und nach 3-4 wochen geht es dann besser.
und mal eines zum equip.ich habe als schurke das s1-schwert auf der offhand,und ich muss sagen,das die wafen wirklich ok sind zum starten,aber alleine diese 9000 ehre waren hart erkämpft für mich,pvp ist halt nicht meins.
was ich allerdings nicht verstehe ist,da? sich kaum jemand die ersten epix selbst herstellt.das ist mit abstand der einfachste weg,auch wenn man dafür "etwas" gold braucht(epicflugmount ade..:-) habe als schurke mit lederverarbeitung das "erstschlagset" selbst gebastelt,3 teile,fast auf t4 niveau,dann das aldorschwert für ruf(sind dann 4 teile),stiefel und schultern mit epischen rezepten aus dem ah(sind dann 6 teile),und den helm als episches teil im ah gekauft,macht 7 teile.7 epische teile,ohne je ein bg oder auf innidropps zu hoffen,das ist schon was.und natürlich sind die nicht so gut wie t4 aber von den statts für pve eher besser als s1,warum macht das keiner?sicher,der spaß hat bestimmt 7000 g gekostet,aber die habe ich schneller zusammen,sogar als kürschner,als wenn ich mich in bgs schwarz ärgere(wenn man halt kein pvp mag).
und man braucht sie ja nichtmal wirklich,wenn man eine nette gilde hat,die nimmt einen auch blau/grün mit nach kara zum einstieg.wenn man keine gilde hat oder sucht erleichtert es das aber ungemein,und die ganzen imbasuperroxxor-spieler,die für 5er innis epische leute suchen gucken dann auchnichtmehr sooo schief....:-)
das nur,um eine alternative auf zu zeigen,das geht mit schneiderei auch,bei schmieden kann ich dazu nichts sagen,aber wäre blöde von blizz,wenn es nicht ginge...

in diesem sinne,und eines nicht vergessen...das hier ist ein spiel...und da es sich nicht um fußball handelt auchnicht ernster als krieg...:-)

max


----------



## DerOffTank (20. Juni 2008)

Ich freu mich schon auf S2 für ehre...

Endlich aknn ich meine noobige T1 Brust eintauschen und Mir Was nettes vom S4 Holen

Fürs PVE ist es natürlich ärgerlich, aber so ist halt Blizz. Und auch wenn die Stats von PVP teils Besser ist, Es kommt auf den Spieler, wenn jemand mit T5 Irgendwo mitwill nehme ich ihn lieber mit als einen Mit S2 oder S3 oder auch S4 wenns dann rauskommt. weil da weiß ich, er hat was geleistet

PS:
Erster Post =)
Endlcich klappt das mit der Anmeldung *g*


----------



## maggus (20. Juni 2008)

Als Tank rollen sich mir immer die Fingernägel hoch, wenn ich diese unberechenbaren Aggro-Monster in der Gruppe habe, die keinen Plan von Aggro-Kontrolle haben und ihr Mana an einer halben Trashmob-Gruppe verballern.

S2-Leute in meiner Gruppe? Nein Danke.


----------



## N00blike (20. Juni 2008)

hm irgendwie ist es immer noch das gleiche allen geht es um items items items...... wer raiden geht weil man da so dolle epics bekommt ist im raid fehl am platz! Ich renn doch nicht durch ne raid ini um mir nen ach so tolles epic set zu farmen!? das ist nur dafür da um im content weiter vorran zu kommen.... es geht um den spass und den erfolg den ich mit den anderen 24 leuten haben!!
und ich verstehe auch nicht warum immer alle wegen den pvp items rum heulen! Schonmal nen pvp equipten spieler gesehen der mehr schaden macht als nen gleichwertig equipter pve spieler? Es fehlen sehr wichtige stats auf den pvp klamotten die man halt im pvp vernachlässigen kann aber im pve ein must have sind!
Und wenn ich dann höre das irgendwelche spieler das raiden aufgegeben haben weil es sich nicht mehr lohnt dann sind die  einfach nur epic geil und haben das spiel nicht gerallt...
also ich kann die ganze aufregung nicht verstehen! Spiele auch hin und wieder pvp und dafür hab ich sogar nen extra equipment weil man sonst da keine chance hat und genauso ist es auch im pve! 
wir nehmen auch keine leute mit zum raid die nen komplettes pvp set anhaben. Bieten neulingen dann auch gerne an mit ihnen ihr equip fürs pve über inis aufzubessern! Haben auch etliche in der gilde die sehr gerne pvp spielen die auch ne pvp stamm grp haben aber sie trennen pvp vom pve und haben für beide aspekte in dem spiel verscheidenes equip!
naja ich mein es ist jedem selbst überlassen was sie in dem spiel hauptsächlich machen wollen da sagt ja auch keiner was nur dann sollen die auch aufhören zu jammern wenn sie keinen raid finden obwohl sie sich auf dem bg/ in der arena den arsch auf gerissen haben für ihr equip...
und das mit dem causals ist auch nur ne ausrede... anstatt in der zeit wo man on ist aufs bg zu rennen einfach in ne ini gehen und nach ein bis zwei wochen und nen bisschen glück ist man schon kara ready! Dafür muss man nicht jeden tag 5std spielen! 
PS: bin selber causal und wir gehen gerade die ersten bosse im BT und MH an!


----------



## maggus (20. Juni 2008)

N00blike schrieb:


> hm irgendwie ist es immer noch das gleiche allen geht es um items items items...... wer raiden geht weil man da so dolle epics bekommt ist im raid fehl am platz! Ich renn doch nicht durch ne raid ini um mir nen ach so tolles epic set zu farmen!? das ist nur dafür da um im content weiter vorran zu kommen.... es geht um den spass und den erfolg den ich mit den anderen 24 leuten haben!!



Solche Leute gibts leider zu Hauf in WoW..
Wir haben vor einiger Zeit einen Gruul/Maggi-Raid für Späteinsteiger ins Leben gerufen, viele Leute lassen sich erstmal ausstatten und verlassen dann den Raid um irgendwo hinzugehen, wo sie besser r0xx0rn können.


----------



## Tarnhamster (20. Juni 2008)

Chillers schrieb:


> und achja..im BG selbst durch leechen in 2 Wochen lila equip geht nicht.



Ein Freund von mir hat sich 'nen Horden PvP Char gemacht, der war am ersten WE mit 70 bereits zu 80% lila eingefärbt. Du bekommst die Epics doch mittlerweile nachgeschmissen durch die ganze Arena-Scheiße und das tolle PvP-Ehre-System.


----------



## Tôny (20. Juni 2008)

Ich verstehe das ganze gewhine nicht von wegen "Die posen mit ihren Epics die sie für Ehre kaufen".....wenns jeder trägt ists nichts besonderes mehr....die Arenaepics werden sozusagen auf "Dungeonsetniveu" gesetzt was die seltenheit angeht.


----------



## Shaguar93 (3. Juli 2008)

hi

also ... ich denke eher blizz hat seit den letzten patch schon auf die gelegenheitszocker geachtet.
ich finde es gut das es jez zbs das system mit marken gibt .. so macht man recht viel ehre in kurzer zeit.
durch die insel von quel danas finde ich auch das das gold farmen jetzt schneller geht.(das gefühl habe zumindestens ich)

mfg Shaguar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (3. Juli 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Ich habe die Auswirkungen gemerkt, als ich meinen Def-Krieger hochgespielt habe: Kaum ein Spieler geht mehr in die normalen Instanzen, sondern holt sich den S1-/Ehre-Kram, um direkt auf "Heroic" loszulegen. Da die Erfahrung fehlt, kommt es in der Folge zu der geringschätzigen Meinung der PvE-Community gegenüber den PvP-ausgerüsteteten Spieler.



bist dir sicher das das nur an den S-sets liegt? 
Mich für meinen teil bekommt man nur noch sehr selten in normale inis weil ich sie sowas von über hab,das glaubste kaum.Gibt ja quasi keine ini mehr in der man ned über 30 mal  drin war oder? davon abgesehn wenn ich mich so in meinem bekanntenkreis umschau levelt halt imo auch kaum noch wer. und wenn doch mal ,ist es meist auch kein prob den gleich mit in ne hero mitzunehmen.wohlwollend ist man ja eh ,auser im sturm,quasi nebenher.


----------



## ^zypher (3. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kann den müll bzw. das geweine nicht mehr hören mimimi die PvP´ler rocken die inis mit ihren geilen set´s usw.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was du hier von dir gibst:

"Ich bin für eine krassere Skalierung der Items. Sodass PVP-Items schlechter in Raidinstanzen zur Geltung kommen, oder dass die Loots in 25er-Raids verbessert werden."

zeigt das du null ahnung hast sry! den die skalierung gibt es ja genau aus dem grund sie heist
>>>>>> H I T <<<<<<

nach dem du das nicht verstehst versuche ich es ganz einfach zu erklären:
es bringt dir null full episch zu sein und 100dps waffen zu haben wenn jeder zweite schlag in lehre geht

jeder raidleiter der ein bischen ahnung hat weis das und würde nie wen mitnehmen der nur PvP zeugs an hat weil da einfach null Dmg am ende rauskommt 

schade das man diese beiträge nicht mit minus bewerten kann wie bei den komentaren


----------



## Fumacilla (3. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> das ist blödsinn
> 
> was soll es für auswirkungen haben ?
> wenn du nen guten raidleader hast - wird er niemals einen pvp char mitnehmen in den raid
> ...




Wie hab ich das so schön gelernt? qft!

Ich hab nen S1-S2 mix BM-Hunter, für den ich momentan in Kara und  Instanzen D3 bzw PVE-Items sammele, weil ich grad so an meine 500 DPS komme! Das reicht für Kara wenn ich leute bei hab die meinen erbärmlichen Schaden wieder wett machen, aber niemals für SSC aufwärts.

Wer der meinung ist PVP Equip = PVE Equip ist selbst schuld.

EDIT sagt: ^Zypher nimmt mir die Worte aus dem Munde.


----------



## poTTo (3. Juli 2008)

^zypher schrieb:


> ...
> 
> zeigt das du null ahnung hast sry! den die skalierung gibt es ja genau aus dem grund sie heist
> >>>>>> H I T <<<<<<
> ...



Absolut korrekt, wer das noch immer nicht gecheckt hat, der tut mir echt leid.


----------



## 999 (3. Juli 2008)

PVP sachen reichen niemals für raids weil einfach die notwendigen attribute fehlen 
was ist da drauf außer chrit und abhärtung ? 
der einzigste raid wo mann ab und an mal 1-2 leute in PVP klamotten mitbringen kann ist kara zum marken farmen 
und so ganz nebenbei brauchen auch ein großteil der S2 Klamotten noch wertung die auch die wenigsten erreichen 
weil gut und gerne über 50% unter einer wertung von 1500 sind


----------

